# What is the Best Beer in the World Poll



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2005)

Well we seem to be having this ever ongoing debate with the very confused people who think that Budweiser is the best beer since bread and butter.  They are obviously:

*a.* Have not taste for beer.
*b.* Never have had a "real" beer.
*c.* Are from the United States.

*Note: a. + b. = c.*  

So lets put it to the test here and everyone make your honest opinion. Now obviously I can not put every beer there is in the world in the poll so if the beer is not there feel free to put you own option in the thread and tell why you like it. Please vote in the poll though.

P.S. For all of you people from the United States this is a joke and what I said up there is not meant to be taken seriously. I am an American also so I am sort of making fun of myself except that I know what "real" beer is.  

Oh and my vote goes for really any German beer. 

For reasons of the poll I only put German Beer because there are just too damn many of them.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 11, 2005)

Too bad my favorite beer, Red Stripe, is not on the list... Jamaica man......

From the list I would choose German Beer....


----------



## trackend (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry not on the list either Tolly Cobold IPA or Greene King XXXXX 11·0% (no longer brewed)
As for German beers Adler (forgive the spelling) I really like the wies (wheat) beers
Worst beer I ever had was at the Belgium beer festival (Gent 1970), Stella laced with Grenadine one pint and instant Huey.
Is'nt the Czech beer called Budvar? or somthing like that.
Currently there are 377 brewries in Britain producing 
2768 regular beers 1455 irregular
As I haven't tried them all yet I should really reserve Judgment


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 11, 2005)

If anyone here picks Molsen Ice, I'll personally reach through the monitor and slap ya! 

Most of the German beer I've tried is great (except Becks). Kilkenny I like, as well as Murphy's Irish Red. I've only tried one type of Czech beer, which I didn't like, and I've never had Sam Adams.

The worst beer I've had to date would be Faxe, from Denmark. It could strip paint.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 11, 2005)

The funny thing about Fosters is it's probably the most well known Aussie beer in the world, yet nobody and I mean nobody here drinks the sh*t! My favourite beer is XXXX Gold, but from the list it would easily be Kilkenny.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2005)

Fosters is brewed in the UK!

Personally I like a pint of Guiness. Madagascan beer is not bad and East African beer is alright but any beer beats a budweiser!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I voted for Sam Adams. Budweiser would have been my choice number two.


----------



## toffigd (Oct 11, 2005)

I voted Czech beer as there is no Polish beer to vote on and the Czech ones are the closest to Polish. 
Also I like Czech Branik in which from time to time I can supply with in the store nearby. But for me - Polish beer is the best (like Gdanskie, Zubr, Harnas, Tatra, Tyskie, Zywiec or Specjal).
From the listed ones I tried only Bud (didn't like it), MGD (didn't like it as well) and Guiness (sounds quite tasty for me).


----------



## plan_D (Oct 11, 2005)

It's impossible to list all the beers. And who's heard of the strongest beer in the world from Germany? It's 24.5% I think. Adler will probably know.


----------



## trackend (Oct 11, 2005)

Browse this link D i'm sure you will find it here.
http://www.beermad.org.uk/cgi-bin/brewerylinks.cgi


----------



## Erich (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll take a good Kolsch danke ! 8)


----------



## Pisis (Oct 11, 2005)

Czech, Czech, Czech, German............... and far beyond this maybe the rest..........


----------



## Pisis (Oct 11, 2005)

Branik is a cheap one  But very good!


----------



## Clave (Oct 11, 2005)

I have to go 'off list' and say Kronenbourg 1664...


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 11, 2005)

The Russians have a good beer..."Baltica"


----------



## Erich (Oct 11, 2005)

mehr Hefeweisse bitte !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> Budweiser would have been my choice number two.



Of course you would you are the whole reason for this thread. You have no taste for beer!  



Nonskimmer said:


> Most of the German beer I've tried is great (except Becks).



Yes Becks is terrible. It is mass brewed for export and is no different that damn Budweiser.  



plan_D said:


> It's impossible to list all the beers. And who's heard of the strongest beer in the world from Germany? It's 24.5% I think. Adler will probably know.



Yes the beer is brewed by Bavarian Brewer Harald Schneider and is twice as strong as the before strongest German Beer. I personally have not tried it yet though.

And yes pD as you said, it is impossible to list all the beers in the world and I am sorry for not listing such obvious ones as Poland and so forth so please just vote from the list everyone and you can tell everyone what is your all time favorite that is not on the list in the thread.


----------



## ariel81 (Oct 12, 2005)

firsto of all,you can erase the piss that the americans call beer
maybe the best is the guinness,y love that one


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2005)

Guiness is very nice. A bit thick for me but very nice.


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 12, 2005)

Kiwi beers are OK. But I have to admit I love German and Danish beers. And may I simply add here that both Stolichnya (Vodka) and Jamiesons (Irish Whiskey) are the Nectar of the Gods.

Kiwimac


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2005)

I love Stolichnya! Irish Whiskey is the best there is, even though I love my Johnny Walker Blue Label!


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 12, 2005)

Nothing wrong with Johnny Walker DerAdler, but Jamieson's...aahhhh... and Stolichnya too, Ice-cold from the freezer. Ah Glorious! 

Kiwimac


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes it is deffinatly a good one.


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 17, 2005)

I can't choose any out of that list, but I'd put Spitfire and San Miguel up there


----------



## Pisis (Oct 17, 2005)

Stolichnaya is a nector of Muschiks.......


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 17, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> I can't choose any out of that list, but I'd put Spitfire and San Miguel up there



You travel to Asia? I didnt think you can find San Miguel in Europe.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 17, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> I can't choose any out of that list, but I'd put Spitfire and San Miguel up there



You travel to Asia? I didnt think you can find San Miguel in Europe.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

San Miguel is Spanish! Of course you can find it in Europe. We've got it on pump in my local, lovely stuff.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 17, 2005)

Today I consumed one 0,5l Gambrinus in front of the telly....... like a right Czecho........ 

Ain't nothing better then Czech beers.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 17, 2005)

The Philipines most famous brewer makes the San Miguel I know of. Of course since the PI used to be a Spanish colony, maybe they kept the same name as the Spanish brand.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

Most likely.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

And you can get imported Asian beers in Europe syscom. Europe is not a bunch of 3rd world countries.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 29, 2005)

Since Im not in Europe, I dont know what beer gets exported to there, just as you have no idea what European beers are found in Southern California.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Your right never been to Cali, but I am sure those imported beers are better than budweiser.


----------



## trackend (Nov 3, 2005)

I may have found the best lager I bought 2 bottles of this Lowenbrau 
Octoberfestbier it was so nice I thought you would like to share a jar with me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2005)

I am not a big fan of Lowenbrau. It is okay but not my fav.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 3, 2005)

Lowenbrau is one of the cheaper German beers around here. Therefore, I buy it more often than some others. 
It's not too bad really.


----------



## BombTaxi (Nov 3, 2005)

From the list, I voted Czech, although MGD and Sam Adams are pretty good too. All-time faves are Deuchars IPA and Jennings Sneck Lifter tho  and spirits wise, JD and a well-made vodka cocktail like a Polish Bullet are the way foward


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

Well I thought it tasted really nice but then I've got lots more to try, it's a rough job but someone's got to do it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2005)

Ill help you. I am going to try different beers that I have never had at my promotion party tonight.


----------



## toffigd (Nov 4, 2005)

Right now, the best one is Branik, cause I'm having one at the moment


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

I am drinking an Erdinger Kristal Weizen right now. Very tasty and rich.


----------



## Crippen (Nov 11, 2005)

Jamiacan rum and orange (mmm) reet now ( forth to be honest....winters night and keeping warm)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

I could go for some scotch right now with a cigar but being that I am on duty right now, I doubt that would be wise.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 11, 2005)

plan_D said:


> It's impossible to list all the beers. And who's heard of the strongest beer in the world from Germany? It's 24.5% I think. Adler will probably know.


i believe i've encountered this evil brew wasn't advised of its powers and ended up quite legless i think it was a spring bock from bavaria


----------



## Erich (Nov 11, 2005)

pbfoot I think the strongest is in the Eisbock category ~ 13 %

Doppelbock is running 7.5 % minimum....

happy Rülping gents 8) 

a Weihenstephaner sounds pretty good right now


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 11, 2005)

I don't recall it came in a wooden keg got it from the guys of jg74 at a meet and greet it was free


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2005)

No that was not the stongest beer that you are talking about. The Strongest beer was not announced until Sept of this year and it is 25.4 %.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 3, 2006)

the best beer in the world 2 me is San Miguel beer, Filipino beer,(almost) one of the biggest companies in d world.

(i tried german beer in germany, they taste the same cause im only 12, but i threw up on the german one)


----------



## 102first_hussars (Feb 3, 2006)

You didnt give us Canadians a whole lot to pick from eh? Molson Canadian or Kokanee would have been my vote otherwise.

Anyway guys, give me alist of whiskeys you guys drink, im gonna start a hard liquor poll, a few brands per nationality, oh and dont worry NS I know the best Rye brand so you can sleep easy tonight


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> the best beer in the world 2 me is San Miguel beer, Filipino beer,(almost) one of the biggest companies in d world.
> 
> (i tried german beer in germany, they taste the same cause im only 12, but i threw up on the german one)



You will grow up and learn to appreciate good beer someday....


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes, he will enjoy a cold budweiser, available all over the world.


----------



## Erich (Feb 4, 2006)

arg sys, you gotta go to one of the German delis in your area and buy truly one of the very unique brews. screw the US on Bier making ......... puke icon please. Deutsche Bier is the only Beer that will associate with my mouth.

looma go back to German bier when you are old enough to enjoy it slowly chilled with a good looking babe' sitting across from you with an alpine vista in the background


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 4, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Yes, he will enjoy a cold budweiser, available all over the world.



BUTTWISER!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2006)

had a fosters last night....not bad considdering it was free, i've never had a german beer to compare it to and i'm too young to even drink in a bar


----------



## plan_D (Feb 4, 2006)

Fosters is dump. I'm drinkin' Stella at the moment. Aimin' to get wasted.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 4, 2006)

I drank lots of Stella Artois when I was down in the jungle in French Guiana.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 4, 2006)

i prefer the domestic Canadian brands less malty but your taste probably depends on what your weaned on my favourite was brewed by the guy who flew Hurricane YO-A in BoB


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

I will drink some good Kristal Weizens at the Super Bowl Party tonight.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 9, 2006)

Erich said:


> looma go back to German bier when you are old enough to enjoy it slowly chilled with a good looking babe' sitting across from you with an alpine vista in the background



if i am in the alpines, while drinking bier, everyone tells me never drink bier near water, tall places, or other things mindless bums will get killed in


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

I drink at lakes and mountains and Im still alive.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 12, 2006)

how much? 2 kegs?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2006)

It is erelevent how much.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 13, 2006)

y? so that means if u drink 1 glass of bier u will get drunk and fall of the alpines? u need more than that


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 13, 2006)

I just wanna know which inbred Redneck voted for Budsweiser....

P-38, ur not even old enough to drink yet...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2006)

Syscom...??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah syscom did, we all know he is dilluted like the budweiser he drinks.



loomaluftwaffe said:


> y? so that means if u drink 1 glass of bier u will get drunk and fall of the alpines? u need more than that



Alright man, you are 12 years old, I have been drinking beer since before you were even born. I can drink the number of years that you are and then some....


----------



## Torch (Feb 14, 2006)

Beers hmmm let's see, Chimay Grande Reserve, Colorado micro brew called Fat Tire Amber,Czech Pilsners,Polish Pilsners, German brews and a Barbados brand called Banks Beer.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2006)

Not a bad list there.

See syscome no Budweiser.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Millions of people around the world, every day and night, enjoy a cold budweiser. 

Hands down, its the most consistently well brewed beer found around the world.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2006)

But it tastes like piss, so what your saying is everybody enjoys drinking cold piss, great  I'll stick with a pint of Guiness thanks or maybe a Chimay or Duvel.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 17, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Millions of people around the world, every day and night, enjoy a cold budweiser.
> 
> Hands down, its the most consistently well brewed beer found around the world.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2006)

If your beers are so good, why dont the beer consumers world wide buy it instead of Bud?

BUD! BUD! BUD!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 17, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> If your beers are so good, why dont the beer consumers world wide buy it instead of Bud?


*IT'S CHEAP!!!!*



syscom3 said:


> BUD! BUD! BUD!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2006)

Cheap pisswater...  It is just like Tennents...


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2006)

You guys are jealous of it.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 17, 2006)

Many years ago I was working with this guy and a tourist asked him for the Canadian equivilant of Bud this guy showed him the faucet and said this is the same


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 17, 2006)

How cold one be jealous of a beer that's horrible - Look this guys just had one!!!!





unk


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2006)

He hasn't even had one (only about a half) and already he looks like he will be sick...


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

Now none of those beers are likeWindhoek Lager. It is the best beer I have ever drank.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 27, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Millions of people around the world, every day and night, enjoy a cold budweiser.
> 
> Hands down, its the most consistently well brewed beer found around the world.


everyone here who is old enough to drink all day is against you


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Millions of people around the world, every day and night, enjoy a cold budweiser.
> 
> Hands down, its the most consistently well brewed beer found around the world.



Well lets see 99% of the German population hates Bud, 99% of the British Population hates Bud, 100% of the Czech Population hates Bud, 100% of the French Population hates Bud, 99% of the Italian Population hates Bud. Your Millions are from the United States. I garrauntee you that if you polled the rest of the world they would tell you that there local beers are better than Budweiser. Your statistics come from stupid ass polls that ask 1000 people and say that that percentage is from the whole population. I garauntee you if the rednecks would get out of there neck of the woods and drink a real bear they too would not like Budweiser.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2006)

The fact that Budweiser can sell millions of beers around the world means millions of people like the beer. Plain and simple.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2006)

Or they don't want to spend a lot of money on a beer...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 2, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Or they don't want to spend a lot of money on a beer...



exactly!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 2, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> The fact that Budweiser can sell millions of beers around the world means millions of people like the beer. Plain and simple.



I guess theres alot of Pussies in this world.


Now I will say this Ill choose a Bud over Coors anytime.......in fact Id rather Eat-Out a skunk than drink a Coors.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2006)

High quality beer and a low price, what a great combination.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 2, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> High quality beer and a low price, what a great combination.



No - "beer" at a low price =


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2006)

If your beer is so good, how come it isnt sold world wide in quantities that would make it inexpensive? hehehehehe

Youre jealous!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 2, 2006)

Look at the poll, your the only one who voted for the crap.

and you know what kind of people people drink the stuff?? POOR-AS- SH*T college students and construction workers.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2006)

See, youre irrational too. 

Plus your wrong. I'm not poor, I'm not a construction worker, and although I'm a college student, I'm in it part time.

Youre just disgruntled because Canada cant brew a beer good enough to be enjoyed world wide, hehehehehehhehe


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 2, 2006)

Low price is enjoyed world wide - Budweiser is enjoyed by folks with contaminated taste buds!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2006)

Budweiser - barley and water with a bit of piss thrown in for good measure and a few chemicals and bingo cheap affordable beer that tastes like shit...


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 2, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> See, youre irrational too.
> 
> Plus your wrong. I'm not poor, I'm not a construction worker, and although I'm a college student, I'm in it part time.
> 
> you should try college full time and you'll be able to buy better beer after you graduate


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey PB - Like the Siggy!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 2, 2006)

only took me 5 mos to figure it out


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2006)

> you should try college full time and you'll be able to buy better beer after you graduate


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 2, 2006)

> Now none of those beers are likeWindhoek Lager. It is the best beer I have ever drank.
> 
> Henk


I dont think u've traveled across the globe like some of us have Henk, and last time I checked, there werent too many South African export beers to be had...

And arent u like 22 or something??? Not alot of time spent sippin old Grandads sauce...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey sys, normally I agree with 80% or so of what u say, but man, I've been all over the globe man, and Bud does not have the following overseas that ur describing... As a matter of fact, I cant recall seeing it served anywhere respectable... There was this shithole of a bar on Palma de Mallorca that served it, right next to that Russian whorehouse on the hill...

To be honest, Im a little shocked that it was u who voted for it... I thought u spent some time overseas in the past, and would have thought that ur tastebuds would have been transformed into a set that desired a robust, flavorful bouquet of beer... Not piss water....

Not that it matters, but I am disapointed in u syscom.... I certainly hope ur taste in women is better than ur taste in beer... I think I'll give u a Yellow Card for having such a horrible taste in beer....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2006)

Some of the finest whorehouses in Asia serve the beer, hehehehehehe


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes they do, right alongside the elephant semen and extra virgin piss, both served cold as well...

I do recall several instances where some of my lesser civilized companions would ask:

"Yo partna, do ya'll got any Bud???"

The usual reply was laughter.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 5, 2006)

look dude, people like their local taste better than something from somewhere else, take for example Jollibee, a fast food restaurant chain more popular here than McDonalds, why? cause its filipino-style american food.

filipino beers sell in many other countries ive been too, and yes ive been all over the world also.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2006)

> and yes ive been all over the world also.


Yea Im sure u have, being 12 years old and all, Im sure uve drank many different beers as well as driving ur many BMW's over 100 mph...

Heres some excellent advice.... Mind ur fuckin business and dont give me advice, cause I dont need it, especially from some punk-ass 12 year old pussy from the PI...... 

And for the record, Ive been to the Philippines several times and the beer sucks ass......


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 5, 2006)

when did i give you advice?
when did i say filipino beer didnt suck to someone not filipino?
when did i tell u i have MANY BMWs?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2006)

> when did i give you advice?


In ur previous post...


> when did i say filipino beer didnt suck to someone not filipino?





> filipino beers sell in many other countries ive been too


Right there....


> when did i tell u i have MANY BMWs?


Seeing how U dont own any, that was a joke at ur expense....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 5, 2006)

lol many products sell at other countries but arent really that good


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2006)

Yea ok, like Im sure u of all 12 year olds would know... Call me when ur pubes start to grow kid...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 5, 2006)

they are....
like most of us here


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2006)

Urs would be growing if ur Daddy MJ wasnt shaving them off every 2 days huh???


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nothing like drinking a cold budweiser in a disco in Manila looking at all the cheap woman.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 5, 2006)

Yea Budwiser...........


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2006)

> Nothing like drinking a cold budweiser in a disco in Manila looking at all the cheap woman.


Cheap ass beer, cheap ass women....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 6, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> > Nothing like drinking a cold budweiser in a disco in Manila looking at all the cheap woman.
> 
> 
> cheap ass women....


sad but SO true


----------



## CurzonDax (Mar 6, 2006)

Actually my beers are Coors (before pasturization, crappy now), Moosehead, Red Stripe, XX, Killians, and Medalla (PR beer). If I am the beach though I have to be a tourist and drink Corona. Budwiser only looks good as a logo on Earnhart Jr.'s car. (go lil E!)

But also liquors were also mentioned and as a Puertorican, Bacardi sucks! Bacardi is sold to tourists so they can get drunk, spend more money on the island and help the economy. Don't even say Jamiacan because rice paddy water tastes better and its like some imported beers, you really have to go to Jamiaca to get good Jamaican rum, which is still not as good as Puertorican rum, close, but no cigarro. If you want da good stuph, get either Barrilito (only available in PR) or drink Don-Q available in some markets in the US. Barrilito is so top notch, and while it may sound like a lot, only 50,000 bottles are produced a year.

:{)


----------



## CurzonDax (Mar 6, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Nothing like drinking a cold budweiser in a disco in Manila looking at all the cheap woman.



Woohoo!!!!! At that rate ANY beer tastes good, even Shaffer, Milwakee's Beast, and Keystone (well maybe not Keystone).

:{)


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 6, 2006)

In Hong Kong, I consumed vast quantities of San Miguel. In Bali, it was Bintang. Singapore and Malaysia was Tiger beer.

I cant remember what I drank in bangkok.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 6, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I cant remember what I drank in bangkok.



HOPEFULLY IT WASN'T BUDWISER!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 6, 2006)

I had bud there too. The Thai beer had its labels written in sanskrit. I had no clue what the name was.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2006)

Honestly I have to agree with Les here sys. I have travelled the globe over the last 20 years, granted I have only been drinking beer for about 12 of that however Budweiser does not have the following that you say it it does. You go into a German bar and order Budweisser they will laugh at you. Same with England, Czech and most other places that I have been and I have been to a lot of fucking places.

Plain as fact, Budweisser is cheap beer that is low quality and taste.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2006)

But I can go anywhere in the world and order a cold bud. 

You cant with your beers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah actually I have drank good German bier all over the world, including the United States. You obviously just dont know where to get good beer.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 7, 2006)

The only reason you can get Bud anywhere in the world is because anyone can take a bottle around the back and piss in it for you !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2006)

LOL good point. I really dont understand why he is so hung up on it. Pretty cheap if you ask me.


----------



## CurzonDax (Mar 7, 2006)

But the reason why a lot of people dring Bud all around the world is the same reason they drink Coke and wear Levis, it has become a American icon and no matter where you are in the world, everyone whether they agree with our politics wants a little slice of America.

:{)


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2006)

plan_D said:


> The only reason you can get Bud anywhere in the world is because anyone can take a bottle around the back and piss in it for you !



Youre thinking of Corona beer


----------



## CurzonDax (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey there is nothing like sitting on a beach, chillin out, scamming on the chicks, reading some Laurell K. Hamilton, and drinking a Corona with a lime. 

:{)


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 8, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> plan_D said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason you can get Bud anywhere in the world is because anyone can take a bottle around the back and piss in it for you !
> ...


 I will agree with that, however the piss taste in Corona is way more diluted than BUD's piss, and if you have a chilled Corona it does not taste half bad on a hot summers day.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2006)

CurzonDax said:


> But the reason why a lot of people dring Bud all around the world is the same reason they drink Coke and wear Levis, it has become a American icon and no matter where you are in the world, everyone whether they agree with our politics wants a little slice of America.
> 
> :{)



That I will agree with, but that does not change the fact that Bud is low quality and nothing more than piss.


----------



## R988 (Mar 23, 2006)

Suprised noone has mentioned Lancaster Bomber, haven't tried it myself, but with a name like that I'm going to have to. I think it's mainly available in the North west of England.

Spitfire is actually quite good, even though I mainly get it because of the name 

From home a nice Coopers Pale Ale does the trick and I quite like a Hoegaarden (or however it's spelt) sometimes as well.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 23, 2006)

i'm too young to've tried it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2006)

Damn you could not have downsized the picture any?


----------



## Erich (Mar 23, 2006)

ukkkkkkkkkkkkk

how about one of the best from deutschland


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 23, 2006)

> Damn you could not have downsized the picture any?



and detract from the greatness? i think not!

plus i didn't check the size before posting pps:


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2006)

I just got back from London. I had a great time tasting some of the traditional ales from various parts of the country.

Budweiser is still best, but Id rate the ales I had as pretty good.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 23, 2006)

syscom i see what your problem is with beer you are supposed to drink it not taste it


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2006)

I drank plenty. The whole purpose of drinking beer is to enjoy it.

Bud tastes better. Period!

Plus, all the pubs also sold bud. I saw plenty of people drinking it in the pubs.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 23, 2006)

> syscom i see what your problem is with beer you are supposed to drink it not taste it


Fuckin A pb....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2006)

Here is a beer that puts Budweiser to shame (but then again that is not hard) and underneath it is the best way to have your beer served to you.

Speaking of nasty beer, well I had to drink an American beer today at the Arizona Steak house I was eating at and I ofcourse did not choose watered down piss with no flavor what so ever att all (Budweisser) so I drank a Miller Light which was a step above Budweisser but still not like the 8 beers below.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2006)

I basically think it comes down to each persons taste....


...some people dont have taste for quality beer at all.....

....Syscom


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2006)

> I just got back from London. I had a great time tasting some of the traditional ales from various parts of the country



good lord, you know london ales are just taken from the Thames? if you want real ale come to the south west, we've won numerous national beer awards and have some of the oldest pubs and breweries in the country........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2006)

Scotland isn't bad either for beer...

I agree Adler, those 8 are good beers (only had the Weinerstephaner but anyway...).

LOL pb!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2006)

Well I think the poll is speaking for itself. One vote for Bud and we know who that is.


----------



## R988 (Mar 24, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> > I just got back from London. I had a great time tasting some of the traditional ales from various parts of the country
> 
> 
> 
> good lord, you know london ales are just taken from the Thames? if you want real ale come to the south west, we've won numerous national beer awards and have some of the oldest pubs and breweries in the country........



He was in london and drank ales from various parts of the country, not just London ales, maybe you read the post before replying


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 24, 2006)

They were all regional breweries. There are a bunch of pubs participating in this "program" where they have 4-6 of these ales on tap. If you go to enough pubs, you get to have all the ales.

AS soon as I find my brouchure on this, I will let you know the names of the ales.

I remember I had one named "Spitfire Ale". Pretty good ale.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2006)

When it comes to the British Ilse I like a good Kilkenny, Murpheys Irish Red or a Guiness.


----------



## Glider (Mar 24, 2006)

I cannot drink and therefore am unable to speak from experience but there is a pub outside Birmingham which has its own brewary, only serves its own beer and doesn't sell it to any other pub. The place is packed so it must be up there somewhere amongst the best.

I case your wondering my Father in Law insists on going there for a drink whenever we go up there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2006)

A lot of the small time breweries make the best beer there is.


----------



## [Gavca]CrossBones (Mar 25, 2006)

S!

This is the best.............  







SP!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 25, 2006)

Best tits in a Beer Add maybe....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2006)

Never tried that beer, so I would not know. I do like the ad though.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 16, 2006)

I voted for "Murphy's Irish Red"

My last name is Murphy. 

Got to keep up our good luck as long as we can!


----------



## MichaelHenley (Apr 20, 2006)

I dont like beer. Hate the taste...
Just thought I might post that comment to bug you guys...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 21, 2006)

S'ok MH, I agree


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2006)

I currently have 2 pints of Groelsch, a six of New Castle Brown Ale, and 4 Modelo Negras in my fridge....


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2006)

Those negro modelo's sound real good.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2006)

They ARE real good..... There was 6, now theres 3.....


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 21, 2006)

gotta 2four of labatts blue


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2006)

Damn Canadian Piss in a bottle.....


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 21, 2006)

All those days on dry ships have warped your senses of taste


----------



## Glider (Apr 22, 2006)

I would have thought that the best beer in the world is the next one you are about to down.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 22, 2006)

Ya know what??? I think this poll needs to be redone, and include MANY more options and opinions... I mean, theres not a single Mexican beer there, let alone any of the Southern Beer makers.... Plus, saying "German" beer or "Czech" beer is kinda generic....

Everyone put up a few choices and I'll make up a new poll.............

Ill add in a few...

Red Stripe - Jamaica
El-Presidente - Dominican Republic
Negra Modelo - Mexico
Corona - Mexico


----------



## Jiggersfromsphilly (Jul 2, 2006)

How about Grolsh or Heineken? my 2 favorites


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2006)

I find Grolsh is allright and Heineken is drinkable when there is nothing else like at Rock im Park.


----------



## Erich (Jul 2, 2006)

I've got many Deutsche Biers as does Adler. I enjoy a good Ayinger Weiss when I can find a bottle

E


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2006)

Lately I have been enjoying Hauff Lichtenauer Uhr Helles. It is a great bier and very refreshing in the summer months. It is not thick like a Weizen bier and very good.


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2006)

Chris :

Send me a couple of bottles ASAP ! ......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2006)

If it would make it in the mail, I would my friend.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Heres the webite of my favorite brew-pub.

The beers excell anything that Germany has to offer.

And yes, they do not have Budweiser or Miller.

Tustin Brewing Company


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2006)

Syscom have you ever had a German beer??


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Syscom have you ever had a German beer??



I have. I was in Wurzberg for a week back in 1989.


----------



## Erich (Jul 4, 2006)

and what did you think of the local brews ?


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2006)

They were quite tasty. Reminded me of Budweiser.

Unfortunatly, I was there in the winter. Cold beer in winter doesnt taste as well as cold beer in hot summer.

I would have liked to sit outside along the river Main on a hot summer day drinking a cold brew while observing "Festung Marienburg" and pondering the history and meaning behind it all.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 5, 2006)

How can you state that none of the German beers are as good as Bud, but then say the German beer reminds you of Bud? On the week I spent in Germany, I only had three German beers and all were lovely and far superior to anything American.


----------



## Bullockracing (Jul 5, 2006)

I voted for Bud, but prefer Icehouse or Coors Amberbock


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 5, 2006)

Bullockracing is man of fine tastes.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 5, 2006)

plan_D said:


> How can you state that none of the German beers are as good as Bud, but then say the German beer reminds you of Bud? On the week I spent in Germany, I only had three German beers and all were lovely and far superior to anything American.



The german beers were almost as good as Bud. They reminded me of Bud, but werent as tasty or refreshing.

Im surprised you only had three beers. Thats will power! Now was it you didnt budget yourself to drink more than three or are you controlling your alcohol intake?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2006)

THE BEST BEERS IN THE WORLD OVERALL

Beer Ratings, brewer, brewpub, bar, beer reviews and more

BeerName BrewerName Award 
1. Westvleteren Abt 12 Westvleteren Abdij St. Sixtus Gold 
2. Three Floyds Dark Lord Russian Imperial Stout Three Floyds Brewing Company Gold 
3. Rochefort Trappistes 10 Brasserie Rochefort Gold 
4. Bells Expedition Stout Bells Brewery, Inc. Gold 
5. Kuhnhenn Raspberry Eisbock Kuhnhenn Brewing Gold 
6. AleSmith Speedway Stout AleSmith Brewing Company Gold 
7. Stone Imperial Russian Stout Stone Brewing Co. Gold 
8. Three Floyds Dreadnaught Imperial IPA Three Floyds Brewing Company Gold 
9. Goose Island Bourbon County Stout Goose Island Beer Company Gold 
10. Westvleteren Extra 8 Westvleteren Abdij St. Sixtus Gold 
11. AleSmith YuleSmith India Pale Ale AleSmith Brewing Company Gold 
12. Struise Pannepot Caulier Gold 
13. Dogfish Head World Wide Stout 2001/2003-Present (18%) Dogfish Head Brewery Gold 
14. Great Divide Oak Aged Yeti Imperial Stout Great Divide Brewing Company Gold 
15. St. Bernardus Abt 12 St. Bernardus Brouwerij Gold 
16. Thirsty Dog Siberian Night Imperial Stout Thirsty Dog Brewing Company Gold 
17. Rochefort Trappistes 8 Brasserie Rochefort Gold 
18. Pizza Port Frank Double IPA Pizza Port (Carlsbad) Gold 
19. Great Divide Yeti Imperial Stout Great Divide Brewing Company Gold 
20. Dogfish Head 90 Minute Imperial IPA Dogfish Head Brewery Gold 
21. Founders Breakfast Stout Founders Brewing Company Gold 
22. Dieu du Ciel Péché Mortel Dieu du Ciel! Gold 
23. Great Lakes Barrel-Aged Blackout Stout Great Lakes Brewing Company Gold 
24. Abbaye des Rocs Brune Brasserie de lAbbaye des Rocs Gold 
25. Bells Kalamazoo Stout Bells Brewery, Inc. Gold 
26. Panil Barriquée (Sour) Panil Birra Artigianale Gold 
27. Ayinger Celebrator Doppelbock Ayinger Gold 
28. North Coast Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout North Coast Brewing Company Gold 
29. Great Divide Hercules Double IPA Great Divide Brewing Company Gold 
30. AleSmith Barrel Aged Old Numbskull AleSmith Brewing Company Gold 
31. New Glarus Belgian Red New Glarus Brewing Company Gold 
32. Abbaye des Rocs Grand Cru Brasserie de lAbbaye des Rocs Gold 
33. Bells Batch 7000 Ale Bells Brewery, Inc. Gold 
34. Hair of the Dog Doggie Claws (2003-) Hair of the Dog Brewing Company, Inc. Gold 
35. AleSmith IPA AleSmith Brewing Company Gold 
36. St. Ambroise Oatmeal Stout McAuslan Brewing Gold 
37. Founders Imperial Stout Founders Brewing Company Gold 
38. Goose Island Imperial IPA Goose Island Beer Company Gold 
39. Victory Old Horizontal Victory Brewing Company Gold 
40. Unibroue Trois Pistoles Unibroue (Sleeman) Gold 
41. Hair of the Dog Adam Hair of the Dog Brewing Company, Inc. Gold 
42. Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout Brooklyn Brewery Gold 
43. AleSmith J.P. Grays Wee Heavy Scotch Ale AleSmith Brewing Company Gold 
44. Victory Storm King Imperial Stout Victory Brewing Company Gold 
45. Stone Ruination IPA Stone Brewing Co. Gold 
46. Schneider Aventinus Weissbierbrauerei G. Schneider Sohn Gold 
47. Stone Double ******* Ale Stone Brewing Co. Gold 
48. Southampton Imperial Russian Stout Southampton Publick House Gold 
49. Russian River Temptation Russian River Brewing Gold 
50. Three Floyds Behemoth Barleywine Three Floyds Brewing Company Gold 
51. Russian River Supplication Russian River Brewing Gold 
52. AleSmith Old Numbskull AleSmith Brewing Company Gold 
53. Pizza Port Cuvee de Tomme Pizza Port (Solana Beach) Gold 
54. Pizza Port Hop 15: A Profound Hop Experience Pizza Port (Solana Beach) Gold 
55. Three Floyds Alpha King Three Floyds Brewing Company Gold 
56. Stone India Pale Ale Stone Brewing Co. Gold 
57. Russian River Pliny the Elder Russian River Brewing Gold 
58. Chimay Bleue (Blue) Chimay Gold 
59. Three Floyds Alpha Klaus Christmas Porter Three Floyds Brewing Company Gold 
60. Bush Prestige (Scaldis Prestige) Dubuisson Gold 
61. Abbaye des Rocs Triple Impériale Brasserie de lAbbaye des Rocs Gold 
62. Russian River Pliny the Younger Russian River Brewing Gold 
63. Two Hearted Ale Bells Brewery, Inc. Gold 
64. Oggis Witch Doctor Left Coast/Oggi’s Pizza and Brewing Company Gold 
65. Gouden Carolus Cuvee Van De Keizer Brouwerij Het Anker Gold 
66. Rogue Chocolate Stout Rogue Ales Gold 
67. Drie Fonteinen Schaerbeekse Kriek Geuzestekerij Drie Fonteinen Gold 
68. Rogue Imperial Stout Rogue Ales Gold 
69. Nørrebro Bryghus North Bridge Extreme Nørrebro Bryghus Gold 
70. Great Divide Old Ruffian Great Divide Brewing Company Gold 
71. New Belgium La Folie New Belgium Brewing Company Gold 
72. Fullers London Porter Fullers Gold 
73. Tripel Karmeliet Brouwerij Bosteels Gold 
74. Ølfabrikken Porter Ølfabrikken Gold 
75. Bear Republic Hop Rod Rye Ale Bear Republic Brewing Company Gold 
76. Town Hall Czar Jack Imperial Stout Minneapolis Town Hall Brewery Gold 
77. New Glarus Raspberry Tart New Glarus Brewing Company Gold 
78. Rogue Shakespeare Stout Rogue Ales Gold 
79. Third Coast Old Ale Bells Brewery, Inc. Gold 
80. Lion Stout Ceylon/Lion Brewery Ltd. Gold 
81. Stone Arrogant ******* Ale Stone Brewing Co. Gold 
82. Girardin Gueuze Black Label Brouwerij Girardin Gold 
83. Dogfish Head 120 Minute IPA Dogfish Head Brewery Gold 
84. Terrapin Big Hoppy Monster Terrapin Beer Company Gold 
85. Koff Porter Sinebrychoff (Carlsberg) Gold 
86. Pizza Port Santas Little Helper Pizza Port (Solana Beach) Gold 
87. Apis Póltorak Jadwiga Spółdzielnia Pszczelarska Apis Gold 
88. Stone Oaked Arrogant ******* Ale Stone Brewing Co. Gold 
89. Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Sierra Nevada Brewing Company Gold 
90. Bear Republic Big Bear Black Stout Bear Republic Brewing Company Gold 
91. Unibroue La Fin Du Monde Unibroue (Sleeman) Gold 
92. Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald Porter Great Lakes Brewing Company Gold 
93. Pizza Port Mother of All Beers Pizza Port (Solana Beach) Gold 
94. Anchor Porter Anchor Brewing Company Gold 
95. Traquair Jacobite Ale Traquair Gold 
96. Dupont Avec les Bons Voeux Dupont Brasserie Gold 
97. Moylans Hopsickle Imperial India Pale Ale Moylans Brewery Restaurant Gold 
98. Hair of the Dog Fred Hair of the Dog Brewing Company, Inc. Gold 
99. Victory Hop Devil IPA Victory Brewing Company Gold 
100. Midnight Sun M Midnight Sun Brewing Company Gold 

Here's a site about Bud - read how many like it and compare it with those who hate it!!!!

My Life is Beer!: Budweiser - Anheuser-Busch Brewing Co.

One commenter...

"Lazarus 4 July 2006 

yeah ****ing right this Budweiser **** is almost as bad as Coors Light. It is horrible. period. Icehouse owns it to hell"


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 5, 2006)

That list cant be correct because it didnt list Sam Adams, nor the beers at the Huntington Beach brewing company, Tustin brewing company and Redondo Beach company...........and it didnt list Bud!

I think the people who made up that list had ulterior motives!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 5, 2006)

well if you look at the locations of the average rater they are mostly west coast in canada and the US and Texas and the people in Texas know about beer as much as I know about country music


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Heres the webite of my favorite brew-pub.
> 
> The beers excell anything that Germany has to offer.
> 
> ...



I have tried many many American beers and none compare to either Czech, British, Irish,or German beer. The closes is Sam Adams and it is still lagging when it comes to those 4 countries beer.

I really do admire your biased and very patriotic opinion about anything American but it really shows you lack of taste and culture. I really do mean this too, that is not in a joking manner at all.



Bullockracing said:


> I voted for Bud, but prefer Icehouse or Coors Amberbock



And that shows your taste in beer. The only decent one of the 3 is Amberbock and it still is a cheap imitation of a real German bock Bier.



syscom3 said:


> Bullockracing is man of fine tastes.



And yourself who is a very uncultured and tasteless, biased person is saying that, so it does not mean much!



syscom3 said:


> That list cant be correct because it didnt list Sam Adams, nor the beers at the Huntington Beach brewing company, Tustin brewing company and Redondo Beach company...........and it didnt list Bud!
> 
> I think the people who made up that list had ulterior motives!



I cant say because most of those beers I have never tried and the ones that I have, were not very good at all.

It did not list bud, because it sucks. So ****ing give it up allright, this is getting really ****ing stupid.

And I think you have an ulterior motive and we talked about that in pm's. 



pbfoot said:


> and the people in Texas know about beer as much as I know about country music



The same as syscom3 knows anything about culture and taste.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 5, 2006)

What do you mean I'm not cultured?

Tiger beer is good, Baltica beer is good, Kirin is good, Dos Equis is good, San Miguel is good.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> That list cant be correct because it didnt list Sam Adams, nor the beers at the Huntington Beach brewing company, Tustin brewing company and Redondo Beach company...........and it didnt list Bud!
> 
> I think the people who made up that list had ulterior motives!



Yea, these guys from the site I posted had ulterior motives too - look how many people hate Bud!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
dave in cincinnati 7 June 2006 

All you dipshits that write in tauting the praises of Bud are fools. Nine out of ten standard lager drinkers can't identify their brand in a blind tasting. Does this not tell you that there's not much difference. You're serenading below the wrong balcony. This site is for serious beer drinkers, not people who don't know the difference between one beer and the other. You couldn't even identify the general type of real beer it the bottle didn't have a label, or couldn't classify a world class name by style. You've been taken in by the people who make industrial beer, and are dumb enough to brag about your loyalty to "your" brand. You might like to know that when blind tastings are done by certified beer experts that Old Milwaukee gets higher ratings that Bud or Coors. Grab some real beer once and a while. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
dave in cincinnati 7 June 2006 

(to anon. 5/14) Point of grammar (probably wasted on a Bud fan): Nothing is the "most perfect." There are no degrees of perfection. It might be (but isn't) the most nearly perfect. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PsychoBrew 8 June 2006 

A true Example of Pond Swill! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anonymous 9 June 2006 

Dave in Cincinnati, you suck just like the Cincinnati Bengals, long live the Pittsburgh Steelers!, we kicked your butt in the playoffs! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anonymous 13 June 2006 

Bud sucks. Czech Budvar is excellent. Pittsburg Steelers?? Smart quarterback you've got there!!! Reflects on Pittsburgh well... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bino 14 June 2006 

There's only one true beer, that's BUD! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
iditi na xuy 14 June 2006 

baltika is tha ****, f... off 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
morgan 19 June 2006 

great beer just can't aford it 
and there are 30 in a bush box 
and I LOVE MY BEER 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tobacco Road 21 June 2006 

The Carolina Hurricanes .... Stanley Cup CHAMPS...!!! 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lanny Rafa 23 June 2006 

When I drink MGD(Miller Genuine Draft) I'm in heaven but when I drink Budweiser I'm like 'Holy ****!, this beer tastes like ****!!' Why would anyone drink this stale tasting waterlogged beaver piss when they could have MGD!?!?! It blows my f*****g mind. I have an uncle who won't drink anything but Bud and chewed me up inside so I finally bought him a case of MGD and as soon as he took a sip from the bottle he said, 'whoa, where have you been all my life?!' anyway, this is my two cents..... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dave in Cincinnati 27 June 2006 

(to anon. 6/9 a.k.a. mental clubfoot) Your "clever" comment is just what I expected from you. I have yet to find a profound statement containing "suck" and "rule." Your is certainly no exception! Have you been able to get any help with your limitations with grammar and expressing complex ideas in words? I guess you went to school when some challenged learners could be left behind. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
dave in cincinnati 27 June 2006 

(to Lonny 6/23) Lonny, see my letter of 6/6. Check it out for yourself in some of the beer ratings in back issues of "All About Beer Magazine. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Captain Canada 27 June 2006 

Budweiser isn't the worst American beer (that distinction belongs to the ironically named Milwaukee's Best...total cheap *** swill!) but is clearly not the best. Sam Adams is a far product to ol' Bud, although Sam Adams compared to other countries top brews would barlely hold its own. 
To those people who truly think Bud is the "King of Beers" you must have had a taste bud-ectomy at birth. 
Or you simply haven't tried any other beer, certainly a non-American one. 
I've tried and enjoyed many different brews from many different countries and Bud lags far, far behind most of them. 
Really, it is nothing more than glorified soda pop. 
Comparing Bud to the great brews of the world is like comparing a great French red wine to Welch's grape juice. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Will 28 June 2006 

You are all retarded. Let's also argue about politics, and religion. 

How about real reviews, not just insults that seem like they come from 3rd graders. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anonymous 29 June 2006 

This crap is not even considered beer in some countries where beer is kind of a lifestyle. Americans standards for almost everything are beyond pathetic. A bottle of piss would taste better. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anonymous 4 July 2006 

Dave in Cincinnati sucks ***! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aaron of Muncie 4 July 2006 

"Budweiser is a MAN's beer. That's why these Canucks keep bad mouthing it, they can't handle it..There are no REAL MEN in Canada."(Richard Head) If you think that all Canadian beers suck then you have never had a beer from Unibroue A wonderful micro brewery with many belgian style beers. Bud products go bad after a few months, while Unibroue products can be aged like a fine wine and achieve even higher greatness over the course of time. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lazarus 4 July 2006 

yeah ****ing right this Budweiser **** is almost as bad as Coors Light. It is horrible. period. Icehouse owns it to hell


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 5, 2006)

So some people dislike Bud. That doesnt mean anything.

The key is sales. If the product sucks, them people wont buy it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> What do you mean I'm not cultured?
> 
> Tiger beer is good, Baltica beer is good, Kirin is good, Dos Equis is good, San Miguel is good.



Lets see read half the posts you make about food and drinks from other places....

You bring it upon yourself.

But ofcourse you do not care, because in your eyes everyone else is wrong.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> So some people dislike Bud. That doesnt mean anything.
> 
> The key is sales. If the product sucks, them people wont buy it.


The product sucks, people buy it cause it cheap and they don't know any better!







If it was that good it would of been accepted with open arms at the world cup!!!


How to Avoid Drinking Budweiser at the World Cup - FIFA World Cup 2006 - World Cup 2006 Blog


----------



## Soren (Jul 5, 2006)

Something interesting perhaps: European Beer Guide: Pubs, Bars, Beerhalls, Beer Gardens and Breweries throughout Europe


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 5, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The product sucks, people buy it cause it cheap and they don't know any better!



See, you sound like one of those socialists that know better than millions of consumers.

People drink the beer cause they like it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> See, you sound like one of those socialists that know better than millions of consumers.


No my taste buds know what's bad - your's are obviously numb from drinking that sh*t.


syscom3 said:


> People drink the beer cause they like it.


And I do - I don't drink Bud because it sucks!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> See, you sound like one of those socialists that know better than millions of consumers.


No you sound like your taste buds are numb from that ****!!



syscom3 said:


> People drink the beer cause they like it.


And I do and I know I don't like Bud cause it sucks!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2006)

This is just so pointless.


----------



## neworleanian (Jul 6, 2006)

I thought this poll was about beer? Why are you listing beer-flavored soda pops like Bud or Miller?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2006)

I would not even classify it as soda pops, more like piss water.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 6, 2006)

*"A TOURIST PHOTOGRAPHING BUDWEISER AS IT FLOWS JUST-BREWED FRESH"*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## ndicki (Nov 2, 2006)

I've just found this thread, and there is not one I'd want to vote for - industrial rubbish, all of it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2006)

Disagree with you. 

Have you ever had a Lichtenauer Urhell. Doubt it since it is only brewed in the town that I live in. 

Have you ever had a Blondes from the Barfuesser? Doubt it because they brew it and only sell it in the beer hall there.

Have you ever had a Augustiener Helles? Doubt it because they only sell it in the region that I live in.

Have you ever had a "real" Bavarian Weizen Bier (not the crap that they import), brewed to the standard of the German Bier Purity?

By the way my favorite is the LIchtenauer Urhell that is brewed about 2 minutes from my house. It has been brewed in the same location and with the same process since and same building since 1489! Damn that stuff tastes good. I really think you would like it ndicki.


----------



## Erich (Nov 2, 2006)

wish I had an Augustiner right now

Deutschland Bier über alles ! without a doubt guys


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2006)

Augustiner is a great bier Erich, I agree with you. I might have one at the Beer Hall we are going to on Saturday, unless we go to the Barfuesser in which I will drink the Blondes again.

It is really great. It is like the Hofbrau Haus in Munich except that it is in Nurnberg. They brew there own beer there and only sell it there. They bring little 5 Litre wooden kegs to the table and sit them there and then you and friends just keep filling your glass or stein until it is empty and then they bring you another. Besides the food there is great as well. A good Sauerbraten mit Knoedel. Man it is great!

I did not have my camera when we went there 2 weeks ago with some friends so I just did a search for it on the internet and it is actually listed in Frommers.com as a must go to place in Nurnberg.


----------



## ndicki (Nov 2, 2006)

I stand corrected - OK, industrial rubbish _almost_ all of it! And I'm willing to try the ones you mentioned!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 2, 2006)

British Bombardier. I like the malty beers best. I like the IPAs, but with their bitterness can at times be hit or miss.

I also like the Belguim Duven beers or those brewed by the Trappist Monks. A little aged New York Cheddar, some crackers, football...

I'm taking the day off early.


----------



## Erich (Nov 2, 2006)

ok ndicki you have at least 500 German biers/Brau's to try out then and I think that is just from the Bayern alone. Each one is distinctive in their own right


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2006)

I agree Matt, the Belgian trappist beers are nice - Duvel, Chimay, Rochfort (wrong spelling) and Gulden Drac to name a few...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2006)

Erich said:


> ok ndicki you have at least 500 German biers/Brau's to try out then and I think that is just from the Bayern alone. Each one is distinctive in their own right



Yeap almost every town in Germany has there own small brewery. Litterally thousands of different beer in Germany. It is a mans heaven.

Titties and Beer, I like my Titties and Beer! 

Sometime in the next week or so I am going to the Monestary in Bruckberg (about 5 minutes from my house). There at the monestary the monks still brew the beer as they did centuries ago. It is supposed to be some of the best beer you can ever have.


----------



## Erich (Nov 2, 2006)

that sounds very cool, and I bet the bier is fantastic. Chris pick me up a Monastery Bierdeckel if you would. sorry probably no titties there


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2006)

If they have deckel, I will. I dont think they do.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2006)

And a great domestic beer...Anchor Steam. On tap. Not out of the bottle. Completely different out of the bottle.

Oh and I like cream ales too.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2006)

Someone actually voted for Molson Ice? Twice?!


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry got to go off list as well. the only option for an Aussie on the list is Fosters Larger. which is real muck and mire stuff. when i use to drink it was Fourex Bitter Ale made by Castlemaine and Perkins in Brisbane Queensland as my favourite beer. but who selected Fosters to be on this selection list to vote for hahaha


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2006)

I started the list and I put it on there because it was the only Australian Beer that I know about.

I agree with you that is crap beer though. No where near compares with a good Helles or Weizen Bier from over here.


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 26, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I started the list and I put it on there because it was the only Australian Beer that I know about.
> 
> I agree with you that is crap beer though. No where near compares with a good Helles or Weizen Bier from over here.



its ok Adler i was only joking no offence


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 28, 2006)

There are some very good kiwi beers, mostly from small 'art house' kind of breweries. I like Mac's Wheat beer and any number of the others really


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2006)

Ive never had New Zealand beer. It has got to be better than Budweiser though.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2006)

Piss is better than Bud so they would find it difficult to be worse...


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 3, 2006)

You took on the romans , saxons the danes.....ect,ect.The reason you lads can not get on with all these people is simple ,aside from the fact you prefere piss to bud ( strange ). You should drink Guinness the nector of the gods.......O.K.....a slight exageration....its nice...really.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2006)

Guiness has a nice flavor to it but it is too thick for my taste. I prefer Kilkenny or Murphy's Irish Red. But ofcourse nothing is better than a good Lichtenauer Urhell or a Kristal Weizen brewed to the good German standard.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 3, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Piss is better than Bud so they would find it difficult to be worse...



So you have tasted piss (urine)?

You brits are kinkier than I thought!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah I have tasted budweiser!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2006)

stonewall23 said:


> You took on the romans , saxons the danes.....ect,ect.The reason you lads can not get on with all these people is simple ,aside from the fact you prefere piss to bud ( strange ). You should drink Guinness the nector of the gods.......O.K.....a slight exageration....its nice...really.


Guiness is one of my favourites...



syscom3 said:


> So you have tasted piss (urine)?
> 
> You brits are kinkier than I thought!


I don't need to taste piss to realise it is better than bud, bud was so bad nothing could be worse...


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sorry Gnomey ,I was just taking the budweisser....ya know.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah, I know but anyway....


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ahh....take heart. The Scots make great whiskey.......almost as nice as Irish whiskey.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2006)

stonewall23 said:


> Ahh....take heart. The Scots make great whiskey.......almost as nice as Irish whiskey.



 Scots is better, we should have a Whiskey thread like this one. (I'll do it tomorrow, if I remember...)


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 3, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Scots is better, we should have a Whiskey thread like this one. (I'll do it tomorrow, if I remember...)



I already have a thread about whiskies. Feel free to contribute.

And I'm sipping on a shot glass filled with a really nice scotch whiskey. Its pretty good.


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 3, 2006)

I prefer the milder Irish whiskey.I know I'm biased.......no,no its true.But each to his own.In moderation.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2006)

I prefer Scotch but I love Irish as well.


----------



## Erich (Dec 3, 2006)

think I'll go fill my Weissen Glas with a Schneider Weisse !


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> So you have tasted piss (urine)?
> 
> You brits are kinkier than I thought!



70% of what you taste is what you smell so it's easy to get a good idea of the taste of many things...........


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2006)

Your exactly right. Plug your nose and beer tastes like water.


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 13, 2006)

LaBatts ( forgive the spelling ) from Canada tasted like water, if memory serves.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 13, 2006)

Yep. Domestic swill.


----------



## Erich (Dec 13, 2006)

SCHNEIDER WEISSE ! yummie, a good tall one cold in a tall Weizen Glas


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2006)

Im with Erich on this one. Weizen all the way!!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 13, 2006)

stonewall23 said:


> LaBatts ( forgive the spelling ) from Canada tasted like water, if memory serves.


I believe you'd be hard pressed to get born and bred Canadians to switch over to alien brews . I've had a number of Guinesses beer mind you it was in one morning after a tour of the brewery in Dublin the rest of the tour were older folks who didn;t drink them which left me with the dilemna of whether to leave the trays of free beer untouched or drink them


----------



## Stuka-Pilot 44 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello All,
New member here....I had to weight in on this beer talk.
It is Germany beer.....I will be having a Warsteiner Premium Verum (from Warsteiner Brewery, Warstein, 

Germany) tonight, thank you.

"I have always held a lifelong passion and interest towards aviation and design."
I have been collecting Stuka Ju-87 items since 1958
I have everything written about the Junkers Ju-87, in English and German.
Ebay has been a great sort for usually items.
I'm in the finally process of producing a (3 to 4 volume set?) of Stuka CD's...from this encyclopedia-load of aircraft photos, line drawings inside/out, detailed drawings of the cockpit and systems, cutaways, engineering diagrams, technical manuals, squadron badges, and some peppering of history on this German aircraft.
Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Erich (Dec 13, 2006)

Greetings to the forum by the way, did you know that Martin Pegg is working on a huge volume on the Ju 87 through Classic pubs ? ......... this has been going on for many years of research on his part.

curious if you will run full length personal hstories of the top Ju 87 pilots and crewmen as well ?

A bier is not a Bier unless Deutsch !


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 13, 2006)

Ah Erich your last sentence is blasphemy! English beers rule!!!!


----------



## Stuka-Pilot 44 (Dec 13, 2006)

Erich said:


> Greetings to the forum by the way, did you know that Martin Pegg is working on a huge volume on the Ju 87 through Classic pubs ? ......... this has been going on for many years of research on his part.
> 
> curious if you will run full length personal hstories of the top Ju 87 pilots and crewmen as well ?
> 
> A bier is not a Bier unless Deutsch !


Erich,
Thanks for the forum greeting.....I know of Pegg's past work.....looking forward in seeing these up coming pubs.
No - I will not being doing personal histories on pilots or crewmen...there's a great pub with short histories, in titled "Die Ritterkreuztrager Der Luftwaffe 1939-1945".
I just like the technical and engineering side of the Ju-87 subject.
Take care!


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 13, 2006)

Pbfoot , please, trays of free guinness.Drink or not to drink ! That as the americans say is a no brainer.Please tell me you had at least one or I may cry.I have never been to the guinness brewery tour .How did you like it !


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 13, 2006)

stonewall23 said:


> Pbfoot , please, trays of free guinness.Drink or not to drink ! That as the americans say is a no brainer.Please tell me you had at least one or I may cry.I have never been to the guinness brewery tour .How did you like it !


 If I hadn't drunk it it would have gone to waste and being a ecologically friendly person I did more then my share simply for the enviroment though


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 13, 2006)

Good man. We must hope people will follow your fine example ,and do as much as we can to save our fragile enviroment.Your selfless act is a credit to Canada.


----------



## Erich (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm sorry but Deutschland rules the WORLD ........... Bier that is


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 14, 2006)

Fullers ESB. On tap. And lots of it.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 14, 2006)

Maybe some English Farmer's cheese to go with it. Yum!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 14, 2006)

Stuka-Pilot 44 said:


> Hello All,
> New member here....I had to weight in on this beer talk.
> It is Germany beer.....I will be having a Warsteiner Premium Verum (from Warsteiner Brewery, Warstein,
> 
> Germany) tonight, thank you.




Greetings. You drink you Warsteiner in the United States and I will walk down to the local pub here in Germany where I live and drink some "real" German beer from the tap!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 14, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Ah Erich your last sentence is blasphemy! English beers rule!!!!



Disagree. English Beers are good but the Germans perfected *bier*!


----------



## Erich (Dec 14, 2006)

RICHTIG ADLER ! without a doubt. Bier mit Brot is life.............well ah, hmmmmmmmm, ah


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree. In fact right now I am drinking a locally brewed Lichtenauer Ur Hell. Damn good beer. I buy it either by the Keg or by the Rack at the brewerey down the street.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 14, 2006)

Never convince me otherwise. Though I do admit to liking some German beers. Especially the wheat beers.


----------



## Erich (Dec 14, 2006)

hey send me a 6-pack Chris


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2006)

The Germans do make very good beer (as do some Belgians, some Irish and some Brits as well). A lot of my favourites are from those 4 countries (in fact all of them).


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 14, 2006)

we have the best commercials for beer and its a comment on US beer
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL9I3h48gjk_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 15, 2006)

The best beer Brewers in my opinion are as follows:

1. Germany
2. Irish
3. British
4. Czech
....
...
...
100. USA (even though I do like Sam Adams and Foggy Bottom)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 17, 2006)

100. American Beers!?!? I don't think you give the microbrewers credit here Der Adler. Besides, some of the medium size brewers are damn good too. Ever had a San Fransisco Anchor Steam on tap?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 17, 2006)

Dont take me wrong I like a lot of the micro breweries, but for the most part, the US does not know how to brew beers. Especially on the level of the Europeans.


----------



## frans (Dec 17, 2006)

There's only one BEST BEER of the world..............

and that's "WESTMALLE TRIPLE"   8)   
brewed in Belgium by the Westmalle brewery.

If you've tasted this, you know i'm right.

further good beers are:

"Kanon" from the Grolsch Brewery, Holland
Grimbergen from Holland
Carlsberg from Denmark

I always say:

The beer YOU like is the best beer in the world  =D>


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)

frans said:


> There's only one BEST BEER of the world..............
> 
> and that's "WESTMALLE TRIPLE"   8)
> brewed in Belgium by the Westmalle brewery.
> ...



I have tried it and I dont think you are right. 

It had a slight fruity taste to it and reminded me of the French beers that I drank in Paris. I dont like fruity tasting beers.

Nothings better than a good Helles or Weizen beer.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 18, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Dont take me wrong I like a lot of the micro breweries, but for the most part, the US does not know how to brew beers. Especially on the level of the Europeans.



Luckily the microbrews have really taken off here in the US. Conglomerate beer has promoted the widespread sale and consumption of beer, but definitely taken a harsh toll on quality. I myself prefer urine over German beer... but that's just me. British and Irish beers for the most part I think are the best commercial beers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2006)

I cant stand American Commercial beers, they to me are nothing more than urine. I guess I have just been pampered by the purest of beers that you get over here in Europe whether it be German or British or Irish.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Not the large commercial breweries in the US Adler. I agree with you. Well almost. I imagine urine to actually have some taste. Most domestic large breweries products have NO taste.

Ah but the microbrewers.  Now we are getting into interesting territory. Hales Cream Ale, Buzzard's Breath, Anchor Steam, Thomas Kemper. These are truly craft beers on such a small scale to have real character. Not too unlike German beers where individual pubs make their own. Quite common here in Seattle. Hell the pub up the street has about 30 beers on tap. All made within about a 10 mile radius. Not a bad one in the bunch.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh and here is one from my Favorites folder.

Beer Ratings, brewer, brewpub, bar, beer reviews and more


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2006)

went to a pub recently that in the last 12 years had served 2,300 different ales, they had the pump sign from each one and one local has had a pint of every single one!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

That is either very impressive or very sad. Not quite sure which.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2006)

impressive, VERY impressive, this guy's over 90!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

NOT impressive. Assuming he started drinking at age 15, he only consumed 1.344292 ounces of beer per day. He's not even in the amateur league.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2006)

take into account the pub's been open for only 12 years! and thre are numerous ales of which he's had considderably more than one i can assure you 

well done on the maths btw


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

I didn't get to be an electrical injunear from reading the back of a cereal box you know.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 20, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> went to a pub recently that in the last 12 years had served 2,300 different ales, they had the pump sign from each one and one local has had a pint of every single one!



I'm impressed. That place would warrant many many nights out!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Not the large commercial breweries in the US Adler. I agree with you. Well almost. I imagine urine to actually have some taste. Most domestic large breweries products have NO taste.
> 
> Ah but the microbrewers.  Now we are getting into interesting territory. Hales Cream Ale, Buzzard's Breath, Anchor Steam, Thomas Kemper. These are truly craft beers on such a small scale to have real character. Not too unlike German beers where individual pubs make their own. Quite common here in Seattle. Hell the pub up the street has about 30 beers on tap. All made within about a 10 mile radius. Not a bad one in the bunch.



I much prefer European Beers but when it does come to US beers I like the micro breweries. I really enjoyed Foggy Bottom and the ales. I do not mind drinking them.

About the only commercial US beer that I like is Sam Adams.


----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2006)

German, German, German ............. US beers give me Montezumas revenge

I much prefer a good German white wein


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2006)

Aw Erich. Blasphemy. Never insult good beer. Ruins your karma, dude.


----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2006)

I AM BEYOND karma ..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah Matt but he was not cursing a good beer. He said US Beer gave him Montezumas Revenge.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2006)

that is correct .......... subtle but effective


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## pbfoot (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been polite about Euro beers they are better then US stuff but not by much they all have a mungy after taste like something out of my shoe . I'm not claiming to be a pro beer taster but on a hot day they just don't do the job . The brits don't even chill theirs how ing is that . I'm just a simple guy who likes the odd brown pop and have tried all kinds but I prefer the domestic beer here not the swill they export to other places


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> but not by much they all have a mungy after taste like something out of my shoe .



You obviously have not tried very many then and if that only the crap they export...


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 20, 2006)

Hows this for backup beer is aprox 93% water there cant be that many spots in Europe where you can stop and have drink from a stream without worrying about drinking someones affluent. When I worked with the GAF in Canada they were amazed that the water was so clean. Clean water makes good beer.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 20, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> Hows this for backup beer is aprox 93% water there cant be that many spots in Europe where you can stop and have drink from a stream without worrying about drinking someones affluent. When I worked with the GAF in Canada they were amazed that the water was so clean. Clean water makes good beer.



Hey - there's some good brews out of NJ!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 20, 2006)

mkloby said:


> Hey - there's some good brews out of NJ!


there is no bad beer but what I've noticed is that many beers are far to malty for my taste I find the our domestic beers have less emphasis on the malt which makes them in my mind a cleaner crisper taste (cuts through on a hot day) something I have not found in other beers though its probably a case of what I was weaned on .


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh man. It's the malty beer that I like. Nut Brown Ale or Bombardier.  I too like the hoppy beers, but they can be too bitter if your not careful. IPAs are really hoppy. Though they do go well with sharp cheese.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 22, 2006)

Hahaha, seeing that German beer has more votes then Czech beer makes me feel nationally offended... You guys don't know what is Czech beer... Mmmm.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2006)

I know what Czech beer is and though the Czech make great beer it does not compare to the best German beers.

Dont take me wrong though Pisis. I have never had a Czech beer that I did not like but the Germans are true Beer Brewing Meister!


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 22, 2006)

Purely in the interest's of national pride I will be forced to try German Beer and if I can find any some Czech beers to compare to the Irish beers.It may take some time but I will try and be objective with the results.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2006)

Pilzner Urquel Mmmmm


----------



## Pisis (Dec 22, 2006)

Well I remember discussing this maybe two-three years ago here. I really much like German Bier (Hefeweiße and others) but a nicely druaght Czech Gambrinus, Plzeň, Budvar or Staropramen - that is absolute World's top class. 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2006)

Plzeň Mmmmmm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Pilzner Urquel Mmmmm



That is a very good beer.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 23, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Plzeň Mmmmmm


_Plzeň_ is the name of the city _Pilsen_ in Czech, a major city of Western Bohemia.





Also, the reason why you use the term _Bud_, is that it is a shorter version of the word _Budweiser Budvar_. Böhmische Budweis = České Buidějovice, a major city in South Bohemia. _Var_ in Czech means _"to boil"_, so Budvar means the Beer from Budějovice... 





What is also very interesting is the fact that almost every small village used to have - not anymore, unfortunaelty - its own brewery. Many of these were founded back in 13th or 14th, some Century!
So everytime I go somewhere in my country, I experience some new brands. :laugh6:

Jihlavský Ježek (Jihlava Hedgehog)





Lobkowicz (A Czech noble family brand)





Svijany Brewery





Here is a complete list of now functioning Czech Breweries (with their relevant hompegeas):
BEERS.CZ * èeské pivo, aktuality, pivovary, hospody, diskuse, akce


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 24, 2006)

No offense meant, but he Lobkowicz family looks like Larry, Curly, Moe and Shemp.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 25, 2006)

Same thought crossed my mind


----------



## Pisis (Dec 26, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> No offense meant, but he Lobkowicz family looks like Larry, Curly, Moe and Shemp.


I don't know who these are... :/


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2006)

The 3 Stooges


----------



## mkloby (Dec 26, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The 3 Stooges



American programming at its finest


----------



## Pisis (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes, the 2nd from right looks kinda retarded...
lobkowicz.org


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2006)

My point exactly.

As Curly said, "I tried to think and nuttin happened!"


----------



## Krabat42 (Jan 9, 2007)

1. Ehringsdorfer (from my home town Weimar)  

2. Staropramen (I live in Munich but I haven't had a bavarian beer as good as this one from Prague)

3. Breznak (a chech beer too)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2007)

Krabat42 said:


> 2. Staropramen (I live in Munich but I haven't had a bavarian beer as good as this one from Prague)



Then you must try a Hauff from here in Lichtenau...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 10, 2007)

Krabat42 said:


> 2. Staropramen (I live in Munich but I haven't had a bavarian beer as good as this one from Prague)
> 
> 3. Breznak (a *Czech* (!!!) beer too)


Na ja, ein guten Mann!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2007)

It is all a thing of taste. I think that Czech beers are excellent but nothing beats a good Bavarian Beer. Eitherway everything is better than Budweiser.


----------



## Krabat42 (Jan 10, 2007)

I think every one likes the beer from his home town best. That's why Ehringsdorfer is No. 1 for me. But I will try Hauff as soon as I got the opportunity, Adler. You should be open to new influences, may it be politics, sciences, literature or beer 

Another question: What would you like to eat with your favored beer?

For Ehringsdorfer it's a "Thüringer Bratwurst", for Staropramen it's mashed-potatoes, fried liver with onions to me  Too bad, there's no "Mmmm"-smilie...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2007)

Me I like a good Sauerbraten and Knoedel. Or sometimes Maultaschen and Kaesespaetzle.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2007)

Krabat42 said:


> I think every one likes the beer from his home town best. That's why Ehringsdorfer is No. 1 for me. But I will try Hauff as soon as I got the opportunity, Adler. You should be open to new influences, may it be politics, sciences, literature or beer



Oh and I agre with you fully.


----------



## Erich (Jan 11, 2007)

how about a good Königser Klopse .....yummie

those wursts are making me hungry and it's only 8.10 am


----------



## mkloby (Jan 11, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Me I like a good Sauerbraten and Knoedel. Or sometimes Maultaschen and Kaesespaetzle.



mmmm sauerbraten and spaetzle....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2007)

That is some good stuff aint it.


----------



## Krabat42 (Jan 12, 2007)

Sauerbraten like my Grandma made...mmm. Too bad she died ten years ago. And Kaas-Spaetzle is for my girlfriend. She likes almost everything with baked cheese 

Did you know that the scots eat deep-fried chocolate-bars? I didn't believe it until I saw it on TV. And it seems it tastes great... I still can't believe it


----------



## Pisis (Jan 12, 2007)

Mmmmmm, food.... 








DerAlderIstGelandet said:


> Eitherway everything is better than Budweiser.


Well, I hope you mean the American *stolen* brand, beacuse Czech Budvar is one of the best Czech beers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2007)

Ofcourse that is what I met. The Czech budweiser is very good actually.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

Duvel. Having one right now. Pork spareribs and beans on the barbeque, salad and some FOOTBALLLLLLL!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2007)

Man I cant wait till the Superbowl. We are gonna have good beer, Deep Fryed Turkey, Spare Ribs, Kebabs, and did I say good beer!


----------



## Erich (Jan 22, 2007)

dang why did I visit this thread......am hungry all over again, where my woman !

oh sorry ...... Weihenstephaner bitte


----------



## Pisis (Jan 23, 2007)

Good news (especially for me)! I'm taking my students to Pilsen in April, we're going to have a field trip to the Pilsner Urquell Brewery... It is the biggest Brewery in Europe. I hope they won't sack me after I'll get drunk like ****...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

and just how're you making an excuse to drink into an educational experience?


----------



## Pisis (Jan 23, 2007)

Well beer is a part of the Czech culture and its heritage, that is why we have an excursion...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

haha, you know you could've just said you're students and that'd explain it all


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2007)

Lanc the same is when tourists come to Germany. Part of the tour program is allways to a brewery.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2007)

Just like if you come to Scotland you go to a distillery (thankfully the Tennents brewery isn't an attraction)


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

Pisis, that's not a brewery...That's a city!

Best beer in the world? Well after my day today, I can tell you that it is currently a Fosters with a shot of Yukon Jack. What a day.


----------



## Glider (Jan 24, 2007)

I suggest that the best bear in the world is the next one


----------



## Pisis (Jan 24, 2007)

Or the last one...


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 24, 2007)

I guess I have spent too many years near the southern border. For me it is
ice cold Corona with lime as I watch the mirages fade in late afternoon...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

Glider said:


> I suggest that the best bear in the world is the next one



And what will that be a Grizzly, Kodiak or Polar?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

What about a Panda?


----------



## Krabat42 (Jan 25, 2007)

And I will "bear" that in my mind


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Marcel (Jan 26, 2007)

Not seeing Heineken on the list shows that there are some real beer fans on this site  It really annoyed me to be offered that horse pee all the time when I was in the US, last year.
The best brewers are Belgians, as far as I'm concerned. Drank some good beers in Praag as wel, so the czech beers are also okay. Never liked the german ones.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Tonight it's Diabolique. The head and Queen Anne's Lace on this beer is fantastic.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 11, 2007)

> *This was in todays OC register*



Article - Travel - Ultimate beer run

Sunday, February 11, 2007
Ultimate beer run
Hitting the brew trail in the Czech Republic
By EVAN RAIL
THE NEW YORK TIMES

In the jagged Jizera Mountains of the northern Czech Republic, the village of Stary Harcov seems an unlikely place for an epicurean pilgrimage. Driving through a dark forest on a linden-lined lane barely wide enough for a single vehicle, I approached a row of timber-framed houses that felt as idyllic and lazy as a Sierra Nevada ski town in midsummer. The only sound was the buzzing of insects from a nearby meadow.

But as the sun set, a crowd formed outside a barnlike family house, taking seats at three rough-hewn picnic tables in the front yard. Dressed in T-shirts and plumbers' coveralls, they lined up at a small window, fetching half-liters of Vendelin, a honey-colored lager, as if it were liquid gold, even though the price of 15 koruna (roughly 70 cents) was only about half the usual rate for a Czech beer.

Why travel all this way, near the borders of Poland and Germany, for a cold one? For starters, the beer is outstanding, with an unusually complex aroma: a bouquet of apricot blossoms with a note of fresh-baked bread, like fruit jam on sourdough toast. In the mouth, the taste is rich and sugary followed by a long, crisp finish. But more importantly, this is the only place where you can sip this particular Czech lager. Brewed in small batches in a tumbledown shed by the owner and namesake, Vendelin Krkoska, the beer has a distribution zone of about two mountain meadows. It is available nowhere else, and nothing else I've ever tasted is quite like it.

"Of all the lager beers, Czech beers are certainly the most unchanged," said Garrett Oliver, brewmaster and author of "The Brewmaster's Table," speaking via phone from his office at Brooklyn Brewery. "And when you go back there, you go back to the original flavors."

Going to the source is an emerging pastime for beer lovers. The wine trails of Napa, Bordeaux and Piedmont need no introduction. The same, however, cannot be said for the beer trails of Bohemia and Moravia. And yet, in recent years, amateur beer hunters have begun carving their own paths through these ancient Czech kingdoms, tapping into the same passion for local hops and barley that drives oenophiles to cross the globe for Zinfandel and Nebbiolo.

Wine snobs might call this overreaching, but great beer is inextricably tied to its environment in much the same way that a great Burgundy displays a characteristic terroir. Real Pilsner, for example, is made with the low-sulfite, low-carbonate water of the Czech city of Pilsen, its original home. Many have tried, but it's nearly impossible to make a good Pilsner elsewhere without doctoring the water – and even then, it will never taste the same.
TAKING THE BEER TRAIL

Around Europe, a handful of beer trails have already emerged, like the lambic breweries of the Senne Valley in Belgium, the seven Trappist monastery breweries of Belgium and the Netherlands, and the dozen or so Koelsch beer makers of Cologne. But the Czech lands are, in some ways, the birthplace of modern beer making, with a brewing history that dates back more than a millennium. Today there are some 450 Czech beers made by about 100 breweries, ranging from golden Pilsners to black, Baltic-style porters. It is also the beer-drinking capital: Czechs consume more beer than any other country in the world, more than 320 pints annually for every man, woman and child.

"Bohemia is it," Oliver said. "It is the fountainhead, if you like, of most beer in the world."

The Czech tourism bureau recently started to promote this fountainhead, alongside its historic castles, spa towns and cosmopolitan capital. There are now beer festivals, packaged beer trails and a new brochure, "Beer Travels" – the only English-language booklet on Czech breweries. Beer makers, too, are actively courting visitors, with factory tours, slick tasting rooms, gift shops and even beer hotels.

For my own beer trail, I decided to start with two of the largest and most beloved, Budvar and Pilsner Urquell, which together constitute much of the country's zymurgical and political history. To round out a four-day trek, I looked to the country's smallest makers: Vendelin, which struck me for its picturesque remoteness, and Novosad in north Bohemia for its colorful back story. And I would check out one of the country's newest breweries, hidden inside a 540-year-old pub.

I started off with the most controversial. From Prague, I drove south for three hours, past fields of white poppies, carp ponds and thick pine forests, until I reached the city of Ceske Budejovice, home of the country's most famous – or infamous – brewery: Budvar. It makes a flavorful lager called Budweiser Budvar, and for years it has locked horns with the American giant Anheuser-Busch over the rights to the iconic name.

Budvar's argument is straightforward: Its hometown, Ceske Budejovice, is known as Budweis in German, and "Budweiser" refers to someone or something that originates from that town. Like Champagne and other gastronomic appellations, Czechs argue that the name is specific to the beer's place of origin. (It is also a point of national pride: Budvar, which is government-owned, was originally founded in response to an earlier, German-owned brewery in town.)

Anheuser-Busch disagrees, arguing that it brewed its first Budweiser in St. Louis in 1876; the Budvar brewery, it points out, was founded in 1895. Courts around the world are still working out the details.

One thing is certain: Ceske Budejovice, the largest city in south Bohemia, is nothing like St. Louis. Its preserved Old Town is a sleepy warren of candy-colored Renaissance and Baroque buildings, spread out under a 16th-century Black Tower. At the pubs around the main square, waiters serve Budweiser Budvars to the strains of Czech polka. (Don't even think about asking for a Bud Light.)

The beer is made about a mile north of the Old Town, in a mixed residential and industrial neighborhood surrounded by green hills. On a hot Friday afternoon, a dozen people gathered inside the sleek visitors' center, furnished with plasma screens, plush banquettes and multimedia displays showing Budvar's global distribution. A gift shop was piled high with souvenir shirts, backpacks, bottle openers and just about anything with room for a Budweiser Budvar logo.

Although the brewery was founded 112 years ago, it is surprisingly modern. Six copper kettles that resembled giant, upside-down goblets sparkled in a vast, sunlit brew house. The smell of fresh hops punctuated the air, a sweet and slightly peppery funk that is somewhat similar to marijuana, its botanical cousin. The hops, widely considered among the finest in the world, come from the town of Zatec in northwest Bohemia. They give Budvar its characteristic citrusy nose, adding brightness to the sweet golden body.

The tour concluded in a factory-style tasting room, littered with plastic cups of Budvar. Having sampled beers all over Europe, I was surprised by how much more vibrant the brew tasted at its source. The hoppy bitterness arrived like the chirpy opening notes of a Hammond organ. The malt struck a rich, deep bass. The only thing it shared with the other Budweiser was the name.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 11, 2007)

Article - Travel - Ultimate beer run

MOST BELOVED BREW

After visiting the country's most disputed beer maker, it was time to sample its most beloved: Pilsner Urquell. It is home of the original Pilsner, which revolutionized beer making in 1842 as the world's first non-cloudy, golden beer to go into production. It is still rated the best by a majority of Czechs.

From Ceske Budejovice, I drove two hours to the western Bohemian city of Pilsen (that's the name in German; it's Plzen in Czech), along a winding road dotted with castle ruins, old monasteries and pilgrimage sites. The sizzling June sun nearly overheated my borrowed, 20-year-old Skoda vehicle.

Pilsner Urquell is a pilgrimage site in its own right, or at least it should be. As the original Pilsner, it has gone on to inspire imitations around the world. But few, if any, have achieved Pilsner Urquell's unique bittersweet taste, a combination of the town's soft water and regional ingredients such as Moravian malt, Zatec hops and a proprietary strain of yeast.

Though the city of Pilsen is not nearly as attractive as Ceske Budejovice, the brewery is dressed to impress. A sprawling campus that spreads out behind the double-arch brick gate that appears on every bottle, the brewery looked more like an Ivy League school than it did Laverne and Shirley's bottling plant. To the right of the gate is the sprawling Na Spilce, one of the largest restaurants in the Czech Republic, which serves traditional Bohemian dishes such as roast pork and dumplings. To the left is a polyglot visitors' center, which opened in a former hop plant in 2002.

The brewery tour begins with a 10-minute film that trumpets the glory of Pilsner Urquell, which produces more than 1.5 million pints a day. Afterward, the eye-opening tour took us from a sauna-hot brew house to the arctic-cold cellars.

It's fair to say that everyone in the group had tried Pilsner Urquell before. But few of us had sampled the prototype, when it was aged in pitch-lined oak barrels, a practice discontinued in the early 1990s when the brewery switched to stainless-steel tanks. Fortunately, the brewery still keeps a few oak barrels around – partly to compare tastes between the two methods, partly as a novelty for tourists.

We walked to a dark corner, where several massive oak vats seemed to gurgle under a cap of thick foam. I noticed a sharp tang of hops in the air as I was handed a glass of the oak-barrel Pilsner. It was far more dynamic than its imitators, and noticeably better than the supermarket variety. The sugary malt body was more pronounced, as were the sweet notes of caramel and the tart bitterness of the hops. Pilsner Urquell from a store would never taste the same to me again.
IMBIBING AND LODGING

Not only are breweries opening their doors to tourists, but some are also inviting guests to spend the night. Encouraged by the steady flow of visitors, breweries are starting up their own hotels. The Krakonos brewery in Trutnov, for example, whose brewing history began in 1582, has opened an 18-room hotel with rooms beginning at 650 koruna a night (about $30 at 22 koruna to the dollar).

On the flip side, some hotels are now starting their own breweries. U Medvidku, a beer hall and hotel in Prague that dates to 1466, just opened a tiny brewery of its own, though it remains something of a secret.

Most visitors never get past U Medvidku's busy beer hall, with its wooden booths and ceaselessly replenished trays of Budweiser Budvar. But hidden upstairs is one of the country's newest microbreweries. It produces just one beer: a semi-dark amber called Oldgott that is brewed at 13 degrees on the Balling scale. (The Balling scale is based on the percentage of malt sugar before fermentation, and many Czech beer drinkers specify a number – 10, 12 or 13 – when ordering. Higher Balling numbers usually mean more alcohol, though not always.)

Oldgott is also a kvasnicove pivo, or yeast beer, a rare subspecies of Czech Pilsner that has fresh yeast added after fermentation. The extra yeast makes the beer extremely crisp and vibrant.

It seems almost alive – which, in a sense, it is since yeast beers are usually unpasteurized. And since unpasteurized beers do not travel well, they must be consumed quickly, usually right where they are made. The lack of pasteurization also leaves the flavors at their most forceful: The malt undertones are richer and sweeter, the hops sharper and more bitter.

"Pasteurization cuts the taste in half," said Ladislav Vesely, U Medvidku's brewer, as he handed me a half-liter glass tapped directly from the barrel.

The malt was so rich and unctuous that I hardly noticed the alcohol, which comes in a bit above the Czech standard of 5 percent. Which brings up a word of warning: The Czech Republic is home to some of Europe's strictest drunken-driving laws. It is illegal to drink even the slightest amount of alcohol and operate a motor vehicle.

Instead of driving from the brewery, I found it easier to check into a hotel, then taxi to the brewery and back. (In the case of a beer hotel, the problem is moot.) Moreover, you can take a train or bus to just about any brewery anywhere within a few hours.
LIGHT, NOT LITE

From Prague, I took a winding, three-hour bus ride to Harrachov, a resort town in the northeast Krkonose Mountains. It is home to one of the lightest and, perhaps, most storied beers in the Czech Republic.

Harrachov is famous for ski-jumping, with a single road lined with chalets, hotels and shops. It is also home to the Novosad glassworks, a 300-year-old factory where workers still blow glass by hand. On a recent visit, the factory floor was filled with burly, bare-chested men who were sweating profusely near the hot kilns.

As the story goes, the glassworkers used to cool themselves off in the 120-degree heat with so much store-bought beer that management decided it would be more cost-efficient to make their own. So four years ago, the factory built a microbrewery next to the factory floor and started making a special low-alcohol brew. Only later, the story continues, did Novosad realize that guests visiting the factory might also enjoy the beer as well.

So the glass company added a pub, furnished with wide pine tables and long benches. I grabbed a seat as a Czech country band played a Buck Owens song. The waiter brought an 8-degree: It was refreshingly bitter, as thin and sweet as an energy drink, though far more vivid. But what stunned me was my next pint, Novosad's 12-degree, a pale-gold kvasnicove pivo with a thick and foamy white head. Hints of orange and vanilla were apparent, and were followed by an extremely long-lasting finish.

As I left, I spotted a glassworker pushing a wheelbarrow of glass shards, his back glistening with sweat. It was hard work, but he had a few pints of fresh-made beer to look forward to at the end of his shift. Some people, I thought, have all the luck.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 11, 2007)

Article - Travel - Ultimate beer run

CHECKLIST

The Czech Republic has about 100 breweries scattered throughout the ancient kingdoms of Bohemia and Moravia. New ones open every year.

MAJOR BREWERS: Pilsner Urquell (U Prazdroje 7, Pilsen; 420-377-062-888; www.prazdroj.cz) is the gold standard of Czech beers. Despite its enormous scale, it remains a beer of exceptional quality. Tours are 120 koruna (about $5.50 at 23 koruna to the dollar).

• Budvar (Karoliny Svetle 4, Ceske Budejovice; 420-387-705-347; Budweiser Budvar - ÃšvodnÃ­ strÃ¡nka) is not just a famous name. The beer has earned top honors, including at a recent tasting competition in Seattle. Tours are 100 koruna.

• Prague's homegrown brewer, Staropramen (420-257-191-402; STAROPRAMEN) is part of the huge, Belgium-based InBev beverage conglomerate. Tours are 120 koruna.

MICROBREWERIES: Novosad (420-481-528-141; SKLÁRNA A MINIPIVOVAR NOVOSAD A SYN HARRACHOV s.r.o. CZECH REPUBLIC) is a glassworks first, brewpub second. From the mezzanine, you can watch glass-blowers work up a thirst.

• Vendelin (420-485-163-096; Lukasovska 43, Stary Harcov, just outside of Liberec) is so underground it doesn't even have a Web site. The beer tastes better that way, but only if you can find it.

BREWERY HOTELS:U Medvidku (420-224-211-916; www.umedvidku.cz), one of Prague's oldest beer halls, is now home to its newest microbrewery. It is near the Narodni trida metro station, just a short stumble from Prague's Old Town Square.

• Krakonos (420-499-819-190; ..:: Hotel Krakonoš Trutnov ::..) in Trutnov shares its name with an ancient giant who is said to guard the local mountain range. The year-old hotel was a former millhouse.

BREWERY INFORMATION:The Czech Tourism agency publishes a brochure, "Beer Travels," the only English-language booklet on Czech breweries. The current edition lists about half the country's breweries (free by e-mailing your postal address to [email protected]).

• For more listings in English, go online to *** Pivovary.Info *** - informace o èeském pivu a pivovarech, a Web site run by amateur Czech beer historians. It lists nearly every Czech brewery.

• Another good English-language Web site is Ron Pattinson's list of Czech breweries ( www.europeanbeerguide.net), which includes historical information, beer ratings and opinions.

GETTING AROUND: Trains and bus schedules are listed on the Czech national timetable's Web site ( www.idos.cz). A reduced-fare train ticket called the "Sone(PLUS)" is good for two adults and three children up to age 15. A one-day fare starts at 160 koruna.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

Well all I can say is Czech beer is very very good and the Budweiser is Czech not American and the American Budweiser does not even compare to the great Czech one.


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 16, 2007)

All I can say is that here in NZ we brew many a good drop of beer. Some are brewed by very large companies and tend to have that 'generic' taste that mass-produced beers sometimes have. But the best are brewed in one of the many micro-breweries that are here.

There are some truly excellent wheat-based beers here and one made from a recipe apparently used by Captain Cook to make a medicinal beer to prevent scurvy. I have yet to taste that one but I will try and find reviews of some of the others for your viewing pleasure (unless you are coming to NZ's South Island, in which case I'll buy you one!)

This site has some interesting beers including some I've not heard of and here I thought I was such a beer drinker! Dang, I will need to do better, sampling more and more often, <sigh> its a hard job but someone must do it!

The Twisted Hop - Beer List


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2007)

That is why I like German and Czech beers. 95 percent of all of them are not mass produced beers. Every town (like my very small town) has there own small brewery and it is only sold in the local area. They are made with quality and taste is very good. 
The 5 percent of mass produced beers are like Becks and taste like ****. That is what they import around to other countries too. Keep the good stuff for themselves.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 11, 2007)

delete


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

What was that all about pB.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 11, 2007)

Random neuron firing?


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 11, 2007)

The tin foil was to tight


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 11, 2007)

Just keep saying to yourself "They're not coming after ME. They're not coming after ME."


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 11, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Just keep saying to yourself "They're not coming after ME. They're not coming after ME."


I need time to reflect on that


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 11, 2007)

Put your hat on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2007)

I actually heard its helpful if u take a large screw and attach said tin foil hat to ur skull... Better emission pattern...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 11, 2007)

Plus, those who are reading your thoughts can't come in the night and remove it. 6th dimensional ESP commandos.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 11, 2007)

Speaking of screws are you guys still deprived of the square head or robertson screw


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2007)

Still...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2007)

Shhhhhh. What was that sound?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2007)

Thankyou everyone for giving me some laughs today.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2007)

Who me?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well we seem to be having this ever ongoing debate with the very confused people who think that Budweiser is the best beer since bread and butter.  They are obviously:
> 
> *a.* Have not taste for beer.
> *b.* Never have had a "real" beer.
> ...



ROTFLMFAO!!!

1 Guinness Extra Cold
2 Budweiser Budvar
3 Carlsberg Special Brew


----------



## trackend (Apr 19, 2007)

out of the list I'll take the Guinness but my own favorite is Greene King's Abbot especially when its from the wood and not a gassed up metal keg.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2007)

You can't beat a good Absolut, Smirnoff, Laphroaig, Cragganmore, Lagavulin or Glenmorangie. What is it with people when you buy them either Carlsberg Special Brew or a straight Vodka? They think that I'm trying to poison them....
    

You know that the Irish spell Whiskey and "we" Scots Whisky?


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 19, 2007)

Whats funny is you must think Canadian tongues were cut out leaving us with no taste buds . I believe it is Euro Brew snobbery.


----------



## trackend (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll go with a dram L13, just goes down nice after a clootie


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2007)

Here's something that US Marines goes by when comes to choose the right beer.....
Beer Ratings, brewer, brewpub, bar, beer reviews and more
see for yourself.
The World's Worst Beers [Top 50 List] - Marine Corps Community for USMC Veterans


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2007)

There's always room for nice smoooooth dram matey!


----------



## Maharg (Apr 20, 2007)

All the Aussies will think i'm weird. I love Fosters, Its my prefered Oz beer, and I don't care where it brewed.
But, i'm quite partial to XXXGold, I can drink more and still stay upright at partys. 8) 
German beer I like them all.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2007)

I forgot Pilsner Urquell!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 20, 2007)

Maharg said:


> All the Aussies will think i'm weird. I love Fosters, Its my prefered Oz beer, and I don't care where it brewed.
> But, i'm quite partial to XXXGold, I can drink more and still stay upright at partys. 8)
> German beer I like them all.



Well being a Queenslander, XXXX Gold is my favourite and preferred Aussie beer. 
You also must be one of the very few Aussie's who actually drink Fosters!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2007)

Mmmmm drank some good German Fest Bier in the beer tent at the Nurnberg Fest last weekend. Good 1 liter mug of beer!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2007)

Something to laugh at.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Saberstrike (Apr 22, 2007)

You forgot Root Beer...  

You know, it actually originated from putting herbal roots from trees in their beer...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)

Root Beer is not real beer so therefore it does not go in the poll.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Doesn't that include Budweiser as well then....?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree, but Budweiser had to go into the poll to show syscom that his belief that everyone in the world loves Budweiser is false.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2007)

I see....smart move.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 24, 2007)

Millions of beer drinkers in the world agree that Bud is a great beer.

If they didnt like it, they wouldnt buy it, would they?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2007)

But if they had any money and any sense they would realise that they could get something else. Or millions of people just like drinking their own piss


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 24, 2007)

In a free market economy, people choose what to spend their money on.

Millions prefer Budweiser and choose it over other brands.

Therefore, Budweiser is a great beer..... millions have decided on it through the only thing that counts.... their own money.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2007)

The consumer is always wrong...

Budweiser Rating Review Score at TheManRoom The Man Room

Beer Ratings | TheManRoom The Man Room


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2007)

Probably used fake money to pay as it is a fake beer.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 24, 2007)

"What I like is that it's an American beer with a strong taste and you don't have to drink 3 before feeling something."

What a freakin idiot....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2007)

Obviously has no taste whatsoever bud has no taste let alone a strong one...

"Truly there is a reason for being the KING of BEER, no beer can beat the clear clean fresh taste of Budweiser, sure you can look for smaller micro-brewery slop to impress the chicks or fagot friends, but give me a Bud, Ballgame and a Barbeque - and you've got perfection."

Another meatball...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Millions of beer drinkers in the world agree that Bud is a great beer.
> 
> If they didnt like it, they wouldnt buy it, would they?



No the majority of your Millions buy Budweiser one time to try it and then never buy it again.

For instance I dont know a single German who has bought Budweiser more than once. They all were ed by it. I am sure it is the same in most great beer brewing countries such as England, Belgium and I know it is that way in the Czech where the name Budweiser was stolen from and hopefully will someday lose a lawsuit over it and then that ing piss that you call Budweiser will have to change its name.

I am pretty positive that the majority of your "millions" are Americans...


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 24, 2007)

I really haven't found a foreign beer that cuts through the heat like Canadian domestic brews . Certainly nothing from the UK as their brews taste best when slightly colder than warm and Euro beers are far to heavy . But something to note is when people of Euro extraction don't buy the very brews you champion which are readily available but buy the domestic brews


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

What domestic brews are you talking about? Sorry I just did not understand what you were saying. Maybe its because its late...

Euros atleast where I am from, drink the local beer of the town they live in. Which are all for the most part great beers. Like I live in a town of about 3000 and about a 2 minute walk from my house is the local brewery. Lichtenauer Hauff and it is damn good! Most beers in Germany would be considered micro breweries in the states they are made in the towns and sold only in the surrounding areas.

Almost every town or "county" has its own beer.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 24, 2007)

The people who have immigrated here almost always drink our local brews


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

Its cheaper, and more selection.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2007)

Just thought that I'd finish this discussion once and for all folks....  
THIS is the ultimate beer!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 25, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Just thought that I'd finish this discussion once and for all folks....
> THIS is the ultimate beer!


----------



## Eighthaf (Apr 26, 2007)

What?! Grolsch didn't make the cut?! 


Eighth


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2007)

Not a bad beer, but not really my taste. Definatly better than Budweiser though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2007)

Not to drag things out but....
"I think most people have bought in to Budweiser's propaganda - that beer is supposed to be transparent, and nearly flavorless. 

It also seems that most people are very habitual when it comes to their beer of choice. They drink Bud Light without exception, or they drink Miller Lite without exception, etc. These people have never had Heineken, or Amstel, or Urquell, and they aren't really inclined to try it, either. So I don't think it's as easy as a simple marginal utility question. 

I think it largely depends on the customer, and their particular elasticity of demand for beer. A connoisseur can hardly be induced to drink Bud Light all night long, no matter what the price is - and your run-of-the-mill Joe Sixpack will be very reluctant to venture outside his comfort zone."

I'd choose a better comfort zone.....like Guinness or any German/Czech beer.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2007)

Just topped up my fridge with some real beers and that roadkill cologne/tile cleaner they call.....


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2007)

Ha!


----------



## pbfoot (May 12, 2007)

In the past 2 weeks I've had the opportunity to have a beer with several different european folks that were over working on the 109 and I said it must be terrible having to drink Canadian beer knowing what you are missing back home and they replied that they thought it was" very good and that they quite enjoyed it" . I think what we have here is pure and simple Euro brew snobbery .  you guys act like our taste buds were ripped out . The fact being water makes up the largest part of beer and if I wanted to drink clean or good water Europe would be far down on the list


----------



## rogthedodge (May 12, 2007)

Leffe Blonde (no contest)

Duvel @ #2

Real Budweiser @ #3

Re above comment we drank Propellor Porter while in Canadia and were stunned how good it was - one of the best bottled porters I've ever drunk, the average lager-beer was mostly pretty poor to our tastes and the less said about the clones of English ale the better!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> In the past 2 weeks I've had the opportunity to have a beer with several different european folks that were over working on the 109 and I said it must be terrible having to drink Canadian beer knowing what you are missing back home and they replied that they thought it was" very good and that they quite enjoyed it" . I think what we have here is pure and simple Euro brew snobbery .  you guys act like our taste buds were ripped out . The fact being water makes up the largest part of beer and if I wanted to drink clean or good water Europe would be far down on the list



WTF are you talking about! Just because someone likes your beer does not mean that Euro beer sucks. 

Its called personal taste....

Get over it.

I have tried Canadian beers too and found them to be pretty good as well, I still like German, Irish and Czech beer much better though.

You go a little south of Canada though and they dont know how to make beer...

Im going to the local fest tonight and drink some nice 1 liter beers in the large fest tent with some nice live music playing. Going to be fun.


----------



## DOUGRD (May 14, 2007)

When I was finally of drinking age, 18 was the legal age in New York state waaaaayyy back then, I though Canadian beer and ale especially LaBatts and Molsons outdid most every thing we brewed in the States but folks I've got to tell you something. I have seen (or tasted) the error of my ways. I have been converted, and I see the path to true enlightenment! I went to Germany on vacation 4 years in a row (it was nice working for an airline) and tried some different Pilseners and I couldn't believe the difference. Smooth, mellow and no after bite like Bud. Here in the U.S.A. we like our beer COLD!!! the frostier the mug the better - right? All that does is kill the taste. Try drinking it at room temp or slightly less. What's it taste like? Bud tastes like sick panther pi*s. Now drink a German Pils at that temp and you'll see the difference. I vote for Pils.


----------



## syscom3 (May 15, 2007)

Nothing like a frosty cold Bud on a day when the temp hits 100F in the shade!


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2007)

If it is the Czech one then yes but if it isn't I'll have a pint of water thanks...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> When I was finally of drinking age, 18 was the legal age in New York state waaaaayyy back then, I though Canadian beer and ale especially LaBatts and Molsons outdid most every thing we brewed in the States but folks I've got to tell you something. I have seen (or tasted) the error of my ways. I have been converted, and I see the path to true enlightenment! I went to Germany on vacation 4 years in a row (it was nice working for an airline) and tried some different Pilseners and I couldn't believe the difference. Smooth, mellow and no after bite like Bud. Here in the U.S.A. we like our beer COLD!!! the frostier the mug the better - right? All that does is kill the taste. Try drinking it at room temp or slightly less. What's it taste like? Bud tastes like sick panther pi*s. Now drink a German Pils at that temp and you'll see the difference. I vote for Pils.



Good man and I agree with you, except that it has to be bit colder than room temp.


----------



## DOUGRD (May 22, 2007)

Hey Der Adler!!! I'm sending you another "Amerikaner beer" drinker to convert! My boss and his wife are coming through Germany on Friday on their way to Aviono. I told him he most definitely had to stop some where in Germany and ask for a Pils.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2007)

If he does not convert then he obviously on drugs like the other Budweiser drinkers out there.


----------



## DOUGRD (May 24, 2007)

As he left this morning for the airport in MSP I reminded him.


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> If he does not convert then he obviously on drugs like the other Budweiser drinkers out there.


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2007)

Ouch. Bud has it's place. A man has got to know which environments to drink all beers. Failure is treason.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Ouch. Bud has it's place.



Where in Hickville?


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2007)

Yep. At times. I are one.


----------



## DOUGRD (May 26, 2007)

Have you ever noticed how the red on the Bud can is the same shade as the red on the neck?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2007)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2007)

Good beer or (censored) beer.... You can't beat those small old pubs. I hate those big chain "pubs"....


----------



## DOUGRD (May 27, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Good beer or (censored) beer.... You can't beat those small old pubs. I hate those big chain "pubs"....



You are so right!!! The chain "pubs" just don't have any character or local "flavor" you know what I mean? One of my favorite pubs is in St. George, Bermuda. It's called the "White Horse" and it's a nice quiet local pub. The tables are made out of logs that are cut in half lengthwise and then cut out some and old money and other "pirates treasure" is dropped in and covered with a glass top. They must be ten or so feet in length, and the benches are a 3" diameter framework with leather cushions, well worn and very comfortable. Now if they only served Pils!


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 15, 2007)

has anyone ever seen or heard of bomber beer? it came in a can with aircraft profiles and nose art on them.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 15, 2007)

No, but I've had plenty of Bombardier before, and Lancaster Bomber- both very nice ales


----------



## Pisis (Jun 16, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Good beer or (censored) beer.... You can't beat those small old pubs. I hate those big chain "pubs"....


Very true man. Very true.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

cougar32d said:


> has anyone ever seen or heard of bomber beer? it came in a can with aircraft profiles and nose art on them.



Yeah I have 2 cans. One with a B-29 and one with a B-17 on it.


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 16, 2007)

adler, could you tell me where you got the "bomber" beer i've been looking for some for years.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

I bought mine in the PX at a US military post in Germany back in the late 90s. I dont know where you can get it now. I can take pics of my cans if you want. I never opened mine and drank them.


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks that would be cool.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

Okay will post them tomorrow. I need to get to bed, I am tired.


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks...........g'night


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey Der Crewchief!! My boss just returned from Germany and Austria and he definitely approves of Pils. He said he was pleasantly surprised by the quality and taste. Another convert!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's a question for the UK people.... How many of you remember the Tennents cans with pinups on them??

I don't know if they were sold outside the country, if they were how many of you remember them?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2007)

I remember them (sort of) although I haven't seen them for years and I never drink it because it is foul beer imho...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't drink Tennents either mate.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 18, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> Hey Der Crewchief!! My boss just returned from Germany and Austria and he definitely approves of Pils. He said he was pleasantly surprised by the quality and taste. Another convert!!!



Did he try any of the good Bavarian Weizen Biers? They are amazing as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay couger here is the pics, sorry about the quality for some reason I could not get any better ones. The beer was brewed Egel-Brauerei Schwabisch Gmund, Germany.

I never drank mine though and they are still full. One of the cans is B-17 Fast Woman and the other is B-29 Night Mission.


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks adler, great pics those could make it easier to find them if i print the pics and take them to some of the local liquor stores.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks Adler.....now you've made me thirsty!


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jun 20, 2007)

Unfortunately, none of my "favorite" beers are on that list; they are (in order of preference):

1. Sierra Pacific Pale Ale (locally brewed bottled!)
2. Carlsberg
3. Moosehead (go, Canada!)
4. Heineken

However, one of my co-workers spent his childhood in Deutschland, and to this day he still says the only "real" beer is German beer!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2007)

cougar32d said:


> thanks adler, great pics those could make it easier to find them if i print the pics and take them to some of the local liquor stores.



Someone is selling some on Ebay:

eBay - bombers pin up beer items on eBay.com


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2007)

SoD Stitch said:


> However, one of my co-workers spent his childhood in Deutschland, and to this day he still says the only "real" beer is German beer!



He is partially correct. German beer along with Czech, Belgian, Irish, and British beers are the only real beers.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 20, 2007)

My more preffered type of beer is Lager, but I do enjoy a good Ale now and then


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 21, 2007)

102first_hussars said:


> My more preffered type of beer is Lager, but I do enjoy a good Ale now and then



LaBatts or Molsens?


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Did he try any of the good Bavarian Weizen Biers? They are amazing as well.



Not sure but I'll have an answer tomorrow


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 21, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> LaBatts or Molsens?




Molsens and labbat are both good, but i like the stronger stuff like Kokanee and moosehead


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2007)

We Swedes have a few good beers too. Micro breweries is popping up here and there and a few bars even have their own....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 28, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Okay couger here is the pics, sorry about the quality for some reason I could not get any better ones. The beer was brewed Egel-Brauerei Schwabisch Gmund, Germany.
> 
> I never drank mine though and they are still full. One of the cans is B-17 Fast Woman and the other is B-29 Night Mission.


Kinda ironical that they brew beer tins with American WWII bombers on them...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2007)

It is kind of ironic aint it.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 28, 2007)

SoD Stitch said:


> I even liked the american Budweizer better than Heineken Export



You must be kidding right? I am not a big Heineken fan but even the export has better flavor than Budweizer.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 30, 2007)

Budweiser is like cheap indian beer


----------



## Marcel (Jul 1, 2007)

Marcel said:


> You must be kidding right? I am not a big Heineken fan but even the export has better flavor than Budweizer.



Ah, thank you Adler for editing my posts


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2007)

OOOOps man I am sorry about that. I did not mean to edit your post! I meant to hit the quote button and hit the edit button and just did not realize it. Sorry again!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 2, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> OOOOps man I am sorry about that. I did not mean to edit your post! I meant to hit the quote button and hit the edit button and just did not realize it. Sorry again!



 I thought you just wanted to let me say I like Heineken better than Budweizer :Lol:


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't drink... But I like Whiskey... And Sam Adams. Had a couple of shots of whiskey, Tried some Sam Adams. I don't like the taste of beer, but for whatever reason I liked the whiskey.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2007)

Whiskey is good stuff but only real whiskey. It has to come from Scotland or Ireland.


----------



## T4.H (Jul 6, 2007)

OK, I'm a German... 

You can't say "beer". What sorts of beer? From barrel or bottle? Big difference.

Pils
Export
Bock
Lager
Alt
Koelsch
Starkbier
Hefe 
Kristall
Dunkel
or other, ungrouped??????

Pils: Jever (sometimes also Becks), Flensburger and Barre Bräu, I also like less or more all tested czech beer sorts. Budweiser/Budvar is not the best one.
Export: I don't like Export, my father likes it.
Bock: Einbecker Mai Ur-Bock
Lager: no!
Alt: Dibels and Schloesser, I prefer Diebels.
Kölsch: no!
Starkbier: Kloster Andechs Dunkel!!!!!!!!
Hefe: Fransziskaner Dunkel, also Weihenstefan and Schneider
Kristall: Franziskaner, I prefer Hefe
Dunkel: Kilkenny
Other: Eibauer! (Barrel)

Scotch: I prefer single malt Highlander, Cragganmore, also Glenlivet.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 6, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Whiskey is good stuff but only real whiskey. It has to come from Scotland or Ireland.


Whats the matter with rye


----------



## T4.H (Jul 6, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Whiskey is good stuff but only real whiskey. It has to come from Scotland or Ireland.



If it comes from Scotland, it's Whisky and not *Whiskey*!!!

Which one do you prefer? Single malt? (I hope not the cheap blended stuff).
Highland, Lowland, Midland, Isleland, Irish?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2007)

T4.H said:


> If it comes from Scotland, it's Whisky and not *Whiskey*!!!



Excuse me I did not know that it would be the end of the world if I did not spell it correct. I will be sure to make sure you know of any typos that you may make...



T4.H said:


> Which one do you prefer? Single malt? (I hope not the cheap blended stuff).
> Highland, Lowland, Midland, Isleland, Irish?



I prefer a good Single Malt however my favorite Whisky is a blended whisky and believe me it is not cheap, I still have the same bottle from several years ago. It is a 60 year old Johnnie Walker Blue Label and has a very smooth smokey taste to it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> Whats the matter with rye



Dont like it...

Oh and here are some pics from the fest yesterday.

Sorry about my shitty ass facial expression. I was trying to keep a manly beer drinking face and my wife tickled me so it looks all screwed up.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2007)

At The Phoneix international airport, I went to a bar there that had some Gorden Biersch "Marzbock".

Great beer!


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 13, 2007)

My daughter (age 2 1/2) shamed and humiliated me just now.

Daughter: "Is that daddy's beer" (pointing to my can of Budweiser)

Syscom3: "Yes it is"

Daughter: "Daddy's beer is yucky!"

Daughter: (runs through house to her bedroom where my wife is and yells) "MOMMY...... DADDY'S BEER IS YUCKY!!!"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 14, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> My daughter (age 2 1/2) shamed and humiliated me just now.
> 
> Daughter: "Is that daddy's beer" (pointing to my can of Budweiser)
> 
> ...







The girl must take after her mom!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The girl must take after her mom!



And the rest of the knowledgeable beer drinking world...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> My daughter (age 2 1/2) shamed and humiliated me just now.
> 
> Daughter: "Is that daddy's beer" (pointing to my can of Budweiser)
> 
> ...



Good girl!


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 14, 2007)

I suspect she takes after the maternal side of the family.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2007)

Extra Cold Guinness! I've had a "few" tonight plus "some" whisky, and I would have bought you all a good single malt whisky had you been at my local pick up joint....with your favorite beer....

As if you haven't guessed I'm slightly drunk, so before I write something stupid I bid you all with family and friends Good Night, Sleep Well and Sweet Dreams..... 

To all the that runs this place I'm sorry. \you do and excellent work, my hat s off t you!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 15, 2007)

sys said:


> At The Phoneix international airport, I went to a bar there that had some Gorden Biersch "Marzbock".
> 
> Great beer!


Dont worry sys, we'll get u into the civilized beer drinking world soon enough, but that is a good start....


> Daughter: "Is that daddy's beer" (pointing to my can of Budweiser)
> 
> Syscom3: "Yes it is"
> 
> Daughter: "Daddy's beer is yucky!"


Proof positive that genetic mixing can bring about a higher intelligence than the one whose sperm made her...


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 15, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> ....
> Proff positive that genetic mixing can bring about a higher intelligence than the one whose sperm made her...



That hurts!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice Les...


----------



## lucanus (Aug 18, 2007)

This is too easy...it is the cold one you have in your hand!


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 20, 2007)

lucanus said:


> This is too easy...it is the cold one you have in your hand!



Well said, luc, and welcome to the beer thread!

Speaking of the beer in my hand (pauses to take a sip) . . . my children (all three of them) think Daddy's beer is yucky, too. That's good; more for me!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2007)

I am drinking a nice Hauff Pils at the moment. Very nice and refreshing. Great flavor.


----------



## Erich (Aug 21, 2007)

drinking an Erdinger, though I would rather have an Ayinger or a Weihenstephaner personally


----------



## Marcel (Aug 21, 2007)

Drinking a Gulpener KorenWolf, dutch white beer from Limburg. Quite good for a white beer.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 21, 2007)

I bought a case of that Gorden Biersch "Marzbock".


----------



## ccheese (Aug 21, 2007)

I am no longer a drinker of beer or any other spirits. But I do remember the
beer we use to get in Nam...... God it was awful, but it was all we could
get..... San Miguel ! Guaranteed to be aged at least 12 hours. It was
GREAT.... for cleaning stopped up drains, or removing rust from anything
made of metal. We drank it out of sheer boredom or because it was all
there was. When the Navy ships came in we'd get stateside beer, mostly
Blue Ribbon (PBR ?). Compared to San Miguel...... it was wonderful !

As an aside, there was a Cuban beer I remember from GTMO and Havana.
Hatuey was it's name and it had a pictue of a one eyed indian on the label.
After about five beers, the indian had two eyes !

Oh.... I voted for German beer. I do remember Lowenbrau !!!

Charles


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 25, 2007)

Kronenbourg


----------



## lucanus (Aug 25, 2007)

Well aside from the cold one in my hand....When I can get
it Holstein, friend of my lil brother family used to own the 
brewery in Germany, And for summer jobs those two went
over and were tasters.....But years later, I was in the land of
Roos and those dropdead gourgeous Aussie women and the pub
I was in didn't have a beer I recognized, so being a polite Texan
I asked the barman what he recommended...wait for it...'Well
Yank we drink Fosters' and he handed me this liter oil can of Fosters.
I tried to point out to this gent that us southern boys, don't like
bein called Yank - About this time, I am catchin a pretty good buzz,
so I gave up and just watched the Babes down on the shore! When
I finally made it home, I had to special order the stuff for a couple of
years...but it can be found pretty widely now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2007)

Thats funny that he offered you a Fosters because most Aussies that I know and I believe all the Aussies on this site will tell you that Fosters is not the preffered Aussie Beer.


----------



## lucanus (Aug 27, 2007)

You could be right about that, but then I wanted a cold one and I guess 
that was one he couldn't get rid of... At that time, I was 19 and in a very sstrange place.
Think of the confusion I would have cause if I asked for
a DP ( remember this is the mid-70s) - My brother who I mentioned previously
was selling DPs to the Germans for mucho $$$....
When I left Texas, you couldn't get COORS south of Dallas...so we used to
load my Vega station wagon to the brim with cases of COORS and sell em to
the frat clowns in Austin for double the price. One day we got stopped by
the State Troopers and they pointed out that with a load like ours - 
we could be charged with bootleggin...  Officer Fuzz told us to
load all the excess into his cruiser and we would call it even....
Being from a long line of Lawmen, I pointed out that if he was confiscating
the contraband, he was obliged to pour it out in our presence....
Long story short he tore up the ticket and we split the load....
We still made a killin and he probably did too...


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 27, 2007)

German beer...there is no doubt about that....


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 31, 2007)

Sad to see him go. He loved his work!

Beer critic Michael Jackson dies - Yahoo! News

LONDON - Michael Jackson, a leading world beer critic who praised the brews of Belgium and acknowledged he would never be as famous as "that Michael Jackson," has died. He was 65. 

Jackson, known as "the beer hunter," died Thursday of a heart attack at his home in west London. His body was found by his house cleaner, Paddy Gunningham, his long-term partner, said Friday.

She said he had kept writing and traveling, despite suffering from Parkinson's disease, and that he planned to write a book about the ailment.

"He was simply the best beer writer we've ever known," said Tim Hampson, chairman of the British Guild of Beer Writers. "He told wonderful stories about beer, breweries and far away places. He told the story of beer through people, and he was humorous and erudite at the same time," Hampson told The Associated Press.

Jackson especially loved Belgian brews. His books "The Great Beers of Belgium" and "World Guide to Beer" introduced them to many export markets, including the United States.

By identifying beers by their flavors and styles, and by pairing them with particular foods and dishes, Jackson helped give birth to a renaissance of interest in beer and breweries worldwide that began in the 1970s, including the North American microbrewery movement.

His TV documentary series, "The Beer Hunter" — which popularized his nickname — was filmed around the world and shown in 15 countries.

He worked as a beer critic for more than 30 years, writing in newspapers and gastronomic magazines, holding seminars and giving speeches, appearing on U.S. talk shows and writing books about beer and whiskeys published in 18 languages.

Jackson knew he would never be as famous as Michael Jackson the rock star, and that was reflected on the beer critic's Web site. "Hello, my name is Michael Jackson. No, not that Michael Jackson, but I am on a world tour. My tour is in pursuit of exceptional beer. That's why they call me the Beer Hunter," it says.


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 31, 2007)

RIP Mr Jackson.
On another note, I had a bottle of Askell's Moonlight last night and it was very nice (the fact it has a Lizzie on the label is beside the point  ).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2007)

Well here some pics from last night.

Went to the big Nurnberg Fest last night. Hung out in the Rock tent though instead of the traditional German Beer Tents. It was just as large as the traditional ones but they played music like AC/DC, Iron Maiden and Metallica and so forth instad of German Drinking Songs. It was a change of pace I guess and the band was really good for the atmosphere.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 3, 2007)

Man I really love those german pints


----------



## mkloby (Sep 3, 2007)

Adler - that looks like it was a damn good time... I'm jealous. we don't get out much at all anymore.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes it was a great time. Me and my wife went with several of our friends. First we walked around and ate some good food and rode a few rides and then we went and spent about 4 to 5 hours in the tent talking and singing and ofcourse drinking the good German beer.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 3, 2007)

I went to my cities annual "International Food Fair".

There was a German food tent, complete with a German band, playing traditional polka's and German and Austrian drinking songs.

And Adler..... I passed by the Budweiser "taps" and drank only the "Octoberfest" ale brewed up by a contract brewer (to German beer standards of course).

That beer tasted good in the 110F heat!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> I went to my cities annual "International Food Fair".
> 
> There was a German food tent, complete with a German band, playing traditional polka's and German and Austrian drinking songs.
> 
> ...



You are slowly but surely learning my friend.


----------



## Erich (Sep 4, 2007)

ya know Chris getting back to the Nürnberg table stompin pics............some should not be seen on tables. this is for quite buxum bikini clad Frauleins


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2007)

There you are correct my friend.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 5, 2007)

I just cant understand why so many people chose German Beer. It is probably because the Czech Rep. is small and less-known than Germany. With all the respect I have to German bier, especially Hefewieße, Czech is absolutely the best in the world.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2007)

I disagree with you.

I am not saying that Czech beer is bad though. I think it ranks up there with German beer.

Infact I will not try and say which country is actually better because both countries litterally have thousands of different kinds of beer. Some are great and some are not so great and some are even terrible. There are going to be terrible beers in the thousands that the Germans and Czech make. 

For instance I hate the German beer Jever. It it is terrible!

*Overall I would say the Germans and Czech make the best beer in the world period.*


----------



## mkloby (Sep 6, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> *Overall I would say the Germans and Czech make the best beer in the world period.*



Such foolishness! Irish, English, and Belgian ales are so clearly superior to German urine-water 

It's just so subjective.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Such foolishness! Irish, English, and Belgian ales are so clearly superior to German urine-water
> 
> It's just so subjective.



Well, maybe not the English or Irish, but I definately agree on the belgian ones.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Such foolishness! Irish, English, and Belgian ales are so clearly superior to German urine-water
> 
> It's just so subjective.



You must be thinking about American Piss Water.


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2007)

My vote would definitely be Shiner Bock..with Pete's Strawberry Blonde coming in as a tight 2nd...


----------



## mkloby (Sep 11, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> My vote would definitely be Shiner Bock..with Pete's Strawberry Blonde coming in as a tight 2nd...



We used to fly right by Shiner's brewery when I was in Corpus Christi... used to always make me think of beer while I was flying....


----------



## Pisis (Sep 12, 2007)

Actually, I think the disadvantage of the Czech beers is that it is rare known (compared to German beer). I personally doubt that half of the world population knows what does the word "Czech" (often mispelling it to "Checz", "Check", etc.) mean... And there you go.

But I generally agree that many of those German beers are great. Though, in the CZ, almost every hilly-billy village with a tiny population has its own brewery (usually since 13th-14th history) and actually I have never disliked the tase of any Czech beer.


----------



## seesul (Sep 12, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well we seem to be having this ever ongoing debate with the very confused people who think that Budweiser is the best beer since bread and butter.  They are obviously:
> 
> *a.* Have not taste for beer.
> *b.* Never have had a "real" beer.
> ...



Hallo Chris,

some day, before you leave Germany, you should visit me here in Czech Republic and I´ll try to do my best in order to change your opinion on beer 
My 83 years old friend from NJ (WW2 vet) doesn´t drink anything else than Pilsener Urquell since our last year visit in USA. I´ll try to find some pictures of him with Czech beers and put them to this thread later.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 12, 2007)

Pisis said:


> But I generally agree that many of those German beers are great. Though, in the CZ, almost every hilly-billy village with a tiny population has its own brewery (usually since 13th-14th history) and actually I have never disliked the tase of any Czech beer.



Same in Germany. Every town has its own brewery and there are litterally thousands of different kinds of beer. My favorite is actually from the little town that I live in and they have been brewing the same beers since the 14th century as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 12, 2007)

seesul said:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> some day, before you leave Germany, you should visit me here in Czech Republic and I´ll try to do my best in order to change your opinion on beer
> My 83 years old friend from NJ (WW2 vet) doesn´t drink anything else than Pilsener Urquell since our last year visit in USA. I´ll try to find some pictures of him with Czech beers and put them to this thread later.



Dont take me wrong. I love Czech Beers as well and think they are just as good as German beer. Pilsener Urquell is a great beer as well. Everytime I have been to Czech I have drank nothing but good beers as well. 

Like I said I rank German and Czech Beers up there at about the same as each other.


----------



## seesul (Sep 12, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Dont take me wrong. I love Czech Beers as well and think they are just as good as German beer. Pilsener Urquell is a great beer as well. Everytime I have been to Czech I have drank nothing but good beers as well.
> 
> Like I said I rank German and Czech Beers up there at about the same as each other.



Chris,

I didn´t get you wrong. I absolutely agree. In 1998 I spent 6 months in Germany and didn´t drink water at all . They really have good beers as well and my favourite one was Warsteiner.
I´ve attached a picture, that was taken last year in New Jersey few hours before we left USA. More about that man on the picture in my siggy...He´s that one that met Willi Reschke 2 weeks ago...
I only regret that we have taken a picture with only one garbage can as there was one more. Both of them full of Pilsener bottles...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 12, 2007)

Pilsner Urquel is a good beer to drink that many beers of.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, we forgot to put that one on poll, Pilsner Urquel. I really loved that when I was in Prague


----------



## drgondog (Sep 12, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well we seem to be having this ever ongoing debate with the very confused people who think that Budweiser is the best beer since bread and butter.  They are obviously:
> 
> *a.* Have not taste for beer.
> *b.* Never have had a "real" beer.
> ...



Generically German brew- dark. I think the name of the beer I liked best of all was something like Celebrator.. way too many in Bavaria..then San Miguel Dark from Phillipines.. Guiness is another I have acuired a flavor for.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice picture seesul. Another fine NJ lad. I'm really digging the powerwheels type tricycle behind the rake, too.

I hope when I'm older and retired I can still put away beer like that.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2007)

That's a FUNNY picture. He looks happy like a baby!


----------



## seesul (Sep 14, 2007)

Pisis said:


> That's a FUNNY picture. He looks happy like a baby!




Yeah, because he drunk a Czech Beer
Sometimes I look like him too...but my wife can´t understand it


----------



## seesul (Sep 14, 2007)

...another picture of Joe with...yeah, with Pilsner Urquell, what else...


----------



## seesul (Sep 14, 2007)

...no more American Bud please


----------



## seesul (Sep 14, 2007)

...that´s Joe at the grave of the crewmembers from his plane, that paid the ultimate price... also thanks to them we can have so much fun today...


----------



## seesul (Sep 14, 2007)

...here with Czech president...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## timshatz (Sep 14, 2007)

Is the Prez the one with the wig? Like the look, just come from the Parliament? That why she's wearing the wig?


----------



## seesul (Sep 16, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Is the Prez the one with the wig? Like the look, just come from the Parliament? That why she's wearing the wig?



 with or without wig, I don´t wanna comment it. He´s a president of Czech Republic but not mine... I hope the future will show him in real light... But anyway, that women with wig is a wife of our Prez...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2007)

By the way I am still try to figure out how Budweiser (American Budweiser that is) has gotten 5 votes.


----------



## AVRoe (Dec 30, 2007)

The best beer is Kloster Andechs, brewed since 1455 in a monastery near Herrsching(where i live) near münchen.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 30, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> By the way I am still try to figure out how Budweiser (American Budweiser that is) has gotten 5 votes.



Five worldly and smart people!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2007)

Bullsh!t sys, u figured out a way to vote 5 times... We all know it, we just cant prove it, but we know it was u....


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 30, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Bullsh!t sys, u figured out a way to vote 5 times... We all know it, we just cant prove it, but we know it was u....



One thing Id never do is vote more than once.

Why get bounced out of this forum for such a trivial thing?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2007)

System Error....that's my suggestion Les. Or, people have been voting for Budweiser thinking it's the REAL Czech beer....not the "other" one.


----------



## trecker (Dec 30, 2007)

Good Evening Comrades!

In Germany we like to drink a god german beer like "Krombacher", "Hasseröder", "Freiberger", "Radeberger", ..... and so on but every good german drink to a special event a good czech beer like "Pilsner", "Budweiser", "Staropramen" and so on.
But the Hammer is a beer from a little private browery. For instance the "Brauhaus Lüddecke" in Quedlinburg (one of the germanst towns). Here can you drink "Puparschknall" ("Fart-arse-bang").
My personally lovest beer are "Hasseröder Export", "Lübzer Urkraft", "Freiberger" and a lot of Hefeweizen.

Horrido
Trecker


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2007)

Getting thirsty here!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 30, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> System Error....that's my suggestion Les. Or, people have been voting for Budweiser thinking it's the REAL Czech beer....not the "other" one.



They vote for Budweiser knowing its a best beer in the world.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> They vote for Budweiser knowing its a best beer in the world.



Just for saying something as ignorant as that will get you banned from the forum...

Right now I am enjoying a good Lichtenauer Hauff Urhell. MMMM it is good. The thing I like about it is that is a light beer but it has a great flavor.


----------



## trecker (Dec 30, 2007)

Hallo Adler!

Wo kriegt man in Ami-Land deutsches Bier?
Das Etikett sieht gut aus!

Horrido
Trecker


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2007)

Ich bin nicht in Amerika. Ich wohne in Lichtenau, 30km von Nurnberg in Bayern.

Deutsches Bier kann man bekommen in Amerika. Es ist nur teuer.

Back to English for the non German speakers....

This beer is brewed in my town Lichtenau in the Hauff Brewery. The Hauff Brewery has been brewing since 1489.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2007)

Light beer, is that the same as alcohol free beer or just a lower percentage of alcohol???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Light beer, is that the same as alcohol free beer or just a lower percentage of alcohol???



It is not as heavy on the stomach. 

It also has a lower percentage of alcohol when compared to most German beers and even compared to the other beers brewed by the Hauff Brewary in Lichtenau. This beer only has 4.7% where as the average from Lichtenau is between 5.5% and 6%.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2008)

Well here is another nice beer that I am drinking at the moment. 

*Schwaben Brau Das Helle*

It is also a light beer (I am drinking light beer since I started working out every day ) with a slight bitter and very rich flavor that also leaves no sour aftertaste in your mouth. 5.0 % alc. 

I enjoy it, it is not bad.


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is the beer i´m drinking,brewed since 1455 5,5%
View attachment 53639


----------



## Scrapyard Ape (Jan 13, 2008)

Hmmm. Lot's of excellent brews to be sampled in this thread.


I cannot say what is the best beer in the world, but I CAN say what is the worst. Hands down, the worst beer in the world(and in the history of the universe for that matter) was an abomination called "Pride of the South", brewed in Tampa, Florida. The best way to describe the flavor is "ground up Cheerios mixed with nearly flat club soda." The beer gods took pity on mankind and decreed the discontinuation of this awful brew.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2008)

You pretty much described Budweiser there as well.


----------



## Scrapyard Ape (Jan 13, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You pretty much described Budweiser there as well.


Heh heh heh.... You are not even remotely close. Pride of the South MUCH worse than Bud. It is everything that is wrong with Bud, but in spades.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2008)

Scrapyard Ape said:


> Heh heh heh.... You are not even remotely close. Pride of the South MUCH worse than Bud. It is everything that is wrong with Bud, but in spades.





Even though I have never tried it I will rank it as low as Budweiser and Pabst Blue Ribbon then. When I was living in North Carolina that was all everyone drank was Pabst Blue Ribbon and that **** was nasty!


----------



## Scrapyard Ape (Jan 13, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Even though I have never tried it I will rank it as low as Budweiser and Pabst Blue Ribbon then. When I was living in North Carolina that was all everyone drank was Pabst Blue Ribbon and that **** was nasty!


Trust me on this..... rank it lower.


----------



## SeaSkua (Jan 13, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> The funny thing about Fosters is it's probably the most well known Aussie beer in the world, yet nobody and I mean nobody here drinks the sh*t! My favourite beer is XXXX Gold, but from the list it would easily be Kilkenny.



WHAT is the most popular OZ BEER?


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 27, 2008)

oh hell german beer is the best in the world cold or warm , it dont matter, american beer well its ok but it sucks warm , oh did i just tell on my self,i guess i was thristy to drink warm american beer , hey we all have are hang ups , all when i was in crete we drank amstel, it wasnt bad if you washed it down with ouzo, yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david johnson (Jan 27, 2008)

ice cold 'die kirche'.
coors
dark beer


----------



## Heinz (Jan 29, 2008)

SeaSkua said:


> WHAT is the most popular OZ BEER?




It would be a toss up between Victoria Bitter and XXXX gold I imagine.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 30, 2008)

Ah I already voted and now adler has added Belgian beer, I WANTED TO VOTE THAT  Ah well...


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Adler how about adding korean beer? they have good beer. after about 15 of them there not too bad. lol.Anybody here brew there own? I,ve tried it , came out ok, It was strong , very dark but not bad at all.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 30, 2008)

joy17782 said:


> Hey Adler how about adding korean beer? they have good beer. after about 15 of them there not too bad. lol.Anybody here brew there own? I,ve tried it , came out ok, It was strong , very dark but not bad at all.



We did that in my former lab, used a stove from the isotope to grow the yeast in  It was great stuff as long as you wanted to sleep your way home


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 30, 2008)

8) I got mine in a kit, I made about 40 beers and I also made some blackberry wine. I cracked a few bottles cleaning them out.but it was a good exsperment.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2008)

joy17782 said:


> Hey Adler how about adding korean beer? they have good beer. after about 15 of them there not too bad. lol.Anybody here brew there own? I,ve tried it , came out ok, It was strong , very dark but not bad at all.



Think about how you just described it and ask yourself again why it is not in the poll.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 30, 2008)

I've always enjoyed a nice Spaaten anywhere it's available, or when I'm in France a Jeanlain, a "Biere de Garde".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2008)

When you said France I thought you were going to say 1664. When I was in Paris last I had a waiter tell me it was the best beer, so I tried it. I almost through up.

Sorry but the French are not very good beer makers.


----------



## Kurfürst (Jan 30, 2008)

Those who think German beer is top notch probably never tasted Belgian ale... 

Believe me. It`s like waking up and realizing it was not until now that you really realized what beer can be you, and what you can be for beer...

So, anything from a nice Belgian abbey, especially if it combines words like 'Tripel', 'Trappist', 'Carmelite', or just being brutally frank about it and tell you you`re into some serious _Delirium Tremens_..






Belgian beer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 30, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> When you said France I thought you were going to say 1664. When I was in Paris last I had a waiter tell me it was the best beer, so I tried it. I almost through up.
> 
> Sorry but the French are not very good beer makers.




You're making a judgement on one beer!? True, 1664 isn't very good, and Kronenbourg is only slightly better, but every country has it's piss-beer. Granted, the list of French beers isn't nearly as extensive as the ones on French wines and liquors, but they have a few that shouldn't be ignored. Perhaps your knowledge of French beers needs to expand a little, beyond what a waiter in Paris tells you. (take it from me, Parisians are like New Yorker and Londoners - they have no idea there's a world outside the city limits.)

Allow me to recommend some excellent ales, such as the Jenlain I mentioned, and even Pelforth, a dark amber, though a bit bitter. Another very tasty one is Trois Monts. 

Here's a nice little selection. Apart front the Jenlain Blonde and the Dragon Celtic, everything else here is quite good:

French Beer (Ale)


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2008)

Kurfürst said:


> Those who think German beer is top notch probably never tasted Belgian ale...
> 
> Believe me. It`s like waking up and realizing it was not until now that you really realized what beer can be you, and what you can be for beer...
> 
> ...




Couldn't agree more, Kurfurst


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 31, 2008)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> You're making a judgement on one beer!? True, 1664 isn't very good, and Kronenbourg is only slightly better, but every country has it's piss-beer. Granted, the list of French beers isn't nearly as extensive as the ones on French wines and liquors, but they have a few that shouldn't be ignored. Perhaps your knowledge of French beers needs to expand a little, beyond what a waiter in Paris tells you. (take it from me, Parisians are like New Yorker and Londoners - they have no idea there's a world outside the city limits.)
> 
> Allow me to recommend some excellent ales, such as the Jenlain I mentioned, and even Pelforth, a dark amber, though a bit bitter. Another very tasty one is Trois Monts.
> 
> ...



I have tried several French Beers in my many many trips to France (I used to live only 1 hour from the French Border) and I have never found a French Beer that came close to Czech, German or Belgian Beer.

You are correct however that all countries have there piss poor beer as well.


----------



## Red Baroness (Feb 27, 2008)

you b*stards talking about beer..... gggghhhhhhnnnnggh.

 

I prefer German, Paulaner is rather good, but there are some good beers all around the world, you just have to know where they are and be willing to sample.

But Domestic American beers as a general rule are like carbonated horse pee. Blergh. Even a large majority of the microbrews are pretty nasty now over here.

I'm not fond of Beck's though, as German beers go, and prefer the darker beers to the lighter ones. (at least as the cold weather approaches, warm weather calls for a nice, light, ice-cold wheat beer.)


----------



## seesul (Feb 28, 2008)

Red Baroness said:


> But Domestic American beers as a general rule are like carbonated horse pee. Blergh.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2008)

Red Baroness said:


> I'm not fond of Beck's though, as German beers go, and prefer the darker beers to the lighter ones. (at least as the cold weather approaches, warm weather calls for a nice, light, ice-cold wheat beer.)



If you had said you like Becks I would have been worried. It is the German answer to Budweiser.


----------



## Red Baroness (Feb 28, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> If you had said you like Becks I would have been worried. It is the German answer to Budweiser.




  That's what I call it! It is pretty darn nasty. 

My husband drinks Heinekin, (again, yeck.) but he's one of those sissy "pee-colored" beer drinkers.  I always razz him about drinking a real, amber-colored, malty, frothy decent beer. 

Of course, now he just torments me because beer isn't allowed -and the non-alcoholic beers are nothing but a tease. 

Thank GOD I'll be non-pregnant for Bavariafest in August and Oktoberfest in September. Kid's going to get his first taste of the good stuff through me. XD


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

How come I don't see Pabst Blue Ribbon on the list ?

Charles


----------



## DBII (Feb 28, 2008)

We are moving up in the world. Now our beer is horse pee, back in the 80's my German friends call it cow piss 

List of world famous american piss, opps, I mean beer:

[]American Beer

Consume at your own risk.

DBII


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Shmaltz Bewing Company... Never har thier Beer, but I like thier marketing plan. He'Brew Beer is pretty inventive if you ask me.
This is actually a legitimate brewery, I have seen thier beers at a couple stores and will have to pick up a sixer and see if it is any good.

http://www.shmaltz.com/index1.html


----------



## Red Baroness (Feb 28, 2008)

Lemme know if it is. I do like trying domestics. And Saranac has never really failed me in taste for US beers; though the hubby hates it because it's not imported. Saranac Black Forest is a really nice, nearly black, malty beer.


----------



## zerum (Mar 23, 2008)

Today I have tryed some homemade Norvegian beer.............
It tastes like heaven ,but kick you like a mule......
taste verey smoot and soft like appeljuice ,,but it hold 18 %. very dangerous.....   ...


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 23, 2008)

zerum said:


> Today I have tryed some homemade Norvegian beer.............
> It tastes like heaven ,but kick you like a mule......
> taste verey smoot and soft like appeljuice ,,but it hold 18 %. very dangerous.....   ...


Are you Norwegian I spent a month TDY in Stavenger


----------



## Flightcommander (Mar 24, 2008)

You wanna know the best beer in the world??
i'll tell you what beer is the best beer in the whole entire vast world....
...an open one. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2008)

Flightcommander said:


> You wanna know the best beer in the world??
> i'll tell you what beer is the best beer in the whole entire vast world....
> ...an open one. 8)



Not true...

A Budweiser is better left closed.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Mar 24, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Not true...
> 
> A Budweiser is better left closed.



LOL

No kidding . . . . a friend of mine used to live in Germany, and he said they used Budweiser for cleaning things, not drinking. Basically, Budweiser is one (very small) step up from water.


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 28, 2008)

For me the best beer in the world is Portuguese beer!!!


----------



## mkloby (Mar 28, 2008)

Luis Miguel Almeida said:


> For me the best beer in the world is Portuguese beer!!!



What beer exactly is that?

I've said before - I'll take an ice cold Belgian wheat ale over anything. I voted Sam Adams because they have good brews across the whole spectrum of beer from light lager to heavy dark ale...


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 30, 2008)

What beer exactly is that?

the best are Sagres and Super Bock!!!

here is a link:

Sagres beer - Portugal


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 30, 2008)

here is another link:

Evaton, Inc.

Unicer - Super Bock - "The authentic taste from Portugal" 
In June 1977, and after the merger of the 3 main Portuguese beer producers, UNICER (Uniao Cervejeira E.P) was born. The company remained with government capital until June 1990, when all of its capital was privatized. Focused, above all, on the beer market, UNICER has also an important position in the production and distribution of soft drinks and waters. Super Bock beer was first introduced in the Portuguese market in the early 30's. It is the leading beer in the Portuguese market (42% market share/Sept. 1998) and is the only beer to have won 15 consecutive gold medals in the "Monde Selection de la Qualite". Produced with selected and high quality materials, Super Bock is a lager beer inserted into the Bock beer category (very strong beers).


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 5, 2008)

I know it not up there but ive taken a liking to Milers

MGD is good


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 9, 2008)

Best beer I've had to date is a Imperial Stout named Darkness. Brewed by a local brewery names Surly Brewing. Dark Black in color, served cold, but has to warm up a bit before the taste comes alive. Malt, chocholate, coffee, and then a blast of Hops, Hops, and more Hops.
Only available locally, once a year, for a short period of time in the fall. If you're ever in Minneapolis Minnesota near Halloween look them up and see if you can find any in the local pubs (not bottled or canned except for a one day sale right at the brewery).


----------



## mkloby (Apr 10, 2008)

I can tell you what it's not... near beer...


----------



## smg (Apr 10, 2008)

i have to go whit german beer


----------



## JimmywiT (Apr 11, 2008)

On that list I chose Belgian beer, I have been there 3 times and seriously, it is like nectar. 

But i still have to go with good English bitter, London pride, Hobgoblin or Old Speckled Hen are my favourites! I don't really care for most Lagers, too light and gassy.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 24, 2008)

" Whats the best beer ? " 
Got to be Brains SA . Brewed by the Welsh , drunk by the Welsh and sponsers the Welsh rugby team . Couple of pints of that and ya average Taff would take on the Wallabies , All Blacks and Springboks on his own ,  .


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Carlsberg Special Brew--- Its a good Fighting beer with a cheeky little "Nose" some what akin to Vino Collapso Milk of Amnesia.
Also know in Ladies circles as " Chatau Leg Opener".

I belive it was brewed for Churchill , after winning some war or other!!


----------



## JugBR (Jul 1, 2008)

i voted for the germans because they use beer for everything in german also for medicines !

but the best beer in the world for me is the brazilian brahma chopp, frozen at -5°C in a sunny day with a portion of calabreza or a nice barbecue !







saúde chefia !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2008)

Beer is used as medicine here in Germany? Really? I have never used beer as a medicine...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 1, 2008)

If you ask 20 people, "What's the best beer in the world", you'd probably
get nineteen different answers. [Two would say "Bud"]. It's got to be
a personal choice kinda thing. I use to like Lowenbrau and Hinekens...
eons ago, of course.

Charles


----------



## JugBR (Jul 1, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Beer is used as medicine here in Germany? Really? I have never used beer as a medicine...




u have perfect health


----------



## Ramirezzz (Jul 1, 2008)

JugBR said:


> u have perfect health



use vodka instead. As widely accepted we Russians cure almost everything using this magic fluid


----------



## JugBR (Jul 1, 2008)

Ramirezzz said:


> use vodka instead. As widely accepted we Russians cure almost everything using this magic fluid



   good idea !

lula knows that !


----------



## rochie (Jul 2, 2008)

the cold one in my hand right now


----------



## JugBR (Jul 2, 2008)

hehehe wrong topic.... 

anyway, .... bear is cool !


----------



## seesul (Jul 4, 2008)

Budweiser Budvar Dark Lager has been awarded the title “World’s Best Lager“ in a British magazine contest

2.10.2007

Budweiser Budvar Dark Lager’s subtle flavour and quality was appreciated by the panel of this year’s international contest “World Beer Awards” organised by the British specialist magazine “Beers of the World”. A panel of experts evaluated beer samples from a total of 42 beer styles. The contest had three rounds. Budweiser Budvar Dark Lager was awarded the title “World’s Best Lager“ in the category of lagers. 

České Budějovice, 2nd October 2007 – Budweiser Budvar Dark Lager was the winner in one of the most complex beer contests in the world – the “World Beer Awards“ organised by the British beer magazine “Beers of the World”, being awarded the title “World’s Best Lager“.

“We appreciate gaining the ‘World’s Best Lager’ title very much, since beers from all over the world were the competitors. This time, the dark lager was evaluated by experts, but what is important for us is the fact that it has been very successful with our customers and its sales have been increasing,” commented the award winning Budweiser Budvar’s PR manager, Petr Samec. Budweiser Budvar Dark Lager’s sales amounted to almost 20,000 hectolitres in 2006, which meant an annual increase by 56%. 

Almost half of the production was exported to 13 countries. Nearly 2,000 hectolitres of dark lager was sold in Britain in 2006. The dynamic rise of sales continued as well in the first six months of 2007, when the year-to-year increase reached more than 50%.

The beer samples in the “World Beer Awards“ were assessed in three rounds. In the first round, an international panel evaluated hundreds of beer brands. Based on this evaluation, winners were specified in a total of 42 styles in five main categories: lager, ale, stout/porter, wheat beer and special beer. 

The winners of the 42 groups (styles) proceeded to the second round, where they were anonymously judged by the best British brew masters and brewers. They determined 12 winners of the subcategories. Budweiser Budvar Dark Lager thus won e.g. in the subcategory “World’s Best Dark Lager“.

The third and final round meant tasting the winning beers anonymously by a panel, who specified the absolute winners of four main categories: lager, ale, stout/porter, wheat beer. This is where the Budweiser Budvar Dark Lager was awarded the “World’s Best Lager“.

The whole evaluating procedure is quite vast and complicated, particularly due to the extensive range of products in the contest. The panel’s chairman and the well-known British beer expert and publicist Roger Protz comments upon that: “The members of the panel were amazed by the quality and amount of beers in our contest. It was very difficult to determine the winner. I hope that not only the overall winners of our contest but also all the brands involved will gain the deserved attention of consumers and will bring them happiness and pleasure.” 

‘Beers of the World’ Magazine
The British magazine “Beers of the World” is an international beer periodical, which is issued in English and distributed worldwide. It concentrates on beer, its flavours and distinctions, beer brewing and other areas of the brewing industry. More information on the magazine can be found on Beers of the World Home 
Budweiser Budvar - Budweiser Budvar Dark Lager has been awarded the title â€œWorldâ€™s Best Lagerâ€œ in a British magazine contest


----------



## JugBR (Jul 4, 2008)

the real budweiser, not the pissed fake isnt ?


----------



## seesul (Jul 4, 2008)

JugBR said:


> the real budweiser, not the pissed fake isnt ?



Yep...they mention the only real Budweiser, a Czech Budvar, in some countries under the name Czechvar, more at http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/new-beer-me-czechvar-11071.html

*Disputes concerning registered trademarks

The history of disputes regarding the registered trademark of Budweiser Budvar dates back to the beginning of the last century. For decades, the representatives of one of the large american breweries tried to purchase from Budweiser Budvar the rights to its trademarks, first of all only for the territory of the USA. They managed to do this before the start of World War II. with the aim of attaining registered trademarks for Budweiser Budvar in other countries and the representatives of American brewery still continue with their activities today.

Budweiser Budvar has to defend its historical rights to the registered trademarks against legal attacks from the Anheuser-Burch company in more than 40 legal disputes and a further more than 70 administrative proceedings currently before patent offices throughout the world. The majority of legal decisions confirm the rights of Budweiser Budvar to its registered trademarks. Recently, Budweiser Budvar achieved important victories in the legal trademark disputes, for example, in Great Britain, Australia, Japan, South Korea, Greece, Portugal, Denmark, Sweden, Finland and New Zealand. 

*


----------



## JugBR (Jul 4, 2008)

theres no czech budweiser in the markets here in my city, i believe it must being easy to buy in são paulo.

i alredy had tasted the american budweiser and didnt liked that, too weak, no flavor. i hope the original one should be better.

here in southern of brazil, frontier with argentina, theres a large number of german immigrants, they makes some good bier there, one of these is called eisenbahn, its very tasty its a "artesenal bier", in rio de janeiro theres a nice black one, is called xingu. there are some bocks and other kinds, but i like the "blondies" and the "blacks" !

also if comes to brazil, dont forget to taste the chopp !

DerAdler... :

Beer and Your Health


----------



## seesul (Jul 4, 2008)

JugBR said:


> i alredy had tasted the american budweiser and didnt liked that, too weak, no flavor. i hope the original one should be better.


I can bet the Budvar/Czechvar is better, undoubtly...try to get it somewhere, taste it and lemme know...the american Bud makes the name worse ...I tasted one Bud in USA and don´t know why the people buy it. It was my first and last try
Maybe a lot of people buy it as they don´t know anything else and think Bud is good. But if you come from a beer country like me, Germans, Brits or Belgians, you would never drink it...


----------



## Glider (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't drink but my friends who do cannot agree if the the best beer in the world is either:-

a) the one they are drinking or
b) the next one

Any views?


----------



## seesul (Jul 4, 2008)

Check this:
List of countries by beer consumption per capita

This is a list of countries ordered by annual per capita consumption of beer.
Rank Country Consumption[a] (L/yr) US Gallon/yr Keg/yr
1 Czech Republic 156.9 41.5 2.67
2 Ireland 131.1 34.7 2.24
3 Germany 115.8 30.6 1.97
4 Australia 109.9 29.0 1.87
5 Austria 108.3 28.6 1.85
6 United Kingdom 99.0 26.2 1.69
7 Slovenia 93.3[1] 24.7 1.59
8 Belgium 93.0 24.6 1.59
9 Denmark 89.9 23.8 1.53
10 Finland 85.0 22.5 1.45
11 Luxembourg 84.4 22.3 1.44
12 Slovakia 84.1 22.2 1.43
13 Spain 83.8 22.1 1.43
14 nited States 81.6 21.6 1.39
15 Croatia 81.2 21.5 1.38
16 Netherlands 79.0 20.9 1.35
17 New Zealand 77.0 20.4 1.31
18 Iceland 75.99[2] 15.8 1.02
19 ungary 75.3 19.9 1.28
20 Poland 69.1 18.3 1.18
21 Canada 68.3 18.1 1.16
22 Portugal 59.6 15.8 1.02
23 Bulgaria 59.5 15.7 1.01
24 South Africa 59.2 15.6 1.01
25 Russia 58.9 15.6 1.00
26 Venezuela 58.6 15.5 1.00
27 Romania 58.2 15.4 0.99
28 Cyprus 58.1 15.4 0.99
29 Switzerland 57.3 15.1 0.98
30 Gabon 55.8 14.7 0.95
31 orway 55.5 14.7 0.95
32 Mexico 51.8 13.7 0.88
33 Sweden 51.5 13.6 0.88
34 Japan 51.3 13.6 0.87
35 Brazil 47.6 12.6 0.81
36 South Korea 38.5 10.2 0.66
37 Colombia 36.8 9.7 0.63
38 France 33.7[3] 8.9 0.57

List of countries by beer consumption per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My wife says my country is first because of me 
Hope Adler will improve Germany´s rank with his BBQ this weekend 
But I´ll do my best as well


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2008)

I can believe it Budvar is a great beer. Sure as hell better than the piss that Budweiser makes.


----------



## JugBR (Jul 4, 2008)

seesul said:


> Check this:
> List of countries by beer consumption per capita
> 
> This is a list of countries ordered by annual per capita consumption of beer.
> ...





if you invert the table we are the 4° just losing for s. koreia, colombia and france !


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 5, 2008)

All this beer talk is making me long for the days when Canadian beer was 8% and Calgary Stock Ale was 10%. Give me a Pilsner any time.


----------



## ron142 (Jul 16, 2008)

Belgium brew the best beer in the world. My favorite is the ABBEY ALE--KAPITTEL ABT !!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2008)

ron142 said:


> Belgium brew the best beer in the world. My favorite is the ABBEY ALE--KAPITTEL ABT !!



And for some reason you feel the need to have 3 or 4 different logins?

You want to explain yourself?


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm afraid I am not enough of a authority to post a educated opinion. I'll have to do some more research. If anyone would like to provide me with a few examples of the beers on this poll, I'll be happy to submit my opinion after some careful and extensive research! Bottoms up for education!


----------



## Danielmellbin (Jul 21, 2008)

Where is Carlsberg?!?!?!  (and thats not me being Danish - it is one of the largest beer companies in the world)

Of the options given I would say Dutch - with Heineken leading the way. Very good for easy drinking. With a subtle and good taste of "real" beer.

Outside the options my choice is Tuborg (Carlsberg sub product)

Do you good people know what Budweiser has in common with sex in a Canoo?

(Answer: Its ****ing close to water  )


----------



## seesul (Jul 23, 2008)

Bought a Spitfire beer in Duxford.
Haven´t tasted it as it is on display in our kitchen but it looks damn good!


----------



## Freebird (Jul 23, 2008)

Glider said:


> I don't drink but my friends who do cannot agree if the the best beer in the world is either:-
> 
> a) the one they are drinking or
> b) the next one
> ...



And both would have to be completely sampled to accurately judge!  


Recent reports mention that instead of just drinking beer, many of the younger crowd going to parties prefer a cider made by Dicken's.


I think I might try it myself...


----------



## Techos (Jul 25, 2008)

Any German "Weissbier" (white bier) will be OK , especially those made in
Munich,Kapuziener is great to .


----------



## seesul (Jul 25, 2008)

Techos said:


> Any German "Weissbier" (white bier) will be OK , especially those made in
> Munich,Kapuziener is great to .


But after drinking it out you should be alone for a while


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2008)

seesul said:


> But after drinking it out you should be alone for a while



Only when you eat radishes while drinking them.


----------



## Techos (Jul 26, 2008)

seesul said:


> But after drinking it out you should be alone for a while





We a have a very powerfull weapon fo that around here, it's called
"Mogettes", it's a white bean, and it's very good on a toasted country bread
slice with salted butter !


----------



## Redbeard (Oct 2, 2008)

don't be ashamed, can you guess what I drink?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2008)

Redbeard said:


> don't be ashamed, can you guess what I drink?



I am sorry. You must feel very deprived.


----------



## Redbeard (Oct 2, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> My daughter (age 2 1/2) shamed and humiliated me just now.
> 
> Daughter: "Is that daddy's beer" (pointing to my can of Budweiser)
> 
> ...



sorry, this is what I was responding to............my bad


----------



## seesul (Oct 2, 2008)

Redbeard said:


> don't be ashamed, can you guess what I drink?
> 
> 
> View attachment 72354



Hi Redbeard,

you should change your camo  
The company - Budweiser Budvar


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2008)

seesul said:


> Hi Redbeard,
> 
> you should change your camo
> The company - Budweiser Budvar



The real and only good Budweiser!


----------



## Redbeard (Oct 2, 2008)

not realy, I try many different beers when I can. One type that I truely like is a, sorry for the spelling, a Heff, I know there is more to the name but I don't know how to spell it. I't an unfiltered beer and quite tasty.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah but Budweiser is crap. Besides how can you disgrace the Bf 109 by putting a Budweiser logo on it?


----------



## seesul (Oct 2, 2008)

Techos said:


> We a have a very powerfull weapon fo that around here, it's called
> "Mogettes", it's a white bean, and it's very good on a toasted country bread
> slice with salted butter !



Man, I can imagine the result - in combination with the white beer I´d call it Sturmbock8)


----------



## Redbeard (Oct 2, 2008)

I couldn't do that, if anything, I'm loyal...hehehe


----------



## Redbeard (Oct 2, 2008)

It's not just the beer company it's the number and the man for who it represents.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 2, 2008)

LMAO RB...while Dale Jr. is a great driver and all, it *does say* Budweiser on it! But hey...at least it's not Bud Light!

Just for the record, a few years back, I made a number of NASCAR IL-2 skins for some friends...these included Dale Earnhart Jr., Kasey Kahn (for my friend's daughter...seriously), Jeff Gordon and Richard Petty...so I'll take the heat for anyone's ire at seeing a NASCAR skin on a Bf109G2. 

As far as the beer goes, I'm sure a few folks will certainly disagree with my favs, but the beers I enjoy most often are Steinlager and Bohemia, though when I can get it, I go for Dortmunder Union dark!

And once upon a time, I could get Leopard, but since moving to Northern California 18 years ago, it's been impossible to find


----------



## seesul (Oct 3, 2008)

how much is bohemia there?


----------



## seesul (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmmmm....never heard about Bohemia beer before...this is what I´ve found:

Mexican Breweries History: Bohemia - Produced by Cerveceria Cuauhtemoc Moctezuma

Bohemia Beer was originally launched into the market at the turn of the 20th century. Bohemia Beer is a premium lager with a reputation for quality.
The name Bohemia comes from the Czech Eastern Bohemia region. The Czech Emperor in Vienna sent a Czech brewmaster to Mexico to teach the Mexicans how to brew beer. 

That makes a sence why Bohemia is a good beer...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2008)

seesul, Bohemia is a little under $2 (US) a bottle here.

The majority of locals consider Corona to be the better of the Mexican beers, and I have to disagree! If you get the opportunity, try a Bohemia (or two, or three), it won't disappoint.  

The beers I mentioned earlier come from the following countries:

Steinlager - New Zealand
Leopard Lager - New Zealand
Bohemia Cervesa - Mexico
Dortmunder Union - Germany


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2008)

GrauGeist said:


> seesul, Bohemia is a little under $2 (US) a bottle here.
> 
> The majority of locals consider Corona to be the better of the Mexican beers, and I have to disagree! If you get the opportunity, try a Bohemia (or two, or three), it won't disappoint.
> 
> ...



The Dortmunder Union that you get in the US, is not the real Dortmunder Union. The brewerey went under in 1994 and several breweries in Denmark, Canada, and the US (Dortmuder Export) sell the beer. In comparison it tastes like crap now, nothing like what it used to taste like.

There are much better beers here in Germany than the Dortmunder beers (even though it was a good beer).


----------



## seesul (Oct 3, 2008)

GrauGeist said:


> seesul, Bohemia is a little under $2 (US) a bottle here.
> 
> The majority of locals consider Corona to be the better of the Mexican beers, and I have to disagree! If you get the opportunity, try a Bohemia (or two, or three), it won't disappoint.
> 
> ...



Once, when I get old and my son will be able to pay that trip to Mexico for me, I´ll taste Bohemia there My son is 5 now...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The Dortmunder Union that you get in the US, is not the real Dortmunder Union. The brewerey went under in 1994 and several breweries in Denmark, Canada, and the US (Dortmuder Export) sell the beer. In comparison it tastes like crap now, nothing like what it used to taste like.
> 
> There are much better beers here in Germany than the Dortmunder beers (even though it was a good beer).




Well, that explains a few things!

It doesn't taste like I remembered, and I thought it was just me or something...

I really wish I could get over to Germany for a number of reasons, but beer tasting would rank among the top of list of things to do while there!

I have enjoyed Spaten, though it too is hard to get up here...

And seesul, I wonder how difficult it would be to get some Bohemia over to you...hmmm....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 3, 2008)

Corona is pretty tastless, Bohemia is a far better beer IMHO. In addition if you have to put a lime in your Beer there is something inherently wrong
I'm on a Hop kick latey, the more hops in a beer the more I like it. It is an aquired taste though is highly hopped beers are a bit bitter.


----------



## runningdog (Oct 3, 2008)

I've managed to miss this thread. Beer? Apart from Budvar, there isn't a real beer in the list, and believe you me, I drink a lot of it, real ale that is...........


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 3, 2008)

How about a pint of Belhaven Wee Heavy Scots Ale then? Old Speckled Hen perhaps? Or maybe even a Mackeson's XXX.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2008)

runningdog said:


> I've managed to miss this thread. Beer? Apart from Budvar, there isn't a real beer in the list, and believe you me, I drink a lot of it, real ale that is...........



Budvar is one of the best beers out there, but there are also 100s if not 1000s of great beers that come out of the Czech and Germany.


----------



## runningdog (Oct 4, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> How about a pint of Belhaven Wee Heavy Scots Ale then? Old Speckled Hen perhaps? Or maybe even a Mackeson's XXX.


I'll give you the Bellhaven, although I'm not sure if it's still brewed. I warn you, don't get me started on beer. Right at the moment I'm just finishing a pint of Sheheard Neames' Bishops Tipple. Last one last night was a Morlands Old Crafty Hen. They've spoilt Old Speckled Hen, it's a shadow of it's former self.........


----------



## runningdog (Oct 4, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Budvar is one of the best beers out there, but there are also 100s if not 1000s of great beers that come out of the Czech and Germany.


I love the stuff, I'm a dark beer fan. Staropramen's pretty good too, but I never see their Dark nowadays. 
Incidentally, I love their long, tall, lager glass. It's a lousy beer glass but makes a great flower vase...........


----------



## muller (Oct 4, 2008)

Guinness, it's good for you! The only beer i'll drink. 1st brewed in my home town (Leixlip) in 1755 before the famous brewery was opened in Dublin four years later. Diagio who own Guinness now are closing the brewery in Dublin and building a new one in Leixlip, it will open in 2013, so Guinness is coming back home


----------



## trackend (Oct 4, 2008)

Greene King Abbot Ale mixed with a bottle of Old Bob brown ale 
is my favourite (when you can get hold of Old Bob) but I used to drink Manns Brown and Mild (the original boilermaker ) but after the law changes regarding using ulage (the slops) in the kegs mild sales fell off.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm very unfortunate, as the pub opposite my house (29 paces, 32 on the return journey!) has just closed for good. They used to sell Storm Brewery PGA, and Storm's Bosley Cloud. Storm is a small, independant brewery that's been going about 10 years, about 300 metres from my house, and NEVER make a bad brew of real ale. Now, I've got to walk about half a mile to get a decent pint. Might seem nothing, but it's hard work the way my feet and legs are nowadays with this stupid arthritis! Still, after a couple or three of Storm's, or one of the other excellent ales available in the other pub, I don't fell any pain! The problem is, getting home; can anybody tell me where I live please?!!!


----------



## Amsel (Oct 7, 2008)

I drink Coors Light, Lone Star, and Kokanee. I like N. American beer. I enjoy other beers from other regions but my taste prefers cheap beer.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 9, 2008)

> I drink Coors Light, Lone Star, and Kokanee. I like N. American beer. I enjoy other beers from other regions but my taste prefers cheap beer.



Coors Light, as the old Pace Picante Sauce commercials used to say "Get a Rope"


----------



## Redbeard (Dec 30, 2008)

well, not sure if it has been said or not to me the best, most perfect beer in the world would have to be this one........



...........A FREE ONE......


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Redbeard said:


> well, not sure if it has been said or not to me the best, most perfect beer in the world would have to be this one........
> 
> 
> 
> ...........A FREE ONE......


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 30, 2008)

I thought I heard someone say Free Beer?


----------



## ratdog (Dec 30, 2008)

can Corona be added?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2008)

Guinness and then various Czech, German and Swedish beer...8)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 30, 2008)

ratdog said:


> can Corona be added?



No!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2009)

ratdog said:


> can Corona be added?



You are kidding right?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> I thought I heard someone say Free Beer?



That's the name of a band here in the NL, so a pub can say when they play: "Tonight free beer" you can understand they attrack lots of people


----------



## Redbeard (Jan 10, 2009)

"Name" or not, free is free...................man law


----------



## tango35 (Jan 10, 2009)

I prefer the real Budweiser, not the american copy ( and tasting like all american beers like dishwater ).


----------



## walle (Jan 10, 2009)

Grolsch is one of my favourites.


----------



## seesul (Jan 10, 2009)

tango35 said:


> I prefer the real Budweiser, not the american copy .



you got my credit


----------



## sturmer (Feb 5, 2009)

i prefer a Jupiler over all


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 13, 2009)

Voted for Czech beer (Pilsner Urquell is excellent one).


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 13, 2009)

For a Canadian beer, I like Pilsner. Out here in the west you just ask for a ‘Pil’ in a bar. My other fav. is Tsing Tao. a Chinese beer. Some Thai beers aren’t bad either.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wish I could get my hands on some Pilsner Urquell over here in the States that had not turned Skunky form sitting in the Sun and the heat of being shipped from Europe.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 14, 2009)

Right now it is an ice cold Yuengling Porter that my lovely wife just brought up to me. Just one more sweet Valentines Day present.


----------



## seesul (Feb 23, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Wish I could get my hands on some Pilsner Urquell over here in the States that had not turned Skunky form sitting in the Sun and the heat of being shipped from Europe.



Strange you can´t get it there...normally Pilsener should be available everywhere.
If not, ask for Czechvar, that´s the real and only Budweiser that can´t be sold under its original name in USA. I saw it and drunk it in N.Y.C. so let me know if you get it there...
Trademarks - Budweiser Budvar
Our offer - Budweiser Budvar
The contract with the Anheuser-Busch Inc. concerning the distribution of Czechvar beer has been proving productive - Budweiser Budvar


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, we can get Pilsner Urquell over here, I have bought it on a couple occasions. Both times it had gotten skunked (skunky smell) from either the trip over or the liqour store putting it out in the sunlight which causes the beer to skunk from exposure through the green glass that it is bottled in. Been trying to find a local pub that serves it from a keg so I can get away from those pesky green bottles that let the light in and cause it to smell funky. Really throws the taste off when all you smell is a skunk.


----------



## Thunderbolt56 (Feb 23, 2009)

Czech beer is the best for bottled beer that can be purchased. 

But I make the best beer I've ever tasted. A medium IPA that I put in Imperial pint bottles for 30 days minimum. Once chilled that stuff is the stuff of dreams. 

When I buy beer these days, I either get Stella Artois or MGD.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thunderbolt56 said:


> But I make the best beer I've ever tasted. A medium IPA that I put in Imperial pint bottles for 30 days minimum. Once chilled that stuff is the stuff of dreams.



You better send me a bottle or two, I can give you a second opinion


----------



## seesul (Feb 23, 2009)

Thunderbolt56 said:


> Czech beer is the best for bottled beer that can be purchased.
> 
> But I make the best beer I've ever tasted. A medium IPA that I put in Imperial pint bottles for 30 days minimum. Once chilled that stuff is the stuff of dreams.
> 
> When I buy beer these days, I either get Stella Artois or MGD.



Stella belongs under the same group as Czech Staropramen here since few years ago.Unfortunately. So some pubs which are selling Staropramen try to offer and sell Stella as well...but...if you drink our Czech beer like me since 15 and I´m 36 now there´s no chance for you to convince your brain and stomach that Stella is good. Stella is just more expensive that Pilsener here but you can´t compare those quality... it´s like to compare a P-51 with Sopwith Camel...


----------



## seesul (Feb 23, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Yes, we can get Pilsner Urquell over here, I have bought it on a couple occasions. Both times it had gotten skunked (skunky smell) from either the trip over or the liqour store putting it out in the sunlight which causes the beer to skunk from exposure through the green glass that it is bottled in. Been trying to find a local pub that serves it from a keg so I can get away from those pesky green bottles that let the light in and cause it to smell funky. Really throws the taste off when all you smell is a skunk.



I haven´t read your message carefuly and completely...so now I know what do you mean. Anyway, the best beer for me is the beer on tap. I don´t like the bottle beer much.

Try to ask for Czechvar (Budvar) and let me know...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 23, 2009)

Not sure I can get Budvar in the States? Something to do with that big evil Anheiser-Busch/Budweiser Corporation? Maybe not, I'll have to check with the local dealer that carries Imports.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2009)

Budvar is a great bear. It is the real Budweiser. Not that piss water that Anheiser-Busch makes.

By the way I drank a nice Bavarian Hefeweizen today. Not sure what brand, but excellent in flavor and very refreshing.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd rather drink the "Piss Water" you refer to than an American Budweiser!!! Nasty stuff. Looks like I'll have to break out the Home Brewing equipement again and brew some of my own Behemian Pilsner. Last batch I did several years ago was pretty tasty, but did not have the authentic thing to compare it to. 
Looks like I'll have to start saving my pennies so I can go on that European Beer Drinking tour I keep thinking about.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I'd rather drink the "Piss Water" you refer to than an American Budweiser!!! Nasty stuff. Looks like I'll have to break out the Home Brewing equipement again and brew some of my own Behemian Pilsner. Last batch I did several years ago was pretty tasty, but did not have the authentic thing to compare it to.
> Looks like I'll have to start saving my pennies so I can go on that European Beer Drinking tour I keep thinking about.



The American Budweiser is the piss water that I am referring to...


----------



## seesul (Feb 24, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Not sure I can get Budvar in the States? Something to do with that big evil Anheiser-Busch/Budweiser Corporation? Maybe not, I'll have to check with the local dealer that carries Imports.



Bucksnort, have you seen this? http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/new-beer-me-czechvar-11071.html


----------



## seesul (Feb 24, 2009)

Bucks, I just checked the thread I sent a link to and you were there...
So it´s on time to get Czechvar and tell me your opinion...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Roman, I actually just saw that thread and commented. Look like a trip down the road to the only place in town that may carry it. Just when I was kick starting my weight loss plan again!!! I gain weight just reading the labels on beer bottles.


----------



## gumbyk (May 12, 2009)

> Looks like I'll have to start saving my pennies so I can go on that European Beer Drinking tour I keep thinking about.



Bucksnort,
Make it the end of September/early October. Oktoberfest in Munich, can't get any better party than that!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2009)

gumbyk said:


> Bucksnort,
> Make it the end of September/early October. Oktoberfest in Munich, can't get any better party than that!!



A great party, but not a very good beer. Yeah the beer is not bad, but compared to most beers in Germany the Oktoberfest beer is not very good.


----------



## gumbyk (May 12, 2009)

There's about half a dozen beer tents from what I remember (it is all a bit fuzzy for some reason), so you do get some choice, but, yeah, the quantities they have to make must mean that some quality has to be sacrificed. It still beats most beers hands-down.

Any suggestions for a decent American beer? I'm heading up to Vegas in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 12, 2009)

Stay away from the mass produced American Beers, nasty stuff and if your accustomed to European Beer you won't even recognize it for beer.
Biggest fad in the last few years is highly hopped and bitter beers. IPA's, Double, and even Triple IPA's. It's an aquired taste though, but worth the try.
I can't get you too much information on what's available from work, I'll try to remember when I get home and see if I can get some recommendations on things to looks for in the Vegas area.
Not sure what the Casinos have to offer as I have never been there.


----------



## syscom3 (May 12, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Stay away from the mass produced American Beers, nasty stuff and if your accustomed to European Beer you won't even recognize it for beer.
> Biggest fad in the last few years is highly hopped and bitter beers. IPA's, Double, and even Triple IPA's. It's an aquired taste though, but worth the try.
> I can't get you too much information on what's available from work, I'll try to remember when I get home and see if I can get some recommendations on things to looks for in the Vegas area.
> Not sure what the Casinos have to offer as I have never been there.



The Stone Brewery has some excellent IPA's. 

Stone Brewing Co.

I've been drinking their double IPA's for a year now and enjoy them. The triple IPA's are a bit to much though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2009)

gumbyk said:


> There's about half a dozen beer tents from what I remember (it is all a bit fuzzy for some reason), so you do get some choice, but, yeah, the quantities they have to make must mean that some quality has to be sacrificed. It still beats most beers hands-down.



The only decent beer you will get at the Oktoberfest is Augustiner. Very good beer. I sometimes buy it by the case.


----------



## gumbyk (May 12, 2009)

I only remember the Hoffbrau and Lowenbrau tents. Luckily I had my wife with me to make sure I got home!!

Thanks Bucksnort, and Sys, I quite like a good PA or Pilsener, so it sounds like there should be something decent to drink


----------



## Amsel (May 12, 2009)

The best beer song ever. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ouwPuTutRs_


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2009)

Sorry, but Budweisre is made from rice (never had the Czech one)

1 - Samual Adams
2 - Guiness
3 - Fosters


----------



## Trebor (May 12, 2009)

I, myself prefer Miller Lite


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 13, 2009)

Trebor said:


> I, myself prefer Miller Lite



Miller Light Get a Rope


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 13, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Sorry, but Budweisre is made from rice (never had the Czech one)
> 
> 1 - Samual Adams
> 2 - Guiness
> 3 - Fosters



Well there you go. 2 mistakes!

Ranking Sam Adams above Guinness??? And then ranking Fosters as your 3rd favorite beer???



Sam Adams is a decent beer, but better than Guinness? Better than Czech, German, Irish or Belgian beer???

Sorry I know it is all about opinion and tastes, I just have to rub your nose in a bit.


----------



## Trebor (May 13, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Miller Light Get a Rope



lol I ain't a big drinker. plus Miller Lite s the only one that tastes good to me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2009)

Trebor said:


> lol I ain't a big drinker. plus Miller Lite s the only one that tastes good to me



You need to get out and try real beer then....


----------



## gumbyk (May 14, 2009)

Get the man a Radler!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2009)

gumbyk said:


> Get the man a Radler!!



I doubt he would want Beer and Sprudel...


----------



## Erich (May 14, 2009)

miller LITE ? oh gag

man get down to your local German Deli and get a real mouth full of flavor


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2009)

Erich said:


> miller LITE ? oh gag
> 
> man get down to your local German Deli and get a real mouth full of flavor



Okay Erich, that could be interpreted in the wrong way. I don't think anyone here want's to go and get a mouthful of German sausage!


----------



## Erich (May 14, 2009)

ah I don' t get it 8)

think it's time for a good Schneiderweisse, the cold tall glas is out


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2009)

Erich said:


> ah I don' t get it 8)
> 
> think it's time for a good Schneiderweisse, the cold tall glas is out



You said to go to a Deli and get a mouth full! You buy wuerscht and schinken at a Deli! 

Oh well I am about to head down to the Volksfest here in my town. They have a big beer tent set up and I am going to drink a nice liter mug of good German beer.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2009)

Well I just returned from the Folksfest. Here a few pics that I took before my camera battery went dead. I need to recharge it before tomorrow!

My half drinkin 1 liter mug of beer.






The band...






And the kind of atmosphere in the tent (no these video are not from the Ansbach fest but the Oktoberfest.) These songs are just stuck in my head right now after singing them the last few hours while standing on a beer tent.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcRdlhbRZFU_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7hqimSqVZ8_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6tqRQ9ASVo_


----------



## gumbyk (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Der Adler..

Now you've got me wanting to get my useless a$$ over there!!!

Prost!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2009)

I will drink a few for you on Thursday! I don't have to work Friday so I will be there again.


----------



## batcocan (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi all,
Nice poll we have going on here!-Personally I find American Beer is like making love in a canoe  You do the math! For my money I love Guiness, Bass and Spitfire Ale. for my Canadian selection I enjoy AK's India Pale ale as well as Bras d'or. Anything that I 've tried out of Belgium or Germany is good-It tastes like beer should.
Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## Torch (Jul 28, 2009)

Just picked up a new Aussie beer called Toohey's New here in Tipsies(Colorado liqour store), Hell of alot better than Fosters. Any of you down under heard of it?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Haven't heard of it. Last time I had a Fosters I wasn't too impressed, still better than Macro American Beer.
Did pick up a 4 pack of Founders Devil Dancer Triple IPA last night, wowie! $19.99 for a four pack and very limited in production but it was good. If you like IPA's or highly hopped beer this is for you, 10 different varieties of Hops in this brew. Pretty tasty. Going to have another one this weekend and then put the last two bottles away to age a little (yes beer can be aged like wine, typically not as long though).


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 28, 2009)

I miss Shiner Bock! You can only get it sporadically here.


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 28, 2009)

Toohey's New??? Not that new, and not that good either.
As for Fosters, you couldn't pay me to drink it!!
I don't know of any Aussies who drink Fosters either, only the English, and some Americans drink it that I know of.

Anything from Mac's or Monteith's Breweries here in NZ for a good drinking beer.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2009)

Hell, if anybody will hire me I'll drink Fosters!


----------



## A4K (Jul 29, 2009)

HOME BREW. 
While the store-bought beers in NZ were only 4.5 percent, mine and my mates' were 12... 8) 
Much cheaper too - we could put down 22 l of beer apiece for $8 NZD (not including cost of sugar - brown for preference, not to mention potency), for which price you'd only get two full and maybe one half pint of weak tap beer in a pub...

Of bottled beer, there are LOTS of good ones, too many to mention. Favourites though include Heineken, Beck's, NZ's Canterbury Draught and Speights, and the Hungarian Pécsi sör and Szalon.


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not a big drinker by any stretch of the imagination
I have one if I'm out at a restaurant before my food turns up
The one I like is Peroni, an Italian beer, icy cold in a tall, thin glass. Goes down well on a hot day.

The worst one I've had was in Central America, called Belikin (local brew), horse-piss...
The stuff in the bar wasn't much better, Schlitz or something, pretty bland stuff


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh no, not Schlitz!!! Hope you didn't get the dreaded Schlitz shitz after drinking one of those. I actually had a Schlitz this spring, they have reverted back to thier 1960's recipe and it wasn't all the bad for a US Brew made by the big US Brewing establishement. Still wouldn't be on my list of things to pick up at the store.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2009)

"Schlitz" and "Billy Beer", 2 American Icons.......


----------



## Condora (Jul 29, 2009)

I resent the absence of any portuguese beer! 

One of the local jokes on foreigners is when they consume HUGE quantities of beer - "portuguese have such tiny bottles, they're about half the size we use back home" -, and then... it hits them.

German beer is ok, but I drink one or two of those large pitcher - sorry if the name is wrong -, and the only noticeable effect is on my bladder... 

In Portugal, only water does that to you. 

By the way, if any of you decides to come over and check it out, use a lot of sun screen lotion and don't overexpose yourselves - that's the other thing that sometimes happens to foreigners: sometimes people find one dead, because he/she didn't think the Sun would be so strong.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2009)

Condora said:


> German beer is ok, but I drink one or two of those large pitcher - sorry if the name is wrong -, and the only noticeable effect is on my bladder...
> 
> In Portugal, only water does that to you.



That is because that is not good quality German beer. The Fest mugs (the large pitchers are only served at fests and certain occasions) are filled with Fest Bier and for the most part is watered down. Not necessarily watered down, but not great quality.

You have go and drink "real" German beer (comes in only .5 liter bottles or glasses). The "rea"l stuff I would take over a Portugese beer any day.


----------



## Condora (Jul 30, 2009)

Maybe "normal" german beer is better than fest beer, but portuguese beer beats both! 
(in a word, "doch", waiving the flag furiously!!!  )

Too bad we can't try them all, a Beer Trophy of sorts...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2009)

Condora said:


> Maybe "normal" german beer is better than fest beer, but portuguese beer beats both!
> (in a word, "doch", waiving the flag furiously!!!  )
> 
> Too bad we can't try them all, a Beer Trophy of sorts...



Not all of us can have good taste in beer...

(just kidding)


----------



## Condora (Jul 30, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Not all of us can have good taste in beer...



I know that, but I don't hold it against you...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2009)

You two need to stop that argueing or I'll send you a each a case of Bud Light and make you drink the whole case


----------



## Condora (Jul 30, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> You two need to stop that argueing or I'll send you a each a case of Bud Light and make you drink the whole case



I'm game! Adler, I woun't stop if you do...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> You two need to stop that argueing or I'll send you a each a case of Bud Light and make you drink the whole case



Ah ****! Nothing worse than drinking watered down piss....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Condora said:


> I'm game! Adler, I woun't stop if you do...



Wow, I didn't think either one of you would take me up on the offer. I assume you have never tasted Bud Light? A glass of plain water has more flavor the BL!!!l

On the plus side, spending the weekend at a buddies place with some other folks and one of them is bringing 3 cases of is Home Brew along. Pretty good stuff too as long as I only drink one or two, otherwise my stomach gives me fits for a couple days if I have to much beer.


----------



## Condora (Jul 30, 2009)

Actually, I had not noticed the "light".
But the result would be the same... 

(pssst, just a secret, now that nobody else is listening: the rest of the World does not have all the same stuff americans take for granted. Budwiser, for one: we know americans have it, we burp, we get another Sagres, and we weep in our hearts for their loss) 8)

Cheerful witticism notwithstanding, americans sometimes forget other people have a different culture: everybody else looks in awe as americans play what they mistakenly call "football"!
Most people's guess is the Football Rulebook got wet on the Mayflower, and that was the result of the Pilgrim's best efforts.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2009)

Last week I had a nice 5 liter bottle of Dunkel Bier from the Kreuzberg Monestary here in Franconia. It is brewed by the monks up there and is a really amazing beer. I keep my Bottle and go and refill it whenever I have friends over. Very smooth but hoppy beer. I really enjoy it.


----------



## Condora (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah, I KNEW there was more to the contemplative life of the cloth, than just prayers!

Unfortunately, monks nuns around here will rather dedicate to pastry... 
Catholics!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Perhaps someone can help me out with this one. About two months ago I had an authentic Belgian Dubbel that was one of the best beers I ever drank. I write the name of it down, but have since lost that little piece of paper and cannot remember the name of it.
Beer had a Caramel and slightly spicy taste and smell to it. Name of it was some long multiple French sounding name that had something like Fanconia or Franconian in the name? I know it's a long shot, but does this ring a bell to any of our European beer afficianados?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2009)

Was it a Rochefort?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2009)

No, I remember that one, it was a longer multi word name, something like "Something de Franconia" or something like that. I'll have to stop into the place that served it and see if he remembers. Problem being they feature different Beers on a weekly basis so not sure he will remember it? I do remember the menu said it was the first time it had ever been imported into the US. 
I wish I remembered what it was, that stuff was good and I'd like to see if I could find a bottle, providing it's bottled?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmmm, I can't think of any Belgian beer with that name. Franconia is a region in Germany not in France (in fact it is the region that I live in).


----------



## Condora (Jul 31, 2009)

Bon, j'ai fait une quête sur google, et j'ai trouvé un forum sur les bières belges.
Et ils avaient une liste complète des bières/cervoises belges! 

C'est disponible sur:
Forum Bière / Liste des bières belges

Il faut que je les remercie de leur aide, même s'ils ne l'ont pas fait exprès pour nous...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2009)

Condora said:


> Bon, j'ai fait une quête sur google, et j'ai trouvé un forum sur les bières belges.
> Et ils avaient une liste complète des bières/cervoises belges!
> 
> C'est disponible sur:
> ...





What did he say

I'm not positive of the Franconia in the name either. All I remember I ordered it from the beer list that they had one the bar. That word just stuck in my head for some reason, may have been something else. I'm boing to try and stop into the place and see if the owner remembers what it was. He may remember as I was there when the power went out and he lost my bar tab and only charged me a fraction of what my bill should have been


----------



## Condora (Jul 31, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> What did he say



Oh, sh!t!
Sorry guys, forgot to swap back to english...


What I said is that there is a Belgium Beer Forum, and it has a comprehensive list of belgian beers, just follow the link.

Damn it, it's the second time it happens to me - I was writing a documentation in Spain, and while I was doing it, received a phone call from home (Portugal), them another from my boss (french), I checked some stuff in the Net (english)... when I finished the document, I could tell WHO and WHEN I had been talking with, because I forgot to mentally switch back to the client's spanish!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> What did he say
> 
> I'm not positive of the Franconia in the name either. All I remember I ordered it from the beer list that they had one the bar. That word just stuck in my head for some reason, may have been something else. I'm boing to try and stop into the place and see if the owner remembers what it was. He may remember as I was there when the power went out and he lost my bar tab and only charged me a fraction of what my bill should have been



He googled Belgian Beers and attached a link that lists the names. Perhaps you can take a look and see if it pops out. Then most importantly, tell us the name!!

Then there is something about a hamster and a 2x4. Sorry French is a bit rusty.


----------



## Condora (Jul 31, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Then there is something about a hamster and a 2x4. Sorry French is a bit rusty.



OK, I deserved it... But it was a ferret on a 4x4


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2009)

That was funny.


----------



## Condora (Jul 31, 2009)

Now, yes. 
When you're rushing to have something ready, and find out we have to re-read and put it all in the same language... 
I tend to stick to the language I hear at the moment, and not notice it. 
When I was a kid, it was worse, I'd pick the way people that were around me talked.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2009)

No problem, thanks for the information. I've been Googling and trying to find something on this Beer with no luck. I can't get to the link you provided from work and will have to try it when I get home. Problem is I will not be home until Sunday evening and will not have internet access from this evening until then. 
I'll be sure to tell you all what this mystery brew is when I figure it out. Belgian Beers are hit and miss with me, some I like others I don't. This one was the best I've had so far.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 2, 2009)

love those eye exams...


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Raise a glass to 'beer country' - CNN.com


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2009)

Still going through the list to find my favourite although I came across a pub selling Adnams Mild this week which is very rare these days, up until the 80's you could put a certain amount of Ulage (slops) into the keg but that was stopped. a pint of Brown and Mild ( known as a Boiler Maker) and a ploughmans lunch used to be a real treat to savour.
I still go for Abbot ale if its from a real wooden cask and not one of those gassed up tin can things that claims to be a cask.


----------



## Trebor (Dec 21, 2009)

, I'd like to announce that I don't like miller lite anymore.....Miller Genuine Draft is better. lol


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2009)

Staropramer(?) is a good beer too.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 21, 2009)

Trebor said:


> , I'd like to announce that I don't like miller lite anymore.....Miller Genuine Draft is better. lol



If I ever becom a moderator you will be the first person I ban from the site


----------



## Trebor (Dec 21, 2009)

LOL why???


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 21, 2009)

Miller Genuine Draft, really? As Ted Striker said in the movie Airplane "Surely you can't be serious"


----------



## Trebor (Dec 21, 2009)

LOL I am serious....and don't call me shirley


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 21, 2009)

I had a Miller Genuine Draft once...

OK, I could only stomach a mouthful....


And then I spat it out...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2009)

Miller Genuine Draft????

That **** is only slightly better than the piss water known as Budweiser!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 21, 2009)

State side, Anchor Steam is the best!!!!!!!!! Budweeser, I have never understood how anybody could pay for a glass of THAT. Here in Oz, Tooheys Old. Four exes is for people who can't spell BEER. There is ONE good thing to be said for Fosters, cook with it only! A brisket in a baking dish, slices of onion on top. Beer, brown sugar, garlic, chili suace over the top. cover and bake for 3 hours, baste for 30 min. Keerikey it's good. cheers, Bill


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2009)

That made me hungry!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 22, 2009)

This one:

http://www.wildrosebrewery.com/_images/descriptions_one%20page_AC.pdf


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not a brisket lover by any means, but that does sound pretty good.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 22, 2009)

This local brew recently was recognized as one of the world's best:

World's best beer here


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 22, 2009)

crimea,
That ain't a beer. Beer has water, malt, hops and yeast. NOT cherries!!!


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh Dear. The only place in the world that brews beer worth a f*ck is of course England*

The Best Beer In The World.

So good we taught the Swedish how to make it. And if you've ever been to Sweden you'll know they needed it.

Bishops Finger





*Obviously not including Germany.


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 22, 2009)

Max,
The only beers to come close to as bad as the stuff I drank while in England was some of the American stuff.
In fact, I gave up on the beer while there and stuck to the cider. That stuff was fine up until the point when you tried to stand up to leave and found that your legs had stopped working.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 22, 2009)

ok, ok, I confess, I was That Bishop...........................


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 22, 2009)

gumbyk said:


> crimea,
> That ain't a beer. Beer has water, malt, hops and yeast. NOT cherries!!!



Well a lot of the beers posted have piss in them so I figured cherries and oatmeal are fair game.  And, by the way, these beers do have water, malt, hops, and yeast. Just a little extra something as well.


----------



## seesul (Dec 24, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> Oh Dear. The only place in the world that brews beer worth a f*ck is of course England*
> 
> The Best Beer In The World.
> 
> ...


+

Oh Max,
you should better ask Terry (Airframes) and Karl (Rochie) for their opinion on beer. They were in my country in August...


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 24, 2009)

^^^^

It's fricking lager! That's not beer, that's p*ss in a glass!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 24, 2009)

3 to 4 pound brisket or "silverside" fat trimmed
2 onions sliced to 6mm - 1/4" thick
1/2 Cup chili sauce, mild
2 Table spoons brown sugar
1 clove garlic, minced
12 oz can Fosters, I used Hamms in the states
(the beer is critical-for the hop flavor, I've tried them al
and believe me, most are too girly.)
2 Table spoons flour

Season brisket w/ salt-pepper. Place in deep baking dish and cover with onion slices. Combine all but flower and pour over brisket. Cover with aluminium foil. Bake 350C for 3-1/2 hours. Uncover, baste for 1/2 hour more. Blend flour with 1/2 C water and cook up with drippings in baking dish for gravy!

Garlic mashed potatoes goes osogood with this. And any vegy your wife insists on.

Enjoy!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 24, 2009)

I did a 28 day pub crawl hit about 200 different (can produce witnesses) pubs in the UK and drank my share of Lager and IMHO euro brews are alright but I still prefer domestic Canadian . 
Then again I do enjoy Newton Ridley


----------



## seesul (Dec 25, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> ^^^^
> 
> It's fricking lager! That's not beer, that's p*ss in a glass!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2009)

Can't beat a Czech Lager! Wish we could get it over here in the states in cans rahter than those Green bottles. Green and clear bottles make it go skunky over time. Sunlight causes beer to skunk and Green and clear bottles to not block the light as well as brown bottles.
Picked up a fresh sixer of Czechvar this past summer fromt he local specialty brew shop up the road and it was pretty tasty. Next time I picked up a sixer it was a little skunked. Just need to let it sit in the glass a little and let it "air" out and it lost some of the skunky smell.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2009)

N4521U said:


> 3 to 4 pound brisket or "silverside" fat trimmed
> 2 onions sliced to 6mm - 1/4" thick
> 1/2 Cup chili sauce, mild
> 2 Table spoons brown sugar
> ...



Or, throw that baby in the smoker for 16 hours with some oak wood for smokey flavor. Good ole Texas BBQ!!!!


----------



## seesul (Dec 29, 2009)

Wish I could bring you few cans when I get to US next time but it won´t be sooner than in 3 or 4 years. Gotta save some money and wait till my kids get bit older.
Guess you know 'Czechvar' is just a name of Czech 'Budvar' that we gotta use in US. First time I´ve seen and bought Czechvar it was 3 years ago in Brooklyn. The taste seemed to be known to me so I googled for it after I got back home and found it out then.
Czechvar - NEWS
Budweiser Budvar Brewery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep, dang US copyright laws!!! I guess it's a good thing you didn't order a "Budweiser" when you were in Brooklyn, you would have had an unpleasant suprise. Hard to believe that stuff was the No. 1 selling beer in the US for so long. Shows what marketing can do for you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2009)

What is a shame is that Budweiser is even alowed to be called Budweiser since they stole the name from the real Budweiser (Budvar). Budvar by the way tastes 1 million times better than that **** known as Budweiser.


----------



## seesul (Dec 29, 2009)

Don´t worry, I tasted American Bud in Brooklyn as well just to know what is it about...for a first and last time.


----------



## seesul (Dec 29, 2009)

I posted this joke in another thread already, but I copy it once again:

there´s a good joke here in our country- if you wanna see the difference between the original Czech Budweiser (Budvar,Czechvar) and American Bud, do this:
1) buy 2 bottles of Czech Budweiser
2) drink out one bottle and wait untill you need to piss
3) piss into the empty bottle
4) now, having one sample of Czech Budweiser and one sample of American Bud,taste and compare both bottles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2009)

The truly sad part about that is it's true!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2009)

seesul said:


> I posted this joke in another thread already, but I copy it once again:
> 
> there´s a good joke here in our country- if you wanna see the difference between the original Czech Budweiser (Budvar,Czechvar) and American Bud, do this:
> 1) buy 2 bottles of Czech Budweiser
> ...



They use the same joke over here in Germany to compare most American beers (not just Budweiser) to German and Czech beer.

The funny thing is that even as an American, I agree with them!


----------



## KMeyrick (Dec 30, 2009)

the joke in the states goes like this....


How are American beer and making love in a canoe the same?

.

.

They're both [email protected]#%*n close to water.


----------



## seesul (Jan 2, 2010)

8)


----------



## surfquake (Jan 2, 2010)

The best Beer in the World for me is Uerige Altbier from Düsseldorf (Germany), followed close by Flensburger Pils (also Germany). 
But Uerige has a bad manner....after drinking more than you should you become the famous "Bierschiss" the other morning....
Ahhhemm....i try to translate "Bierschiss"...hehehe...its the need to go to Toilett the other morning and with it: the awefull smell you leave in it!! 
Hope that was precise enough!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 3, 2010)

Altbier is not bad. I had some when I was in Oberhausen for the AC/DC and Metallica concerts last year. Not bad, but not my favorite.


----------



## phatzo (Jan 11, 2010)

Whats with fosters being the list? eew I'l have a Tooheys or two.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2010)

Just enjoyed some nice Paulaner Hell Bier last night. It is a beer from Munich. I have always enjoyed the Paulaner Weizen Bier, but this is the first time I have tried the Helles from them. Very very good smooth flavor.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2010)

You must have been in a bad state Chris, taking the pics on the floor..... As always, for me.....Guinness, German and Czech beer, that's all I drink, well, besides other more potent liquids!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> You must have been in a bad state Chris, taking the pics on the floor..... As always, for me.....Guinness, German and Czech beer, that's all I drink, well, besides other more potent liquids!





Naw have not been in such a sad state in a while. Okay I am lying. I got pretty lit when I was in Czech for a concert last weekend.

I am enjoying some more of this good Paulaner right now, while I watch the Brazil-Chile game outside.


----------



## seesul (Jun 29, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Naw have not been in such a sad state in a while. Okay I am lying. I got pretty lit when I was in Czech for a concert last weekend.
> 
> I am enjoying some more of this good Paulaner right now, while I watch the Brazil-Chile game outside.



Hi Kris,

so you were here already? Which kind of beer did they have there? And what do you think about Czech girls?8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2010)

seesul said:


> Hi Kris,
> 
> so you were here already? Which kind of beer did they have there? And what do you think about Czech girls?8)



The only beer I drank there was Pilsner Urquell. I know I should have tried others but it was readily available. As for the girls, there were some very nice ones, but I have to be honest, they were rare (at least out by Milovice)...


----------



## seesul (Jun 29, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The only beer I drank there was Pilsner Urquell. I know I should have tried others but it was readily available. As for the girls, there were some very nice ones, but I have to be honest, they were rare (at least out by Milovice)...



Strange, but anyhow, the nice girls probably don´t like rockfests too much. How many days did you spend there? 2 or 3? And when? We had ****ing weather here in May and in the begining of June. Nothing but rain...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2010)

seesul said:


> Strange, but anyhow, the nice girls probably don´t like rockfests too much. How many days did you spend there? 2 or 3? And when? We had ****ing weather here in May and in the begining of June. Nothing but rain...



Oh I know there are plenty of good looking Czech women. Just in the town we were in, there were not many. There were tons of good looking women at the festival though. That is a given! Rock chicks rule! 

We were there for 3 days. Friday the weather was terrible, Saturday and Sunday it was hot and sunny though.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 6, 2010)

wheres the Spitfire ale!!


----------



## Lighthunmust (Jun 3, 2011)

Obviously the best since 1634 would be Paulaner Hefe-Weizen.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 3, 2011)

Paulaner is a great beer. I always have a rack of Paulaner Muenchner Hell and Paulaner Weizen Bier here at home.


----------



## muscogeemike (Jun 17, 2011)

I chose Fosters as a rep. of Aussie Beer. I spent a week there (Australia) on R&R during the VN war and remember Aussie Beer as the best I had ever tasted - and I have been all over the world and tasted beer in many countries.
BTW the Fosters we get in the US is not Aussie Beer!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2011)

I have not met an Aussie who likes Fosters...

Certainly not the best tasting in the world in my opinion. Not even close.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 25, 2011)

Regardless the taste, as a warbird fan you gotta love this one. Check out the sub-title


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 26, 2011)

I would certainly try it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2011)

Just read an article of the latest Smithsonian Mag about the archeology of beer...I found it to be pretty interesting along with the fact that a couple of the archeologists are resurrecting the ancient beers and are making them available today!

How cool is that? 

Anyway, here's the article for those who might be interested:
The Beer Archaeologist | History Archaeology | Smithsonian Magazine


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2011)

That was pretty interesting Dave, thanks for posting that.


----------



## copcheck (Aug 2, 2011)

If I had to pick a beer on this list it would be Guinness, but I really prefer Killian's Irish Red. For a U.S. Domestic beer I would take Sam Adam's Cherry Wheat or Leinenkugel Summer Shandy. For the sake of the poll though I'll go with Guinness.


----------



## Mustang nut (Aug 3, 2011)

Youve gotta hand it to the Germans

There is a dog show in the village where I am staying next saturday sunday, 2 guys were setting up the beer trailer this morning. Its all just a question of priorities There are very few things in Germany that dont involve beer and lots of it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2011)

Found a really nice beer brewery near the town my wife's family lives in. The brewery and beer are called 1610 (named after the year it was first brewed). Very good and mellow but lots of flavor, really hard to describe. Very similar to a local brewery here in my area called the Dorn Brau". Just bought a nice case of Dorn Brau Helles yesterday.


----------



## Mustang nut (Aug 3, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Found a really nice beer brewery near the town my wife's family lives in. The brewery and beer are called 1610 (named after the year it was first brewed). Very good and mellow but lots of flavor, really hard to describe. Very similar to a local brewery here in my area called the Dorn Brau". Just bought a nice case of Dorn Brau Helles yesterday.


 
The local brew here is Wittinger its a bit bitter and is an aquired taste that is after about 20 gallons you could say I've aquired a taste for it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2011)

The further north you go in Germany the beer tends to become more bitter and, the further south you go it tends to get more sweeter. I like them all...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dangit, I need to move to Germany!!!
Been drinking a beer called Summer Ale by the Alaskan Brewing company out of Alaska lately. It is a German Kolsh style ale and it's pretty tasty, not to bitter (although I like bitter beer). Resembles a good Lager than an Ale, but that's the Kolsh style.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Been drinking a beer called Summer Ale by the Alaskan Brewing company out of Alaska lately.



I actually like the Alaska Brewing Company. I really enjoyed the Alaskan Amber. Drank it quite a bit when I was up in Alaska.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 4, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I actually like the Alaska Brewing Company. I really enjoyed the Alaskan Amber. Drank it quite a bit when I was up in Alaska.
> 
> View attachment 174928



I'll have to see if I can find that one at the Beer store today when I go. There are some U.S. brewers out there making some very good beers. Little beer only store up the road from work carries a lot of the Micro-brew, craft brew from around the county, and a bit of imported stuff (mostly Belgian beers).They carry no U.S. macro-brew slop other than Grain Belt for the occasional drunk or confused person that wanders into the store. Have to head there at lunch before heading out of town


----------



## Mustang nut (Aug 4, 2011)

Dammit I have just found out there is a beer tasting party at the local brewery and Ive booked a flight home for the weekend. Ive gotta do more research.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 4, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I actually like the Alaska Brewing Company. I really enjoyed the Alaskan Amber. Drank it quite a bit when I was up in Alaska.



Why is the bottle empty ?

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 4, 2011)

ccheese said:


> Why is the bottle empty ?
> 
> Charles


 
And what's in the bottle in the background. Looks a little yellowish Nevermind, I don't want to know.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2011)

ccheese said:


> Why is the bottle empty ?
> 
> Charles



Just drank it...



Bucksnort101 said:


> And what's in the bottle in the background. Looks a little yellowish Nevermind, I don't want to know.



Water mixed with a bit of lemon.


----------



## Glider (Aug 9, 2011)

I mentioned this to some friends the other day and to a man they decided that you are all wrong. The only choice is between either:-

a) The one you have (for the enjoyment)
b) The one you are going to have (for the anticipation)


----------



## Readie (Aug 9, 2011)

That'll be London Pride on both counts then.
Great beer
Cheers
John


----------



## Readie (Aug 9, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The further north you go in Germany the beer tends to become more bitter and, the further south you go it tends to get more sweeter. I like them all...



And strong as **** ...I once very stupidly got involved in a beer drinking contest involving Germans and German beer in la belle France.
The gutter was very comfie that night...
Pity the Gendarme didn't see the funny side of it... but, that is another story
I really must go to the Beer Festival one day
Cheers
John


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2011)

Over here Beer festivals (and wine festivals) are a dime a dozen. Still enjoy them though because you can try so many different brews.

The Beer Halls are great places to be as well. Next week I will be down in Munich at the Hoffbrau Haus. Not the best beer by any standard, but the atmosphere makes it fun and enjoyable.


----------



## Readie (Aug 10, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Over here Beer festivals (and wine festivals) are a dime a dozen. Still enjoy them though because you can try so many different brews.
> 
> The Beer Halls are great places to be as well. Next week I will be down in Munich at the Hoffbrau Haus. Not the best beer by any standard, but the atmosphere makes it fun and enjoyable.




If you had to recommend one beer festival for a novice ( ie me) which one you say?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2011)

Readie said:


> If you had to recommend one beer festival for a novice ( ie me) which one you say?



Honestly not really sure. The thing is that every town has their own at some point. There are big and small ones, so it really is hard to tell. Obviously the big ones like the Oktoberfest are a must to see (but only once). There are just too many people at them. It is great to go and say you have been there one time, but then that is it. I have not been to it in years. I prefer the small ones in the little towns. Where you can sit down and just try local brews.


----------



## Readie (Aug 10, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Honestly not really sure. The thing is that every town has their own at some point. There are big and small ones, so it really is hard to tell. Obviously the big ones like the Oktoberfest are a must to see (but only once). There are just too many people at them. It is great to go and say you have been there one time, but then that is it. I have not been to it in years. I prefer the small ones in the little towns. Where you can sit down and just try local brews.




Ta, I'm due to go to Koblenz so hopefully that will tie up with a beer festival.


----------



## Rascool (Aug 23, 2011)

Steinlager Pure from New Zealand is pretty good.


----------



## seesul (Sep 9, 2011)

Readie said:


> Ta, I'm due to go to Koblenz so hopefully that will tie up with a beer festival.


Should you have a time, go to this museum in Koblenz War Museums - Wehrtechnische Studiensammlung
They have also Panther there...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 11, 2011)

Rascool said:


> Steinlager Pure from New Zealand is pretty good.


I'll have Steinlager once in a while, it's not a bad beer, really. I used to like Leopard Lager but I guess at some point, they discontinued it


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 19, 2011)

The answer to this poll is so simple. The "Best Beer in the World" is the one you have in your hand. Beerless hands are extremely sad hands.  


Wheels


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 23, 2011)

OH c'mon! How come Pabst Blue Ribbon isn't up there?! lol that's the beer I grew up on I was raisin a little bit of hell. Oh the fun times we'd get into trouble. not only drinking, but we'd get on our 4-wheelers and ride on the backroads guzzlin' on some pabst lol..and that's NOT the only illegal thing we did..lol I still like to cause a little bit of trouble now and then.


----------



## seesul (Sep 24, 2011)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> The answer to this poll is so simple. The "Best Beer in the World" is the one you have in your hand. Beerless hands are extremely sad hands.
> 
> 
> Wheels


I had the same opinion like you. Since I tasted Spitfire in England I can´t confirm that...better water.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2011)

Terri-Tsu said:


> OH c'mon! How come Pabst Blue Ribbon isn't up there?! lol that's the beer I grew up on I was raisin a little bit of hell. Oh the fun times we'd get into trouble. not only drinking, but we'd get on our 4-wheelers and ride on the backroads guzzlin' on some pabst lol..and that's NOT the only illegal thing we did..lol I still like to cause a little bit of trouble now and then.



Pabst Blue Ribbon....

Really?? I find it a terrible beer. But oh well, we all have our tastes. I personally rank it down their with Budweiser, Miller and Coors.


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 24, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Pabst Blue Ribbon....
> 
> Really?? I find it a terrible beer. But oh well, we all have our tastes. I personally rank it down their with Budweiser, Miller and Coors.



LOL We didnt grow up on Sapporo hah..only could get what our budgets could afford...what'd ya expect. I grew up in NC, OK, and TX and the yanks here in WA think i'm strange but that's okay lol I guess you could say i'm a bit of a redneck japanese.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 26, 2011)

Terri-Tsu said:


> OH c'mon! How come Pabst Blue Ribbon isn't up there?! lol that's the beer I grew up on I was raisin a little bit of hell. Oh the fun times we'd get into trouble. not only drinking, but we'd get on our 4-wheelers and ride on the backroads guzzlin' on some pabst lol..and that's NOT the only illegal thing we did..lol I still like to cause a little bit of trouble now and then.



PBR, that's just wrong. I think there's something wrong with this gal


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> PBR, that's just wrong. I think there's something wrong with this gal


 
You live in MN. You yanks are silly folkers I tell you what. Good, but silly. you won't see me drinking some girly wine or champagne. it's PBR, Rainier, or something that's usually cheap and horrible to you yank's standards.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2011)

PBR? 

I thought that stuff had been outlawed


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 26, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> PBR?
> 
> I thought that stuff had been outlawed


 
you're from SC? I was born in NC..But I also lived in OK and TX and thats when I was introduced to PBR lol


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 27, 2011)

PBR, I guess it could be worst, you could be drinking Beer 30 Light!


----------



## muscogeemike (Oct 23, 2011)

Crew Chief,
I stated I choose Foster’s as a rep of Aussie beer, all Aussie beer, and the Fosters we get in the US is not from Australia. I do not remember the brand names of the beer I drank while there. The fact I was on R&R from Viet Nam may have had a lot to do with my taste at the time. 

I am 65 years old, during my Army career I was stationed in many countries and I sampled all the beers available. After I retired from the Army I ran Liquor Stores and bars and would try anything new or that I was not familiar with. I still say that Aussie beer (in Australia) was the best I ever tasted. 

I did not like Asian beer (Japanese, Korean, Pilipino, etc.); in Germany I liked Schlosher Alt from Dusseldorf; and here in the US I keep coming back to Miller High Life. It is probably just individual taste, like wine. If you like it - it’s good.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 23, 2011)

Maybe a good beer but I didn't care for it seasonal beer from a local micro brewery called Pumpkin 3.14 , who the hell makes a beer taste like pumpkin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2011)

muscogeemike said:


> It is probably just individual taste, like wine. If you like it - it’s good.



In the end that is absolutely correct. There is no arguing with that.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2011)

Picked up a pack of seasonal beer from local brewer Surly Brewing Co. called Surly Wet. Brewed with large quantities of fresh picked hops from Washington State. That was some tasty beer, to bad it's only available in October and limited to Minnesota distributing. Looking forward to drinking the last two later

P.S. Pumpkin Beer is getting more popular with craft brewers every year, but I have yet to try one that I liked.


----------



## Hotntot (Oct 24, 2011)

> What is the best beer?



The first one of course... but seriously, a few pints of Dortmunder can set things going. Quite like a traditional McEwans 80/-.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Picked up a pack of seasonal beer from local brewer Surly Brewing Co. called Surly Wet. Brewed with large quantities of fresh picked hops from Washington State. That was some tasty beer, to bad it's only available in October and limited to Minnesota distributing. Looking forward to drinking the last two later
> 
> P.S. Pumpkin Beer is getting more popular with craft brewers every year, but I have yet to try one that I liked.



I really enjoy the small town breweries the best, the ones that make only local brews. They seem to get it right almost all the time. There is a small local brewery right a few towns over from here, absolutely amazing. Bruckberg, damn it is good.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2013)

Time to dig this one up...

What all true beer enthusiasts and drinker have always known, has now been confirmed. Low quality and tasteless Budweiser is watered down. Employees of the brewery have confirmed it. Of course Anheuser-Busch will continue to deny this.


----------



## Jack_Hill (Mar 2, 2013)

So much, but my real preference goes to Blue Chimay.
Humm, along with Orval.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just what I suspected! Knew that something wasn't right, when it didn't clean the toilet as well as it used to, have been forced to use Miller, which is marginally better....eeerrrmmmm....or less bad!


----------



## planb (Mar 3, 2013)

The best beer in the world was Petes Wicked Ale unfortunetly they quit making it years ago,RIP


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 3, 2013)

Pete's Wicked Ales were discontinued in March 2011 because of declining sales...not a good indicator of the world's best beer, really...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 3, 2013)

The best beer in the world is the one I cracked just now. A Miller Milwaukee's Best Ice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2013)

Nothing beats a good Hauff Urhell or a Zwickel von Germany. I miss those beers so much right now. 

There are plenty of great micro and craft breweries here in the states though, plus they have a good selection of German beers here as well.


----------



## planb (Mar 3, 2013)

Look up the original petes wicked there is a story behind the declining sales


----------



## muscogeemike (Mar 3, 2013)

I like regular old Miller High Life, have always gone back to it after trying others.

I grew up in Azusa CA in the ‘50’s. There we had a brewery for a beer called Lucky Lager. All of a sudden Lucky went out of business and Miller bought the plant. My friends father worked there and told us it was the same beer - Miller just put it in their packaging.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 3, 2013)

Didn't the old Lucky Lager bottle caps have little messages on the inside?

Also brings back memories of the old "Brew 102" brewery there in Los Angeles.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2013)

I do apologise to my fellow American brethren, but......

“Why is American beer served cold? So you can tell it from urine”

David Moulton


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2013)

Very true Lucky...


----------



## VBF-13 (Mar 22, 2013)

It depends on the cuisine. Spaten Optimator or Franziskaner are no-brainers with thuringer and sauerkraut.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2013)

VBF-13 said:


> It depends on the cuisine. Spaten Optimator or Franziskaner are no-brainers with thuringer and sauerkraut.



You my friend have taste. Especially with the Franziskaner and Thuringer Bratwurst and Sauerkraut. Don't forget the real good Scharfer Senf dazu...

I just got a nice care package from family back in Germany the other day with several tubes of good Scharfer Senf.


----------



## VBF-13 (Mar 22, 2013)

LOL thank you Chief! I eat right, I figure it's the least I can do for myself. 

PS: My cousin went to school in Munich. She's a former travel agent and knows how to get the good air fares and is out there once a year. I hold her up for something on every trip.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2013)

Hook me up with a cheap air fair...


----------



## VBF-13 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'll see what I can do. But I'll have to hold you up for some brats then.


----------



## Readie (Mar 22, 2013)

Mr Osbourne has taken a penny off a pint this week in our budget bonanza...
Lucky us...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2013)

Chilled Furstenberg to be followed by Budweiser Budvar and a Zywiec....heaven! Oh, I'm having a very tasty pizza with these!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2013)

As long as it is Budvar, the original and real Budweiser fron the Czech. Not that watered down low quality **** from Anhauser Busch...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 23, 2013)

This has been my new brew for a while - great stuff!

Remember lads, the next time you're at a pub and a "hot" waitress or bartender tries to push some American "Buttwiser" or Miller crap on you tell her this, "Life is too short to drink cheap beer and to dance with ugly women." Then pause, look in her eyes, smile and say "I'd love to dance with you!"


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 23, 2013)

You smooth devil!


----------



## FalkeEins (Mar 23, 2013)

Readie said:


> Mr Osbourne has taken a penny off a pint this week in our budget bonanza...
> Lucky us...



.. two bottles of Spitfire only £2 in Sainsburys


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> As long as it is Budvar, the original and real Budweiser fron the Czech. Not that watered down low quality **** from Anhauser Busch...



That, my good man, is the only Budweiser I drink, the REAL Budweiser, Budweiser Budvar!


----------



## Readie (Mar 24, 2013)

FalkeEins said:


> .. two bottles of Spitfire only £2 in Sainsburys




Excellent.


My favourite beer, even more than Bass, Ram Rod bitter, Tribute, Doombar, London Pride, Bishops finger....


----------



## muscogeemike (Mar 24, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Didn't the old Lucky Lager bottle caps have little messages on the inside?
> 
> Also brings back memories of the old "Brew 102" brewery there in Los Angeles.



I remember Brew 102! There were so many - Hamm’s, Jax, Luck Lager and some great commercials!
I don’t remember if it was Lucky that had the messages under to cap, I do remember some beer did.
There used to be some rumor about Olympia beer and numbers under the labels.


----------



## Readie (Mar 24, 2013)

History of American Beer - BeerAdvocate

This is an interesting time line of American beer.
Cheers
John


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2014)

Not too bad lads...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2014)

Icelandic beer? Must cost around £6 per bottle then !!!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Icelandic beer? Must cost around £6 per bottle then !!!


Yeah...and just wait to see the price when they fill the bottle with beer!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2014)

It was actually free, as it was a damaged case at work......_thank you very much!_


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> It was actually free, as it was a damaged case at work......_thank you very much!_


Damaged! 

Well played, my friend, well played!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2014)

A relatively new addition at work....


----------



## GrauGeist (May 19, 2014)

The Sierra Nevada brewery is a 45 minute drive from here in Redding, a town called Chico...a favorite place for people to visit in Northern California.

I don't like their pale ale much, but many do.


----------



## Totalize (May 19, 2014)

I chose Belgian Beer.


----------



## N4521U (May 20, 2014)

I think Sierra makes a wheat beer that is nice and mild.
But I still say Anchor Steam is my fav!

Buweiser from AnBush is crapola!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2014)

Anchor Steam makes a very good beer.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 20, 2014)

My new favorite.....ok, favorites.

Westmalle and Chimay. Both trappist beers made in Belgium.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Totalize (May 20, 2014)

Can't drink beer anymore. Messes up my stomach.
Got to go with the hard stuff. Crown Royal or a good Demerrara rum.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 20, 2014)

Totalize said:


> Can't drink beer anymore. Messes up my stomach.
> Got to go with the hard stuff. Crown Royal or a good Demerrara rum.



I'm in the same boat. Medications I'm on are really messing with my alchohol intake, have not had a drink since New Years Eve!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 20, 2014)

Since my Sweetheart is Bulgarian, she introduced me to a couple Bulgarian beers that are downright tastey.

Zagorka and Kamonitza are well established beers there and both have their roots in old Czech brewing recipes. While I still enjoy my German beers, I never pass up an opportunity to have one of these Bulgarian beers!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (May 21, 2014)

Tip to Luxembourg in 2011 put me on to Chimay… have never looked back, although I've had some decent microbrews here in the states… Like some of Dogfishhead's brews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (May 21, 2014)

You did not list Shiner and at that Shiner Bock. Sorry have to do a write in!


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2014)

Leffe all the way.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2014)

The greatest beer in the world is Kreuzberg from the Kreuzberg Monestary in Germany. Every person that has been there and actually tried it agrees. I have not met anyone who has not agreed.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2014)

That is one I would love to try.


----------



## swampyankee (May 25, 2014)

I'm restricting my answer to "What's the best mass-produced beer in the US." Except for some British beers, I've not drunk anything except US-market versions of non-US beers. Does Guinness fill their tankers to the US with the same beer they ship to Dublin pubs?

About 20 years ago, I did some work for a company which tracked beer sales for the industry. There were, at the time, something like five hundred different brands of beer sold in the US. Since then, brew pubs and microbreweries have flourished, so now, you could probably have a poll with a dozen entries for beers local to North Dakota.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2014)

swampyankee said:


> I'm restricting my answer to "What's the best mass-produced beer in the US." Except for some British beers, I've not drunk anything except US-market versions of non-US beers. Does Guinness fill their tankers to the US with the same beer they ship to Dublin pubs?
> 
> About 20 years ago, I did some work for a company which tracked beer sales for the industry. There were, at the time, something like five hundred different brands of beer sold in the US. Since then, brew pubs and microbreweries have flourished, so now, you could probably have a poll with a dozen entries for beers local to North Dakota.



The micro brews here in the US are great beers, and on par with anything from Europe. Its just the mass produced **** that everyone equates to American "piss water".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> That is one I would love to try.



Funny story. Last night I was at a garage party meeting my new neighbors, and one was a former soldier stationed in Germany as well. Anyhow he asked me if I had ever tried Kreuzberg. He commented it was his favorite and the beer he missed the most.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 25, 2014)

The best beer in the world is the one that happens to be in my hand at the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2014)

I was amazed the other day, when I saw some neighbors standing in front of their garage, looking at a muddy 4x4 and all holding a Pabst Blue Ribbon beer...

I was informed that it was popular and all the rage now. I thought PBR went the way of Lucky Lager and Schlitz, to be honest.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 25, 2014)

Fad beers come and go but quality ones are eternal. We had a similar fad in Toronto in the 80's when some horse pi$$ called Carling Red Cap became the favourite of the "elite" in local dance clubs - until they found out it was getting popular again everywhere for that reason and promptly switched to something else.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2014)

When I went to Detroit for the Autorama, I had a lager called Dirty Bastard. It was great, and I am not beer person. They also have on called Arrogant Bastard. It was a little heavy, somewhat dark, and tasted great. I can't get it where I live so it must have been a local brew.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2014)

yep...the fad beers (or drinks) have always come and gone.

I remember several years ago, a beer called "Erlanger" that was supposed to be the most awesome thing ever to come in a bottle. The only trace of it nowdays is the distance memory and the occasional promo mirror hanging on a wall somewhere...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2014)

Also one of the good ones....


----------



## swampyankee (May 31, 2014)

Don't forget Beer Whizz Beer.

It's in the water; that's why it's yellow.


----------



## canaanchamp (Jun 1, 2014)

Is Bitburger still a popular beer in Germany? I used to drink that quite a bit when we flew there for training missions. My personal local favorite is Shiner Bock. Local steakhouse has it on tap. Very good.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2014)

canaanchamp said:


> Is Bitburger still a popular beer in Germany? I used to drink that quite a bit when we flew there for training missions. My personal local favorite is Shiner Bock. Local steakhouse has it on tap. Very good.



Bitburger is like Becks, the German equivalent of Budweiser. People drink it because its cheep...


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Jun 1, 2014)

The Option should not mean "German Beer"
Germany has a lot of different beers (like other countrys too).

And one of the best beers, I've been drinking, ist this Weltenburger:






Of course it´s from Bavaria


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 1, 2014)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Bitburger is like Becks, the German equivalent of Budweiser. People drink it because its cheep...


But not "Old Milwaukee" cheap...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2014)

Augsburg Eagle said:


> The Option should not mean "German Beer"
> Germany has a lot of different beers (like other countrys too).
> 
> And one of the best beers, I've been drinking, ist this Weltenburger:
> ...



I agree...

The bests beers are from Bavaria of course. My favorites were Hauff, Zwickel and Kreuzberg.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes, that one is almost as good as a Korenwolf


----------



## Rogi (Jun 2, 2014)

Valter Beer, best beer, best action hero, best action war movie, in the world  

Walter Defends Sarajevo became one of the most watched movies in the world  

and so, the beer followed


----------



## YakFlyer (Jun 4, 2014)

Who voted for Budweiser...come on, own up.  

Has to be German beer.


----------



## parsifal (Jun 4, 2014)

I need to get out more. Would you believe this is the first tie ive seen this poll. 

Australian beer I notioce is not too well represented, and we are the 2nd biggest per capita drinkers of beer after the germans i think. Fosters i suppose, but really its canned horse p*ss in my book 


My favourite main stream local beer is Coopers, in all its forms

Have a look

Home | Coopers


----------



## parsifal (Jun 4, 2014)

Coopers is my favourite main stream local beer.

it is calimed that Australians are the second highest consumers of ale per capita, after the germans. Not sure if thats true. 


Here is a linkl to the Coopers site for those who might be interested

Home | Coopers


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Every state in the USA, ranked by its beer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2014)

Wisconsin should be no.1 in the US. So many great Micro Brews there. Every few months I drive up there and being back several cases.

Iowa has some good ones too. 3 of them right here in town. Unfortunately most people would still rather drink **** quality like Budweiser, Coors and Miller.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2014)

It is true that California has a TON of microbrews but a good portion of them are weird, off-the-wall concoctions.

I stick with the time-tested goodness of an old-world dark lager and leave the trendy stuff for everyone else


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 24, 2014)

This was good stuff.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> It is true that California has a TON of microbrews but a good portion of them are weird, off-the-wall concoctions.
> 
> I stick with the time-tested goodness of an old-world dark lager and leave the trendy stuff for everyone else



I like trying anything and everything. Right now I am drinking a Shipyard Pumpkinhead Ale from Portland, Maine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2014)

Sounds interesting, at least. Is it any good?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2014)

I bought it for the label design, I thought it looked cool., but yeah it's good. A nice smooth ale with a hint of pumpkin spice.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 25, 2014)

I thought I had settled this one Lonnnng ago.
It's San Francisos own Anchor Steam!!!!!

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 25, 2014)

Anchor Steam is a good beer, certainly an old style beer. It's almost like drinking a loaf of bread!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2014)

Anchor Steam is very good. I would not call it the best, but it is certainly very good. I have a few in my fridge right now along with SF Liberty Ale as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Got them at work....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 25, 2014)

I couldn't stand Anchor Steam....or Samuel Adams. Cold piss.

That link has NJ right!



> 42. New Jersey
> All sorts of silly laws, plus a statewide Red Bull-vodka addiction, stonewalled the development of Jersey breweries for years, but even though things have freed up a bit, they still don’t make Taylor Ham beer. Someone make Taylor Ham beer! If anyone answers that ridiculous plea, it’ll be ballsy up-and-comer Carton.



EVERYBODY grabs Red Bull with vodka! UUuughhh!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Njaco said:


> I couldn't stand Anchor Steam....or Samuel Adams. Cold piss.
> 
> That link has NJ right!
> 
> ...



Hear! Hear!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 25, 2014)

Anchor is like bread?
Is that why it goes so weell with salami?????


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 25, 2014)

lmao...saying Sam Adams Lager is cold whizz whould be like saying Bud Ice is an awesome craft beer!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Any thoughts....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 25, 2014)

Well...

That looks familiar for some reason!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2014)

The beer or the titties?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Any thoughts....



Ah I miss going to the fests...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 25, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> The beer or the titties?


My Avatar!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 25, 2014)

Bud is for people who cant say beer!7

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 26, 2014)

And here in Oz, XXXX, four x's, is for people who cannot Spell beer!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 26, 2014)

Just this afternoon, I remembered that ages ago, (I mean, like the 1980's) I used to enjoy a beer from New Zealand called Leopard Lager...

Since it hasn't been around for a long time, I'll assume that people didn't like it, or something...


----------



## at6 (Aug 26, 2014)

Can't answer the question since I don't drink beer. Anything under 80 proof might as well be pee.


----------



## parsifal (Aug 28, 2014)

N4521U said:


> And here in Oz, XXXX, four x's, is for people who cannot Spell beer!




I am a real fan of coopers makes these other beers look very ordinary IMO, and a lot of them ive tried at one time or another


----------



## parsifal (Aug 28, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Just this afternoon, I remembered that ages ago, (I mean, like the 1980's) I used to enjoy a beer from New Zealand called Leopard Lager...
> 
> Since it hasn't been around for a long time, I'll assume that people didn't like it, or something...



if that the Leopard lager brewed by lion, i think its still around. It was a nice drop as well.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2014)

parsifal said:


> if that the Leopard lager brewed by lion, i think its still around. It was a nice drop as well.


It hasn't been around here in decades. Pity, because I really enjoyed it.

It was brewed by Nathan Lion out of Auckland, I think?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 29, 2014)

Stopped by my usual place to grab some beer and I noticed that they had brought in a new line of beer.

It's called Einstök Icelandic and they have a few different choices, like a pale ale and another that caught my eye: Toasted Porter.

Has anyone tried this and if so, any good?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2015)

People can call me a beer snob all they want, I like quality.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2015)

Totally agree!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2015)

April 23rd is "Tag des Deutches Bieres" or "German Beer Day".

In Germany it commemorates the "Reinheitsgebot of 1516", "Beer Purity Laws of 1516".

In honor of this great day...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 23, 2015)

Prost!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Prost!



Ich have durst. Ich will ein Bier!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 23, 2015)

Just for clarity, I will state that the best lager offered here in North Carolina is a little offering by the Plank Road Brewery, Wischonscon, sorry, it is good, The plank road brewery, Wisschoncion... Dammit, It is Icehouse lager 8.8, and I like it. They make it in a northern state next to Minnesota!
So there!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 7, 2015)

The line up for my local micro-brewery. I am having the lager right now with a growler of the red ale at home.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2015)

I am on an IPA kick at the moment. Really like the Anti Hero IPA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 7, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 294357



Actually, list is not really correct.
Regarding #10: In Medieval Germany, it would be considered an often fatal affront if you refused beer offered by a Feudal Lord (who controlled the local breweries) and you could also run the risk of death if caught consuming or possessing a rival Lord's beer.

Regarding #9, think about it. The closer it is to closing time, the more the standards change. There is also a very good reason why the term "beer goggles" came into being.

Regarding #8: The Beer War of 1380 | Wroclaw

Regarding #5: see #10

Regarding #4: several archeologists have been able to ressurect ancient beer recipes. There is one, Patrick McGovern, who has been able to recreated beer recipes over 3,000 years old. A good article here: Ancient brews brought back to life - tribunedigital-chicagotribune

Regarding #2: Bud Light people have been trying for years...but we know better...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2015)

Good point on number 2...

Throw in any fan of any Anheiser Busch product, Coors product, PBR product and Miller product as well...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2015)

Interesting.... Brooklyn Brewery, the newest Brooklyn Brewery is new Carnegie....


----------

